# DmC: Devil May Cry & Devil May Cry 4



## Velocity (Dec 15, 2014)

So, like, the worst game in the series (DmC in case anyone tries to be funny ) and one of the best (DMC4, obviously ) are both getting ported to the PS4 and Xbox One. Not much is known about what they'll do with DMC4, hopefully very little if you ask me, but we have a comprehensive breakdown of how they're improving DmC so that it's still the worst entry in the franchise but not as awful as it once was.

[youtube]ZjOYc4zdTEo[/youtube]​


> *60fps and 1080p resolution* ? It looks and feels super smooth to play.
> Up-rezzed graphics ? Including textures, characters and cinematics.
> *Big bundle of content* ? The game includes DmC: Devil May Cry plus all released DLC: Vergil?s Downfall campaign, three Dante skins, three Dante weapon skins and the item finder.
> *New Skins* ? Two new character skins. Devil May Cry 1 Dante and Classic Vergil
> ...



Coming to a PS4 or Xbox One near you, March 17.


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

came for DMC4 definitive PS4 upgrade

left cause DmC:who cares edition


----------



## Velocity (Dec 15, 2014)

The World said:


> came for DMC4 definitive PS4 upgrade
> 
> left cause DmC:who cares edition



I know, right? We don't care about DmC, damnit! Give us a trailer for DMC4 instead!


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 15, 2014)

DMC is garbo and I already have DMC4 on PC. 

 

Unless they make it even better.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 15, 2014)

So this is one of the games that Itsuno was working on. Fucking sweet. If you guys check the DmC trailer, they tease DMC4: Special edition at the end, showing off Vergil, which is sure to be a playable character.

Oh, yeah. I'm feeling it already.


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 15, 2014)

...

I am looking forward to both 

..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 15, 2014)

Can't wait for more DMC  ill buy both to support the franchise


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 15, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Can't wait for more DMC  ill buy both to support the franchise



I wouldn't do that, this is the time has come for us to vote with our wallets for the future of the series.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 15, 2014)

Remastered fuck you, now we can be edgy at 60fps.


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

edgy in 1080p?

capcom fuck you I need to be edgy in 4k


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 15, 2014)

Good going on DmC, though. 60fps, manual-lock on, no color enemies, Devil Trigger is not god mode anymore, rebalanced difficulty to make it more difficult than wrestling a newborn and extra shit that were staple in DMC like turbo mode and fully configurable controls. You know, all those things the director of the game said the game didn't need and that people who asked for them were just entitled. Now he's backtracking more than Dante in DMC4.

Whatever, don't give a shit. I want 4 in all of its glory. The extra content better be good, I couldn't really care less about the fucking thesis of changes they announced for DmC.


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 15, 2014)

So DmC and DMC4 get new versions on top of this 

[YOUTUBE]ez3CGfR7alg[/YOUTUBE]

today is just DMC day huh? Not that that's bad. Anyway this looks like it's gonna be DmC vs the original DMC so Capcom can see where to go with the series. That's the only reason I can really see why DMC4 is getting a special edition right now alongside DmC.

Definitely getting that DMC4 Special Edition.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 15, 2014)

More MH4 collabs? 

Jesus Christ.


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2014)

needs moar SMT collabs


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 15, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> More MH4 collabs?
> 
> Jesus Christ.



I've lost track of how many collabs MH4 has now.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't give the slightest fuck about DmC... Maybe I will buy it for some bucks later...

But DMC4 SE is so Day One... Even more with Vergil.

And with the MH4 news... I have no doubts that DMC5 is in the making


----------



## Izaya (Dec 15, 2014)

DmC wasn't that bad gameplay wise. 

I have yet to play DMC4 so i'll definitely buy it
Especially because Vergil :33


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 15, 2014)

DMC4 will have the legendary dark knight mode on PS4 !


----------



## Kishido (Dec 15, 2014)

EDIT
Gregaman from Capcom Unity



> Hey guys, GregaMan here. I know info on SE is super sparse for the time being, but I hope today's announcement made every Devil May Cry fan pretty happy. 2015 is immediately the best year for stylish action in a long, long time. The spotlight is on DmC Definitive Edition for now, but we'll have lots more info on DMC4 SE a little further down the line. Sit tight and be excited.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 15, 2014)

Vergil in DMC4?!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 15, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> I've lost track of how many collabs MH4 has now.



More than Smash if it keeps going at the same pace.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 15, 2014)

can capcom just simply Admit that Sony and Valve Shadow bought them?


----------



## scerpers (Dec 15, 2014)

DmC: Definite FUCK YOU Edition
DmC will never be good. The game is bad inherently. They'd have to redo everything from the ground up. It's no longer complete shit like the original if they do add all the things from that list, but it can't be good.

DMC4 however, if the fix the story add the cut content like Dante's story and remove the backtracking. Definitely could surpass 3. Although, the gameplay always was the best in the series.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 15, 2014)

Why stop there? why not remaster the whole series? clearly Capcom wants that money.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 15, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Why stop there? why not remaster the whole series? clearly Capcom wants that money.



you really want that remastered dmc2


----------



## sworder (Dec 15, 2014)

Never got DmC and there are literally no hack and slash games for PS4 so I may pick it up. At least it sounds like they improved a lot of things, can't be worse than God of War or other crap

But VERGIL on DMC4, holy shit. I need this


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 15, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Why stop there? why not remaster the whole series? clearly Capcom wants that money.



HD collection exists. Of which includes the Special Edition of 3.

4 was literally the only one that needed another go but this is like the 4th fucking version of DmC. And while it's probably a pretty decent game right now, it's not worth the repeated purchase for *anyone*. Anyway, this series doesn't need more remasters, it needs sequels.

When you think about it, this is why current gen consoles don't have backwards compatibility. For shit like this. I lost count of the avalanche of ports this generation is getting to justify their purchase. I mean, this isn't a FF7 bullshit kinda deal like in the PS event but i'm pretty sure last gen consoles couldn't handle these versions, DMC4 especially.

That said, style mode is actually a pretty cool idea.


----------



## Gino (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2014)

DmC is a awesome game you idiots


----------



## scerpers (Dec 15, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> DmC is a awesome game you idiots


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 15, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Why stop there? why not remaster the whole series? clearly Capcom wants that money.



It was already released two years ago. 

Unless you mean a re-remaster for Current-Gen.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 15, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Good going on DmC, though. 60fps, manual-lock on, no color enemies, Devil Trigger is not god mode anymore, rebalanced difficulty to make it more difficult than wrestling a newborn and extra shit that were staple in DMC like turbo mode and fully configurable controls. You know, all those things the director of the game said the game didn't need and that people who asked for them were just entitled. Now he's backtracking more than Dante in DMC4.
> 
> Whatever, don't give a shit. I want 4 in all of its glory. The extra content better be good, I couldn't really care less about the fucking thesis of changes they announced for DmC.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 15, 2014)

Well, at least DmC's gameplay has improved significantly this time. Won't make up for damn near everything else. Hopefully they add at least some of the shit they cut from 4 into SE. Vergil being there is always nice (not sure if Vergil's story mode has any bearing on the plot, which it probably won't; still considering Capcom's stance on reviving characters, that's not all that unlikely).

GAF's reaction to this was amazing, though.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 15, 2014)

They can keep Edgy May Cry.

Vergil is fucking back WITH DMC 4 gameplay. Those combo vids are gonna be insane. 

I do hope they add some Vergil centric story. Like a gaiden on how he came back or something.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm curious about how Vorgil will look like in his classic skin, though. DMC1 Donte doesn't look half bad.

And I wonder if that new cinematic will have a sequel hook. 

Anyway, they'll focus first on DmC then on 4. I can't expect much considering the content that was added in the Special Edition of 3, which wasn't that much. Personally, I want unlockables. 4 is a dry fucking well in that aspect.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 15, 2014)

I'll stick with this guy's opinion over all the complaints people are giving just because "it isn't THEIR Devil May Cry".

I don't know if I'll get these new editions for the PS4, as I own both on the older Play Station consoles, but the new content could make it worth it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4NaBrFkiDo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Dec 15, 2014)

Agny Joe......................



P-X 12 said:


> Well, at least DmC's gameplay has improved significantly this time. Won't make up for damn near everything else. Hopefully they add at least some of the shit they cut from 4 into SE. Vergil being there is always nice (not sure if Vergil's story mode has any bearing on the plot, which it probably won't; still considering Capcom's stance on reviving characters, that's not all that unlikely).
> 
> GAF's reaction to this was amazing, though.






Perfect.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Vergil?

VERGIL!


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 15, 2014)

Goddamn it does the game really begin like that? LOL


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Dec 15, 2014)

you must have not played DMC2


----------



## Reyes (Dec 16, 2014)

It been confirm that DMC4 Special Edition is game Itsuno is working on.

[youtube]b8Evri7vZj4[/youtube]


----------



## scerpers (Dec 16, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> I'll stick with this guy's opinion over all the complaints people are giving just because "it isn't THEIR Devil May Cry".
> 
> I don't know if I'll get these new editions for the PS4, as I own both on the older Play Station consoles, but the new content could make it worth it.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4NaBrFkiDo[/YOUTUBE]



lol beaner joe


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 16, 2014)

Reyes said:


> It been confirm that DMC4 Special Edition is game Itsuno is working on.
> 
> [youtube]b8Evri7vZj4[/youtube]



ITSUNOOOOOO! Hopefully they get you to work on a real DMC5 ><


----------



## Reyes (Dec 16, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> ITSUNOOOOOO! Hopefully they get you to work on a real DMC5 ><



If it sells enough then maybe, we might have a Darkstarkers Resurrection situation again.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm guessing that's the case. Ninja Theory or Itsuno's team. Vote with your wallet, put your money where your mouth is ect.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't think DmC will get a sequel, it didn't even reach that 2 million sale expectation for consideration of a sequel. I think this is just a way to make as much money as they can off it, maybe to please DMC fans and maybe build a DMC fanbase on the next gen consoles for a DMC5.


----------



## Gino (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm not fucking with ninja theories DmC obliviously that other one I'll buy it............used maybe.Capcom fucked themselves not big on fixing someone else's mess .


----------



## Takahashi (Dec 16, 2014)

Voting with my wallet on this one.  Can't wait for DMC4 SE


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 16, 2014)

Now that I think about it the original DMC4 didn't have japanese voices did it?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 16, 2014)

Why would anyone want to play DMC or RE in Japanese is beyond me.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 16, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why would anyone want to play DMC or RE in Japanese is beyond me.



Fucking Weaboos

there's people who plays skyrim in japanese "because english has no feelings"


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2014)

I think it's always nice to have the option doe


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2014)

and people just need to forsake Donte DmC and just get DMC4: SE 

maybe then capcom will learn


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 16, 2014)

True. But there's other things I'd like them to prioritize for this special edition.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 16, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> Fucking Weaboos
> 
> there's people who plays skyrim in japanese "because english has no feelings"



I still don't know what that word means.
Wait, you can play skyrim in japanese ? lol


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2014)

you got to admit Vergil sounds great no matter the language 

[YOUTUBE]phCB38EhRLc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Simon (Dec 16, 2014)

People who liked DMC4 exist? I'm legitimately shocked.


----------



## Gino (Dec 16, 2014)

Simon said:


> People who liked DMC4 exist? I'm legitimately shocked.


----------



## Sesha (Dec 16, 2014)

DMC2 is the worst game in the series. Anyone saying anything to the contrary is a mongrel. It cost us Kamiya's DMC2, it got nothing right, and it's downright unplayable by modern standards. 

DmC DE fixes tons of shit and is even adding stuff that DMC veterans have only dreamed of in a DMC game, namely Gods Must Die and Must Style Mode. Getting both on both consoles. Full steam ahead for the DMC5 hype train. DMC5 2016 BELIEVE!


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2014)

Awwwww shit

Vergil in mah DMC4? Sold 

They can keep that other hot mess though.


----------



## The World (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## The World (Dec 18, 2014)

time to use all that cut concept content capcom


----------



## Gino (Dec 18, 2014)

They Should ohoho yes they should.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm not expecting much, to be honest. The Special Edition of DMC3 didn't add that much content and most of it was in someway recycled from the original game's content like Vergil being playable. This time they're building him from scratch and I doubt they have a big budget for this.

At worst, they'll making playable and at best they'll have a small campaign for him. Some unlockables would be nice as well.


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 18, 2014)

The World said:


> time to use all that cut concept content capcom



Are those like the DT forms you got when you were low on health in DMC2?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why would anyone want to play DMC or RE in Japanese is beyond me.



... Because the Japanese dub is very very good.

I've played Revelations in Japanese German and English. All fantastically done.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2014)

I guess. 

Still, my brain is programmed to hear all those characters in English.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 19, 2014)

Jill valentine The Pink Space Ranger >>>>>>>>> Rest


also Nero is Adam and Vergil is the motherfucking quantum ranger


----------



## Sesha (Dec 19, 2014)

DMC3 and 4 are on sale on Steam for 75% off. Let's gift this to people we know to get the DMC hype train started for 2015. Although DMC3 PC is a piece of crap, it can be fixed with a bit of hacking, and with mod support style switching and all weapon switching is possible. DMC4 PC is of course a godlike port and can run on your dads VCR.

Link: 



Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm not expecting much, to be honest. The Special Edition of DMC3 didn't add that much content and most of it was in someway recycled from the original game's content like Vergil being playable. This time they're building him from scratch and I doubt they have a big budget for this.
> 
> At worst, they'll making playable and at best they'll have a small campaign for him. Some unlockables would be nice as well.



- Playable Vergil
- Costumes for Vergil, including LDK with Nelo Angelo DT with a different moveset from Vanilla Vergil.
- Jester boss fight x3
- Bloody Palace
- Turbo Mode
- Demo Digest cutscene viewer
- Very Hard mode
- Rebalanced difficulty
- Option to select between Gold Orb or Yellow Orb system
- New cutscenes

They added plenty for what was essentially a Platinum/Gold sellers/PlayStation the Best rerelease. This time they're making a full on remaster/expansion. I expect more than just Vergil and new costumes.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 19, 2014)

I'd advise against DMC3 on PC. The port is so bad.... even with mods and fixes... it's my second favourite DMC game (first being DMC4), but still, avoid the PC release like the plague. 

//HbS


----------



## creative (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't think this is another capcom test to be honest. it seems more like itsuno is eating shit and wants to make sure this next game isn't shit.

*obligatory post about how DMC4SE announcement is the greatest thing since sliced bread and government food stamps whist ignoring DmC: definitive fucks like it's obamacare on motorcycles here*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 20, 2014)

Just get the HD collection for DMC1/2/3 and buy DMC4 on Steam this sale. Best way to buy the series.

That said, I actually wanna play DmC now to see how it feels. Not gonna spend a dime on it, of course.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 20, 2014)

Buy a used copy or pirate it.


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not gonna spend a dime on it, of course.





the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Buy a used copy or pirate it.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mexican Donte is the hero we need


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2014)

Sesha said:


> DMC2 is the worst game in the series. Anyone saying anything to the contrary is a mongrel. It cost us Kamiya's DMC2, it got nothing right, and it's downright unplayable by modern standards.
> 
> DmC DE fixes tons of shit and is even adding stuff that DMC veterans have only dreamed of in a DMC game, namely Gods Must Die and Must Style Mode. Getting both on both consoles. Full steam ahead for the DMC5 hype train. DMC5 2016 BELIEVE!



Sarcasm                                 ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 21, 2014)

Sesha said:


> - Playable Vergil
> - Costumes for Vergil, including LDK with Nelo Angelo DT with a different moveset from Vanilla Vergil.
> - Jester boss fight x3
> - Bloody Palace
> ...



That really isn't very impressive from a development point of view when you think about it. They recycle everything about Vergil (Except for Nelo Angelo), from the playable character to the campaign, they only added one very short cutscene, stuff like the rebalanced difficulty (Which was just making normal easier), gold/yellow orb system and turbo mode were incredibly smart but also very small details.

While these are things that fucking boosted replayability to the ceiling, it was stuff that was basically built on the same content or just easy to add, minus Jester and to a lesser extent, Bloody Palace. It's obvious that they had next to no budget for the Special Edition of 3 and there's nothing that tells us otherwise this time around.



Sesha said:


> This time they're making a full on remaster/expansion. I expect more than just Vergil and new costumes.



Then I'm pretty sure you're setting yourself up for disappointment because the only thing they said about this special edition so far was that it was going to have Vergil. That's it.

That said, most of the stuff they added for the special edition of 3 already is in the regular edition of 4 so that gives the team more room to do something else. That's why I'm expecting unlockables and MAYBE a small, new campaign for Vergil. Anyone that thinks they're going to make the stuff they didn't in the original version is kidding himself because what they didn't make was half a fucking game.



> Sarcasm?



Not really, DmC is definitely better than DMC2 at this point.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2014)

Wait so we should be grateful for things that should have come with DmC as standard but that fucking douchebag at ninja theory said no they are creating their own path. But more and more this DmC is trying to be more like the previous games? Even before the game was originally released it was having identity issues


----------



## Gino (Dec 21, 2014)

Vault said:


> Wait so we should be grateful for things that should have come with DmC as standard but that fucking douchebag at ninja theory said no they are creating their own path. But more and more this DmC is trying to be more like the previous games? Even before the game was originally released it was having identity issues



That's the impression I got as well reading that bullshit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not really, DmC is definitely better than DMC2 at this point.



Yeah, but it got things right. It lead to the creation of DMC3 basically
Plus things only dreamed of for DMC fans? You know the stuff already done better x10 in DMC4?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 21, 2014)

Oddly, this reminds me of Civ series.

//HbS


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2014)

DMC5 in panty raid engine  like a dream


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 21, 2014)

Replaying 3 just cause this gave me the DMC bug again. Vergil 3 in DMD is still my all time favorite boss in any action game ever.



Inuhanyou said:


> DMC5 in panty raid engine  like a dream



Oh, baby.



Hunted by sister said:


> Oddly, this reminds me of Civ series.
> 
> //HbS



In what way?



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Yeah, but it got things right. It lead to the creation of DMC3 basically.



Actually, it got things really, really wrong. And I wouldn't say it lead to the creation of 3 since 3 has little to nothing to do with 2 in every way possible, except for some gameplay mechanics that Itsuno added when he was made director of that game at the last minute. Which don't really in 2 anyway since that game is broken as fuck.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 21, 2014)

In a really odd way. Sorry, lost the thought. I was going to elaborate, but it just... went away. Probably for the best.

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Actually, it got things really, really wrong. And I wouldn't say it lead to the creation of 3 since 3 has little to nothing to do with 2 in every way possible, except for some gameplay mechanics that Itsuno added when he was made director of that game at the last minute. Which don't really in 2 anyway since that game is broken as fuck.


Knowing what not to absolutely do helped in DMC3 you said it yourself.


> And I wouldn't say it lead to the creation of 3 since *3 has little to nothing to do with 2 in every way possible, except for some gameplay mechanics that Itsuno added* when he was made director of that game at the last minute.


Which is why a majority of DmC should have never happened.


----------



## Sesha (Jan 25, 2015)

The only thing DMC2 did right was features like basic combos changing during DT, introducing DT-exclusive super moves, a good Dante design, a pretty cool cutscene after you defeat the final boss, playable Trish, and being the first and only DMC to have two playable female characters. Praising it for leading to DMC3's creation makes no sense.



Deathbringerpt said:


> That really isn't very impressive from a development point of view when you think about it. They recycle everything about Vergil (Except for Nelo Angelo), from the playable character to the campaign, they only added one very short cutscene, stuff like the rebalanced difficulty (Which was just making normal easier), gold/yellow orb system and turbo mode were incredibly smart but also very small details.
> 
> While these are things that fucking boosted replayability to the ceiling, it was stuff that was basically built on the same content or just easy to add, minus Jester and to a lesser extent, Bloody Palace. It's obvious that they had next to no budget for the Special Edition of 3 and there's nothing that tells us otherwise this time around.



You missed my point which was that DMC3SE was basically just a platinum release of DMC3 but with extra content. So from a development point of view it is impressive. Even if most of the content had already been made, which is probably was, DMC3SE still added a lot of new stuff. 

DMC4SE is a remaster of a 7-year old game. They are at least going to add Vergil and features from the PC version. They have most of those assets done already. Vergil already exists as is from DMC3, they have the PC version features ready. In a sense, DmC DE has demonstrated a lot more content. They've rebalanced the entire game, added a secondary mode that further rebalances the entire game (Hardcore Mode), a new difficulty mode (Gods Must Die), a gameplay modifier (Must Style), Turbo Mode, moveset changes like 3x Angel Dodge, lock on along with a trigger/toggle option, Vergil in Bloody Palace, option to disable timer in Bloody Palace, a new cutscene, new costumes and a bunch of other minor changes. Although some of this already existed as mods, most of it is brand new, and a lot of work for just a remaster. .



> Then I'm pretty sure you're setting yourself up for disappointment because the only thing they said about this special edition so far was that it was going to have Vergil. That's it.
> 
> That said, most of the stuff they added for the special edition of 3 already is in the regular edition of 4 so that gives the team more room to do something else. That's why I'm expecting unlockables and MAYBE a small, new campaign for Vergil. Anyone that thinks they're going to make the stuff they didn't in the original version is kidding himself because what they didn't make was half a fucking game.



Maybe I am setting myself up for disappointment. However I don't recall that I ever said I expected them to remake the entire game by fixing Dante's campaign and adding new bosses, cutscenes and stuff from the art book that (delusional) fans believe to be cut content.
In fact I don't expect them to add a campaign for Vergil. They didn't for DMC3SE, and it's pointless to add more story content when they are making DMC5 anyway.

I expect them to add Vergil at the very least copypasted from DMC3, PC features, DmC DE features and new costumes. I've changed my previous stance and I probably won't buy DMC4 SE if they only add Vergil along with Legendary Dark Knight and Turbo Mode.



> Not really, DmC is definitely better than DMC2 at this point.



Fans who make excuses for DMC2 while they shit on DmC never made sense. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Yeah, but it got things right. It lead to the creation of DMC3 basically
> Plus things only dreamed of for DMC fans? You know the stuff already done better x10 in DMC4?



Please point me to a version of DMC4 that has Gods Must Die mode, Must Style mode, and toggle option for lock on.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 25, 2015)

I thought some DMC5 news happened


----------



## Gino (Jan 25, 2015)

Me too man me too...........


----------



## Sesha (Jan 25, 2015)

Well I can tell you that DMC5 is likely in development. Someone on GAF who's got insider knowledge confirmed that a new mainline DMC is in development, and NT has deconfirmed DmC2, so...

Anyway, when DMC5 is announced there will be a topic for that. We won't hear anything official about DMC5 until both remasters are out. Expect E3 at the earliest, but TGS is more likely given the series' history for reveals at TGS. Although DMC3 got its first trailer at E3 2004 I believe.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 25, 2015)

I wasn't expecting any official announcement of course. Some vaguely optimistic info not worth of a new thread at best.

NT deconfirming dmcDmCtoo is actually good enough.


----------



## Sesha (Jan 25, 2015)

DMC4SE and DmC DEs is the only DMC-related stuff we'll be getting for a while. Besides Capcom guys like Itsuno saying they'd like to make DMC5 in interviews, we won't be hearing anything until the remasters are out the door. Knowing Capcom we might have to wait till next year. An announcement at Gamescom isn't unlikely either.

Deconfirmation of DmC2 happens here around the 50 minute mark: 
[YOUTUBE]Nvym4gyXuzI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## asdfa (Jan 25, 2015)

I know all that. I wasn't talking about anything official.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 25, 2015)

Wait, the new DmC version has a "must style" mode? Like, one where dealt damage has little value, in favour of various combos?

Well, there goes the last legit complaint about DmC (cringeworthy writing is a thing across all 5 games). Too bad it wasn't in the game on release. 

//HbS


----------



## asdfa (Jan 25, 2015)

> last legit complaint about DmC


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh please. Most of them are just shit made up by butthurt people who wanted a DMC5, not realising that these issues are present in other DMC titles. In a slightly different form, protected by nostalgia shield, but they are there.

And ok, many combos are missing one button press/stick push, so they're a bit easier. And the difficulty wasn't too high. And weapon share button combinations, because game devs decided not to come up with a different one for each weapon (which makes no fucking sense whatsoever).

Fuck, at least DmC has a camera working properly and tighter controls, as opposed to all other DMC games (I've beaten all of them recently, replaying DMC3 and 4 yet again). 

//HbS


----------



## Gino (Jan 25, 2015)

HBS why you being disrespectful right now son?


Enjoy DmC nothing else should matter.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 25, 2015)

I've enjoyed all DMC games  gameplay-wise, DMC4 has to be my favourite. While the camera still has some issues, the controls were good, and it played nicely. Fun bosses too, and Dante had great weapons. I hate the fucking writing in it, though

KYYYYRRRRIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

I'd place DmC right in the middle of all 5. Better than 1 and 2, worse than 4, and because of Vergil DLC I'll put it on par with DMC3, which could have been the best, but the PC port was the worst I've ever seen in my life, no other game even came close. It was so bad it overshadowed the great boss design, fun weapons and tight controls. The camera too, jesus christ... 

//HbS


----------



## asdfa (Jan 25, 2015)

> Most are just shit made up by butthurt people who wanted a DMC5, not realising that these issues are present in other DMC titles. In a slightly different form, protected by nostalgia shield, but they are there.


Mmm... No. _Some_ were just shit made up by butthurt people who wanted a DMC5, not realising that these issues are present in other DMC titles.
Most are completely legit and irrefutable.

Saying that a small tweak (which, in light of bigger fuck ups, is pretty much irrelevant anyway) is a "last complaint" fixed, is just laughable.

It's also hypocritical talking about butthurt people who wanted a DMC5 while being the opposite of that, a butthurt apologist.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 25, 2015)

List the ones not present in other DMC titles. Go on.

Oh, by the way. A common complaint was that weapons do too much damage and the final boss dies in like 11 hits. Guess what. DMC4 had an identical problem. Watching on Youtube, for example "Dante vs Dagon 15 seconds"


> "while being the opposite of that, a butthurt apologist."


what the fuck does that even mean? It's like you're not reading my posts  especially the previous one

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 25, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> Oh, by the way. A common complaint was that weapons do too much damage and the final boss dies in like 11 hits. Guess what. DMC4 had an identical problem. Watching on Youtube, for example "Dante vs Dagon 15 seconds"




Difference being that you needed to know what the fuck to do in DMC4 as in the exploits techniques that were discovered and applied while the old builds of DmC (Don't know about the new ones) were as simple as Rebellion charge attack+ basic Arbiter combo= Profit and Triple S score.

Unless you think that people devil triggering in the middle of Dante's Gilgamesh uppercut animation is just a coincidence.

Some whole lotta bullshit and generalizations going on in this thread.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 25, 2015)

The style system in DmC was busted, yeah, that's true. It gave you SSS way too easly, even if the numerical score was counted like in old DMC games. But the DMC fans I've talked to about it, in the past, are appereantly unable to understand numbers. 

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2015)

HbS still butthurt that we were right.
The changes made to it are proof enough.


----------



## RockSauron (Jan 25, 2015)

Never played the DMC games but played DmC via PS+

Not going to act like none of your complaints are justified and such since I have no clue and I don't like it when people lose their own genre out of sympathy, but even so. Ninja theory are one of the only companies making games like this so I wish them the best of luck on that reason alone. Just hope they make their own games (with the lessons they got from DmC) and not try to hijack someone else's.

Will probably get both of these at some point. Probably DMC5, too, though personally I would like it to be a reboot storywise and have the new plot be more concise, but that's just because I personally find jumping into an already built and poorly planned storyline to be dreadful. Most people probably don't care about that so I guess my complaints don't really matter. Eh.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> List the ones not present in other DMC titles. Go on.
> 
> Oh, by the way. A common complaint was that weapons do too much damage and the final boss dies in like 11 hits. Guess what. DMC4 had an identical problem. Watching on Youtube, for example "Dante vs Dagon 15 seconds"
> 
> ...



Just gonna chime in here. That's not the complaint (or at least not as I've heard it).

The complaint was that most if not all bosses (the Succubus and Mundus especially) were far too easy to kill with abuse of the Demon dodge, which let you deal far too much damage for how easy it was to pull off. There were other factors (mainly Arbiter being an overpowered piece of shit that doesn't even require anything but button mashing to wreck non colored enemies better than any other weapon) of course.

And DMC4 did not have an identical problem. The only thing I can tink of is the uppercut move b



Hunted by sister said:


> The style system in DmC was busted, yeah, that's true. It gave you SSS way too easly, *even if the numerical score was counted like in old DMC games.* But the DMC fans I've talked to about it, in the past, are appereantly unable to understand numbers.
> 
> //HbS



Also, the bolded combined with the sentence after it ignores 2 critical features; first off, DmC doesn't really penalize spamming a single weapon for extended periods at all when that was the main limiter to building up the style gauge, and second, it ignores that the average damage output for DmC is far higher most of the time than either 3 or 4 (unless you can find some easily spammable anything that has the damage output of Arbiter's three hit combo).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 25, 2015)

am with hbs, this is basically the fixed version. but now comes the question if it's too late or not. do I want to spend money on fixed games now? 

i'd rather double dip on SE tbh.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 25, 2015)

It's too late to "redeem" the title. It is way too late. There are great many new games worth attention. It's good for new adopters, but... are there many? Most people interested in this kind of genre has already moved on. The game is already on Steam's sale bargain bin list. It won't sell many more copies, and I doubt it spawned a lot of "let's buy it twice" level of fans.

P-X 12, you are absolutely correct. DmC bosses, compared to DMC3/4, were shit. Generic action-type God of War clone faggotry. None are memorable, except for Hollow Vergil, that was satisfying. In DMC4, there was that one guy who threw spears, you could catch them and throw back at him? THAT was a fight. 


Unlosing Ranger said:


> HbS still butthurt that we were right.
> The changes made to it are proof enough.


Not really, no. The changes are pretty much what I expected after playing DMC3, DMC4 and then DmC one after another. It's not like I didn't criticize DmC - far from it. I just defended it from the unreasonable criticism. 

//HbS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 25, 2015)

I've said this before, if it wasn't for the DMC name DmC would have been an average hack n slash.. I still wouldn't buy it, but it added insult to injury when it took over the original series. 

Like Hbs said, the genre is niche as fuck. The last thing you need is to alienate what little fandom you have. Same thing happened with Castlevania, only MercurySteam decided to tribute the former games not dis it like Ninja Theory did. So that was a little easier on the heart.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]VGRNhHykYZ0[/YOUTUBE]

Waddya know, the game looks much better in motion in 60 fps. Another cool thing is that Hardcore and Must Style are actually modifiers rather than game modes, that shit adds up. I hope they implement this in the classic series.

I'm pretty sure we'll only start getting news about DMC4: SE after this is released.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2015)

Had to mute the video. Was the music always that awful? 

And what is Must style again?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2015)

khris said:


> Had to mute the video. Was the music always that awful?



Yes                                                .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2015)

khris said:


> Had to mute the video. Was the music always that awful?
> 
> And what is Must style again?



Wubstep is pretty horrible, yeah. And Must Style is a modifier that only allows you to damage enemies when you have a S or higher rank.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 11, 2015)

Already got DMC4 on PC too, unsurprisingly I didn't like DmC, seems like a waste of money to remake it imo, I feel like they're trying to force us to like it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wubstep is pretty horrible, yeah. And Must Style is a modifier that only allows you to damage enemies when you have a S or higher rank.



Oh, that _would _be neat in DMC4. Hopefully they do add more stuff than just Vergil tbh. 

Maybe even an extra chapter post-game


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6_Dz5W5hngA[/YOUTUBE]
[youtube]idN2GsdrG7A[/youtube]


----------



## Sesha (Feb 15, 2015)

Fun fact: They've removed Vergil's fedora from cutscenes. Apparently no one on the dev team liked it.



Nep Nep said:


> Already got DMC4 on PC too, unsurprisingly I didn't like DmC, seems like a waste of money to remake it imo, I feel like they're trying to force us to like it.



It's a remaster, not a remake. And it's exactly the opposite. It's necessary to squeeze as much money as possible from DmC and DMC4 before they move on with the franchise.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 15, 2015)

Has ANYONE liked the fedora? A classic fedora, unfortunetly a hat long gone, would be awesome, but does ANYONE like it's modern hellish offspring?

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2015)

Well, it's not locked 60 fps.

There's always a silver lining when it comes to Ninja Theory, huh? Who's even gonna buy this at the end of the day?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 21, 2015)

wont get my hopes up for dmc4:se considering this is capcom we're talking about.

but i would like to see the canned devil triggers for dante and nero come to life


----------



## Korean Kuroko (Feb 22, 2015)

Sesha said:


> Fun fact: They've removed Vergil's fedora from cutscenes. Apparently no one on the dev team liked it.



This made me laugh harder than I imagined. Anyways, I had completely missed the initial announcement( Misunderstood the headlines as that they would add an option to let Vergil play through DmC's main campaign).  

This announcement almost tempted me to buy DMC4 again on the xbox marketplace but decided that it was for the best if I just wait to play the PS4 version.

What I expect? Vergil mode for main campaign and bloody palace, LDK mode and MAYBE a Vergil bonus boss ala Jester and training mode. 

While I am happy with the changes to DmC I'm not interested in playing it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2015)

knowing capcom they'll probably make it a combo pack like "haha now you HAVE to buy our reboot!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> knowing capcom they'll probably make it a combo pack like "haha now you HAVE to buy our reboot!"



If it's still $60, then it's a good deal regardless.


----------



## Sesha (Feb 24, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> knowing capcom they'll probably make it a combo pack like "haha now you HAVE to buy our reboot!"



Except they've confirmed individual releases. I wish people would stop saying dumb shit like this.

And if Vergil and PC features are the only new additions to DMC4 then DmC Definitive Edition is going to offer more value anyway. I already own three different versions of DMC3SE, along with DMC4 for PC. Why should we care about Vergil with prettier graphics? They need to add something substantial like what DmC Definitive Edition does for the whole thing to be worth buying again.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, it's not locked 60 fps.
> 
> There's always a silver lining when it comes to Ninja Theory, huh? Who's even gonna buy this at the end of the day?



No DMC game has ever had locked 60 fps aside from the PC versions of DMC4 and DmC.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 25, 2015)

So a Capcom rep hinted not only more DMC but also DmC games in the works.

Okay then.

Edit: Unless he's referring to the ones already announced in relation to a possible PC version for both. I don't fucking know.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2015)

Is this a big dick thing Capcom?

Just admit DmC flopped and move on.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2015)

Sesha said:


> No DMC game has ever had locked 60 fps aside from the PC versions of DMC4 and DmC.



ps2  DMC3: Se has had 60 fps though not locked.
Hardly much excuse


----------



## Sesha (Feb 26, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ps2  DMC3: Se has had 60 fps though not locked.
> Hardly much excuse



And that's the point. No DMC game has ever had locked 60 fps except the PC versions of DMC4 and DmC. DmC DE has 60 fps, but it's not locked, like every other DMC game besides the ones I mentioned. You're being silly and preferential. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> So a Capcom rep hinted not only more DMC but also DmC games in the works.
> 
> Okay then.
> 
> Edit: Unless he's referring to the ones already announced in relation to a possible PC version for both. I don't fucking know.



Gregaman is a community manager and probably knows nothing except what he is told by his higher ups. Pretty sure he's just talking about DMC4SE and DmC DE.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 26, 2015)

Sesha said:


> And that's the point. No DMC game has ever had locked 60 fps except the PC versions of DMC4 and DmC. DmC DE has 60 fps, but it's not locked, like every other DMC game besides the ones I mentioned. You're being silly and preferential.


And you're looking in a mirror when you say that.
That was the bloody ps2, your point isn't really there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 26, 2015)

Sesha said:


> And if Vergil and PC features are the only new additions to DMC4 then DmC Definitive Edition is going to offer more value anyway. I already own three different versions of DMC3SE, along with DMC4 for PC. Why should we care about Vergil with prettier graphics? They need to add something substantial like what DmC Definitive Edition does for the whole thing to be worth buying again.



Well, that depends on what you want out of these things. DmC's definitive edition exists to fix the mediocre foundations of the original game and make it closer to the original series.  Almost every single change they made was to this effect: framerate, lock-on, hardcore modifier (Which makes the style meter, enemy damage and devil trigger even closer to the classic games), turbo, removing the color enemies, making dodge more similar to trickster and fuck, every single classic callback they have. The only original ideas they have for this are the Must Style modifier and Gods must die.

DMC4 already has the gameplay foundations so the only thing we need out of that game is more brute content, plain and simple. And Vergil as a playable character is the first step and one in the right direction. Aside from that we know absolutely nothing about it because they're holding information about it until they start selling DmC.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2015)

Sesha said:


> No DMC game has ever had locked 60 fps aside from the PC versions of DMC4 and DmC.


Are you sure? I ran DmC at an average of 80 frames per second, maxing out at 120.

//HbS


----------



## Sesha (Feb 26, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> And you're looking in a mirror when you say that.
> That was the bloody ps2, your point isn't really there.



DMC3 had 60fps but it wasn't locked. Do you have any idea what locked at 60 fps means? DMC3 has very basic textures and low poly everything, and has loads of slowdown. It was never smooth, ever. Go back and play it. The console doesn't matter. Not even the HD collection runs at a smooth 60 fps. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, that depends on what you want out of these things. DmC's definitive edition exists to fix the mediocre foundations of the original game and make it closer to the original series.  Almost every single change they made was to this effect: framerate, lock-on, hardcore modifier (Which makes the style meter, enemy damage and devil trigger even closer to the classic games), turbo, removing the color enemies, making dodge more similar to trickster and fuck, every single classic callback they have. The only original ideas they have is the Must Style modifier and Gods must die.
> 
> DMC4 already has the gameplay foundations so the only thing we need out of that game is more brute content, plain and simple. And Vergil as a playable character is the first step and one in the right direction. Aside from that we know absolutely nothing about it because they're holding information about it until they start selling DmC.



Toggle option for lock on is also completely new.

DMC4 has a mountain of flaws, though. Outside of the archaic jump controls, it has loads of shitty enemies, and while the combat system is deep and technically good, it lacks a lot of options. They removed tons of moves from DMC3, along with nuances like the different elemental effects and stats from the various weapons. Not to mention the terrible weapon cycling system. 
If I were to list features or changes to DMC4SE aside from PC features and DmC DE additions like toggle feature for lock on, timer option for BP, Must Style and Gods Must Die, I could mention:

- Removing the dice puzzle on mission 18 and change it to a simple boss rush instead.
- Remove the Alto/Bianco Angelo fight in mission 18 and put Credo at the end instead.
- Removing scripted scenes highlighting when an area gets locked for a battle
- Removing the orb requirement for missions rankings or change it so you don't have to raid every nook and cranny in order to satisfy some arbitrary limit.
- Vergil boss fight
- Boss Rush Mode, including multiple routes for max replayability 
- Giving Vergil moves from his UMvC3 and DmC counterparts
- Giving Dante DT-exclusive moves ala Nero's Maximum Bet. Copying his MvC3 hypers is an option.
- Free Ride for Dante and Nero, Crazy Combos for Dante
- Adding other removed moves such as Wall Hike and Sword Pierce
- Costumes for all characters
- Tweak the weapon switching so that it's either like in DMC3, or have the weapon switch buttons work like triggers and you can press the d-pad in order to select a weapon.

Another easy addition would something similar to the mission mode in NG2 or Tag Climax in Bayonetta 2 with remixed boss encounters. In both games it's possible to fight against multiple bosses at once. Basically what people have already done with mods for DMC4. Being able to fight Dante, Nero and Vergil simultanously, or Berial, Bael and Echidna, or Agnus and Credo at the same time would be glorious. Just give the player some artwork or whatever as a reward.

Since they're probably porting some of Vergil's assets from DMC3, they could do the same for Dante's weapons. 
I'd prefer it if they added more enemies from DMC1 like Shadows, Plasmas, Sins and Deaths, and Nobodys. But that's never gonna happen. Same with bosses from DMC1 or DMC3.

Considering they added Jester in DMC3SE, they better add at least one new boss. Something like Bayonetta 2 has two secret boss fights.

But I'm forgetting myself again. We will buy DMC4SE solely for Vergil and Japanese voices and we will like it, dammit!



Hunted by sister said:


> Are you sure? I ran DmC at an average of 80 frames per second, maxing out at 120.
> 
> //HbS



Locked, as in you could run it locked at 60 fps. Like I said, both DmC and DMC4 for PC could run at a smooth 60 and above. No other DMC game has done that.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 27, 2015)

Ah, okay. That's what you meant.

//HbS


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 27, 2015)

Sesha said:


> Except they've confirmed individual releases.* I wish people would stop saying dumb shit like this*.



...well excuse me geeze  don't have to be an ass .


----------



## Esdese (Feb 28, 2015)

DMC4 had tons of problems, but god damn the combat system was sex


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2015)

> DMC3 had 60fps but it wasn't locked. Do you have any idea what locked at 60 fps means? DMC3 has very basic textures and low poly everything, and has loads of slowdown. It was never smooth, ever. Go back and play it. The console doesn't matter. Not even the HD collection runs at a smooth 60 fps.


That's capcom being lazy for example the pc version of DMC3. 
It could easily be locked at 60 on consoles past the ps2.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 28, 2015)

DMC3 PC version was so bad I'd use my one-time no questions asked Steam refund if it didn't come with DMC4. I've never in my entire life seen a worse PC port, and combined with already meh controls and the god awful camera... you can see how the experience might have not beed a positive one.

//HbS


----------



## Sesha (Mar 1, 2015)

There are fixed for DMC3 on PC to make it playable, though. And now with mods you can even have style switching and all weapons at the same time.



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> ...well excuse me geeze  don't have to be an ass .



Sorry. Didn't mean to sound snappy. I just see that kind of sentiment all the time, and it doesn't make sense. Capcom aren't that stupid. They're not pushing the reboot with some kind of agenda. They're a company trying to make money. They know now that people prefer classic DMC specifically.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's capcom being lazy for example the pc version of DMC3.
> It could easily be locked at 60 on consoles past the ps2.



No version of DMC3 runs at locked 60 fps. Not even on DMC3SE on a monster PC.

I'll repeat. No DMC game besides 4 and DmC on PC runs at a locked 60 fps.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 2, 2015)

DMC 3 on PC is so fucking shit purely on the merit that it's a Ubisoft port. And as we can all see, Ubisoft hasn't lost its touch when it comes to shitty PC ports of games.



Sesha said:


> Toggle option for lock on is also completely new.



Toggling something on and off isn't exactly something noteworthy. And something classic DMC didn't have because it's a pure lock-on based game, period. Take off lock-on in 3 and 4 and you fuck up the game. Simple as that.



> DMC4 has a mountain of flaws, though. Outside of the archaic jump controls, it has loads of shitty enemies, and while the combat system is deep and technically good, it lacks a lot of options.



They removed tons of moves from DMC3, along with nuances like the different elemental effects and stats from the various weapons. Not to mention the terrible weapon cycling system. 

I think you're failing to see the bigger picture in terms of what DMC 4 cut and what it added. Which seems to me that you think it added nothing considering what you wrote, especially with the weapon cycling system comment, which is the main pillar of DMC 4's gameplay and why it's so fucking good to play in the first place and why it actually has more options at the end of the day. First off, what it lost in stuff like elemental properties, it gained in high level play techniques like distortion damage, multi-directional moves, inertia, Lucifer layers, guard-flying and reversals. And this is shit that requires good, hard knowledge of how the game really works like buffering, jump cancelling and shit. You can't pull this off with just some cookie cutter idea of combos. This crap adds much more value to the combat than stat-based properties in DMC3 which just amount to differing damage dealt in different enemies.

Then you talk about "archaic" jumping. When it comes to vertical fighting in DMC4, it's pretty much the ONLY type of fighting when it comes to Dante so the way jumping works in 4, works exactly how it should for the combat. Now you're probably thinking about shit like the platform rooms or whatever but really? Who gives a single shit about that? DmC might have better jumping for platforming but that crap so fucking shallow at the end of the day, I couldn't care less about pretty moving demon mario platforms that say mean things to you, that's not what the game is about. When it comes to the actual meat of the game, jumping is perfectly fine.

And then the weird comment about weapon cycling, the only reason it's there to literally provide *everything* that Dante has to offer at any point in time of the game, which is why you can actually do more short term in DMC 4 than DMC 3, even though DMC 3 has clearly more long term gameplay options. It's why DMC 4 is largely preferred when it comes to high level play.

Which I get it's not for everyone since high level gameplay =/= mass playerbase but it sure as fuck is for me so yeah, different points of view.

That said, most of your list of additions/changes seems pretty legit. We don't know how long has Itsuno been working on this thing but hopefully it's long enough to add some real content to the game. Because it's a fucking crime that DMC4 was such a rushed fucking job.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 2, 2015)

DMC4: SE apparently coming to PC, thank fucking god



I've not read the thread since yesterday so if you already know then well whatever kekeke


----------



## Gino (Mar 2, 2015)

^yeah?


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 2, 2015)

HbS in this thread. 

Oh god, we're not starting that again are we? Didn't we get that other thread closed?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As always, good read death. DMC 4 also had the best weapons IMO. The stuff you could do with Pandora and Lucifer still amazes me to this day.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 3, 2015)

Lucifer is probably my favorite weapon in the series, even though it's pretty hard to learn and even harder to master. But when you get the gist of it, you look stylish as fuck. Same thing goes for Nevan in 3.

Pandora is pretty cool even though it's almost a complement to other weapons rather instead of being that useful on its. There's lots of specific uses for it where it works great but in general, it's something you use between Rebellion, Gilgamesh and Lucifer. A cool thing they could make with it is keeping the weapon in all future sequels but with completely different forms since its whole sthick is having 666 variations. That'd be a cool ass gimmick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]zxx_Vk-hNsQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]1W7BCuguoFE[/YOUTUBE]

So why wasn't the omission of these awesome staple DMC features an issue two years ago?


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2015)

It was to anyone with a brain.


----------



## Gino (Mar 10, 2015)

lol are you honestly surprised at the bs these sites pull?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2015)

Gino said:


> lol are you honestly surprised at the bs these sites pull?



Who said I was


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2015)

Any of you guys holding out hope they'll go back to DMC5?


----------



## Gino (Mar 10, 2015)

khris said:


> Who said I was


 indeed


Cubey said:


> Any of you guys holding out hope they'll go back to DMC5?



According too many people this is all but confirmed.


----------



## The World (Mar 10, 2015)

if the DMC4SE goes well

capcom will have their answer


----------



## The World (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2015)

The World said:


> if the DMC4SE goes well
> 
> capcom will have their answer



Like Capcom had their answer regarding Darkstalkers?


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2015)

Gino said:


> According too many people this is all but confirmed.



There a source on this??


----------



## The World (Mar 10, 2015)

khris said:


> Like Capcom had their answer regarding Darkstalkers?



                   .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2015)

@Cubey

Nah, just people being delusional.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 10, 2015)

khris said:


> So why wasn't the omission of these awesome staple DMC features an issue two years ago?



Because we were both losers and people out to destroy a franchise by not buying a game that wasn't made for us.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 10, 2015)

khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]zxx_Vk-hNsQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1W7BCuguoFE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So why wasn't the omission of these awesome staple DMC features an issue two years ago?



>Ambitious and satirical story
>Great voice acting
>Deep combat


> The numerous tweaks and upgrades of DmC: Devil May Cry Definitive Edition have made a game that isn't just a better version of DmC, but a bonafide hack 'n' slash classic.



That shit triggered me so fucking hard


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 10, 2015)

The gameplay talk I can stand behind, even if it's hypocritical as all fuck, now when people still praise the fuck out of the story, it's when I'm reminded why I don't give a shit about reviews.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2015)

If this game is such an improvement then how the fuck did the original DmC get so many good reviews?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]t8Fv9dh8Jfk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Imagine (Mar 10, 2015)

Soon


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2015)

Hope SE's sales demolish DmC and DmCDE's put together. Maybe then Crapcom will TAKE A FUCKING HINT ALREADY


----------



## Gino (Mar 10, 2015)

C_Akutabi said:


>


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 10, 2015)

There's a reason why they made DmC instead of DMC5, mate

//HbS


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2015)

Right.. And that would be?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2015)

Vault said:


> If this game is such an improvement then how the fuck did the original DmC get so many good reviews?


It's scoring almost exactly the same, just one point higher. 
In other words they were always full of shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2015)

C_Akutabi said:


>



Capes are cool doe 

But does this imply extra content? Fuck me if we get a couple of extra stages


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 10, 2015)

khris said:


> Capes are cool doe
> 
> But does this imply extra content? Fuck me if we get a couple of extra stages



Well yeah there is gonna be extra content featuring Vergil.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2015)

Was this really confirmed? I was under the impression that Virgil will just be a playable character in Dante's and/or Nero's chapters.  Oh and bloody palace as well.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 10, 2015)

khris said:


> Was this really confirmed? I was under the impression that Virgil will just be a playable character in Dante's and/or Nero's chapters.  Oh and bloody palace as well.



Well considering they won't even confirm the PC version even though info was leaked and that the marketing people are not allowed to talk about anything but DmCE I doubt we will get any 100% confirmed stuff for a while.


----------



## Kishido (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 10, 2015)

C_Akutabi said:


>


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 10, 2015)

khris said:


> Was this really confirmed? I was under the impression that Virgil will just be a playable character in Dante's and/or Nero's chapters.  Oh and bloody palace as well.



The only thing we know about it is that Vergil is in this SE, that's it. We know jack shit about it since they don't want to cannibalize DmC's advertising. Which is why both teasers have been in DmC's trailers so far.

Pretty smart, actually. 

Anyway, we'll get some real info about it after DmC is out.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 10, 2015)

C_Akutabi said:


>



_"it looks like i have to deal with my fan club by myself"_


----------



## Magic (Mar 11, 2015)

[youtube]yD5Zh2IXdI0[/youtube] ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2015)

They're giving Virgil Nevan? Interesting


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 11, 2015)

Cubey said:


> Right.. And that would be?


Popularity. And the fact that DMC4 was very much unfinished. And it wasn't a very popular series to begin with. Sure, Internet fame >9k, but actual sales? Pretty low, compared to expectations.

Oh, and KYYYRRRIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

//HbS


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2015)

It sold 2m blame it on Capcom and thinking they can do COD numbers


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 11, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> Pretty low,* compared to expectations.*


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 11, 2015)

Vault said:


> It sold 2m blame it on Capcom and thinking they can do COD numbers


Yup, pretty much.

2 million? In what timeframe? Remember that the first 2 months are the most important. 

edit: lol I just found out that some elitist assholes boycotted DMC4 because it went multiplatform. I guess the same people slammed DmC later on, because it wasn't DMC5.
edit2: lol @ this shit. DMC3 is the worst selling game in the series... and it has 8 years headstart on DmC, the third worst (DMC3 and DMC3 SE are counted separately)
edit3: DMC4 sold 3 million up until 31st Dec 2014. 

//HbS


----------



## Blatman (Mar 11, 2015)

Why do I get nostalgic feelings when Kyrie is mentioned? Hope to get some more infor on DMC4SE now the definitive ED has been released.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 11, 2015)

How would Vergil get Nevan if its collecting dust at Dante's place?

Unless he pays little bro a visit, roughs him up a bit while asking where Yamato is...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> How would Vergil get Nevan if its collecting dust at Dante's place?
> 
> Unless he pays little bro a visit, roughs him up a bit while asking where Yamato is...



Cuz the story has to make sense suddenly.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 11, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> Popularity. And the fact that DMC4 was very much unfinished. And it wasn't a very popular series to begin with. Sure, Internet fame >9k, but actual sales? Pretty low, compared to expectations.
> 
> Oh, and KYYYRRRIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> //HbS



don't blame JYB, Crapcom probably Hired Zack Snyder to write that scene


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2015)

Kyrie was an embarrassment. Especially when Trish, Lucia, and Lady were solid characters.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the Nevan thing is just a reference. They've put concept art in posters and stuff in the background before. For example, there's a poster of a Beowulf movie in Dante's office in 4.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 11, 2015)

That's true, I just thought it was neat they did it again.


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2015)

What sword will Vergil use? Weird a summoned sword?


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 11, 2015)

Alastor or Crapcom Borrwing the Ultimate Sword that breaks even fucking EKSUKAIBA


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 11, 2015)

khris said:


> Cuz the story has to make sense suddenly.



You're right.

He just needs more power


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> You're right.
> 
> He just needs more power



Okay, it's stupid but I chuckled.


----------



## Sesha (Mar 12, 2015)

That Nevan poster has always been there. That street is the same one Nero is running down in the intro of vanilla DMC4.

Oh, and fun fact about DmC Definitive Edition. They've completely fixed the style ranking system, and it's now most elaborate and detailed of any game in the series.



Deathbringerpt said:


> I think you're failing to see the bigger picture in terms of what DMC 4 cut and what it added. Which seems to me that you think it added nothing considering what you wrote, especially with the weapon cycling system comment, which is the main pillar of DMC 4's gameplay and why it's so fucking good to play in the first place and why it actually has more options at the end of the day. First off, what it lost in stuff like elemental properties, it gained in high level play techniques like distortion damage, multi-directional moves, inertia, Lucifer layers, guard-flying and reversals. And this is shit that requires good, hard knowledge of how the game really works like buffering, jump cancelling and shit. You can't pull this off with just some cookie cutter idea of combos. This crap adds much more value to the combat than stat-based properties in DMC3 which just amount to differing damage dealt in different enemies.
> 
> Then you talk about "archaic" jumping. When it comes to vertical fighting in DMC4, it's pretty much the ONLY type of fighting when it comes to Dante so the way jumping works in 4, works exactly how it should for the combat. Now you're probably thinking about shit like the platform rooms or whatever but really? Who gives a single shit about that? DmC might have better jumping for platforming but that crap so fucking shallow at the end of the day, I couldn't care less about pretty moving demon mario platforms that say mean things to you, that's not what the game is about. When it comes to the actual meat of the game, jumping is perfectly fine.
> 
> ...



You assume quite a bit from me criticizing DMC4, such as me not being aware of basically every feature in DMC4, not to mention inertia, fly guard and other mechanics. Spoilers, I am. 
DMC4 cut features from DMC3, and it's not because of game balance. It added a lot to combat depth, but it also lost tons of nuance to the combat system due to the lack of these features. There's more to DMC than technical combo mastery, and DMC4 removes basically all of that and we're left with a combat system that is full of technical depth and basically nothing but, aside from a handful of solid boss fights.
The jumping is archaic because it was born out of design limitations from the PS2 era. There is nothing noble or special about DMCs linear jumping. Not talking about platforming either. I hate platforming in hardcore action games and it's fucking garbage in DmC most of the time. 360 maneuverability in the air brings more freedom, which is essential considering how important air combat has become. The linear jumping is restrictive for that reason.

The weapon cycling is terrible because it's a cumbersome solution. It's poorly designed, plain and simple. Having to switch twice to get from Rebellion to Lucifer for example is redundant. Even if it offers more, more isn't always better, and even then there are better ways they could have done it. 
A better solution would have been to have it work like a combination between the style switching and the modes in DmC. Have the weapon switch button function as toggles, which would allow you to select a weapon via the D-Pad, then release when the desired weapon has been selected. 
Worse is the fact that along with the weapon cycling, Yamato is locked away to the Dark Slayer style. It's the perfect example of DMC4 being rushed, as it should have been a proper weapon, which would have been perfect for my suggestion as then you'd have 4 melee weapons.

It's not about different points of view. DMC4 almost removed as many things as it added. It was already working off a pretty solid foundation. Case in point, look at modded versions of DMC3 with weapon and style switching. With the exceptions of guard cancelling, intertia, distortion/weapon just frame mechanics, some aspects of DT, and Nero in general, DMC3 is almost a more impressive game, especially considering it had a lower budget and a shorter dev cycle. Overall, DMC4 is a rushed game with tons of good ideas, tons of polish, but only some of said good ideas are polished, sadly. 



> Toggling something on and off isn't exactly something noteworthy. And something classic DMC didn't have because it's a pure lock-on based game, period. Take off lock-on in 3 and 4 and you fuck up the game. Simple as that.



It is noteworthy, and it doesn't seem like you actually know what I'm talking about. Toggling lock on means you can press the button once and release it, meaning you can use that otherwise useless finger for other things. Turning lock on off is as simple as pressing the button again.
As it is, DmCs lock on system is superior to any other DMC game, as you have a bigger range of options for lock on than any other game in the series. The game already has a pretty good auto lock on, which targets whatever enemy in the direction you're nudging the analog stick. Manual lock on is the same as classic DMC, although it automatically changed the trajectory of moves like streak and the dodge meaning you sweep around an enemy when manual lock on is engaged. Then you have the option to choose between the traditional lock on option and the toggle option.



The World said:


> if the DMC4SE goes well
> 
> capcom will have their answer



They already have. DMC4 sold 3m, DmC sold 1.6m. The release of both remasters isn't a competition. They'd have to wait a long fucking time until they could begin development of a new DMC game if they had to wait for sales data. DMC5 is already going to happen.



Cubey said:


> Any of you guys holding out hope they'll go back to DMC5?



A GAF insider has confirmed a new mainline DMC is in development, and he wasn't talking about DMC4SE or DmC DE, and DmC2 has been deconfirmed by NT. Figure out the rest.



Cubey said:


> Hope SE's sales demolish DmC and DmCDE's put together. Maybe then Crapcom will TAKE A FUCKING HINT ALREADY



DMC4SE won't sell 2m units.



Hunted by sister said:


> There's a reason why they made DmC instead of DMC5, mate
> 
> //HbS



Outside of execs losing touch with reality, nope, there isn't.



Hunted by sister said:


> Popularity. And the fact that DMC4 was very much unfinished. And it wasn't a very popular series to begin with. Sure, Internet fame >9k, but actual sales? Pretty low, compared to expectations.
> 
> Oh, and KYYYRRRIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> //HbS



DMC is one of Capcom's most popular franchises. It's the fifth best-selling franchise, after the four juggernauts of SF, RE, MH and MM, and it has the best sales-to-releases ratio of any Capcom franchise.
The sales were always good, and it always sold above expectations. That is, until DmC sold less than a million in its first two months despite releasing to no competition.



Hunted by sister said:


> Yup, pretty much.
> 
> 2 million? In what timeframe? Remember that the first 2 months are the most important.
> 
> ...



DMC4 sold 2m within the first month. The real sales for DMC3 is 2.3 million. SE is counted separately, but it was a Platinum/the Best rerelease, and so it ate up most of the sales of vanilla DMC3.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 13, 2015)

You can't bundle up DMC3 vanilla and DMC3SE and then compare it to other games that didn't get a renewed edition yet. And even bundled it still loses to DMC4, which is weird, since DMC3 supposedly is the best one. 

Plus, SE was released on a later date. It didn't eat up shit. 

Oh, and "fifth best selling"? That's a very nice, very diplomatic way of saying "Capcom's worst selling big franchise". 

The fact is that people lost interest in these games very quickly. 2m in first month and then 1m over 6 years? That's a very shitty score for a game of that caliber. This genre is simply niche and full of elitists. I mean for fuck sake, every game from this franchise has someone boycotting it for some stupid reason. 2 because of gunplay, 3 because prequel reasons, 4 because it wasn't a PS exlusive, and DmC because it was a bit different. 

//HbS


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 14, 2015)

Sesha said:


> There are fixed for DMC3 on PC to make it playable, though. And now with mods you can even have style switching and all weapons at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Didn't mean to sound snappy. I just see that kind of sentiment all the time, and it doesn't make sense. Capcom aren't that stupid. They're not pushing the reboot with some kind of agenda. They're a company trying to make money. They know now that people prefer classic DMC specifically..



apology accepted good sir.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 16, 2015)

Sesha said:


> You assume quite a bit from me criticizing DMC4, such as me not being aware of basically every feature in DMC4, not to mention inertia, fly guard and other mechanics. Spoilers, I am.



Hey, it’s not like you didn’t give me reasons to assume that. Next time try to talk about the several mechanics that set DMC4 apart from the rest of the series if you want to talk about what DMC3 and DMC4 have to offer in contrast to one another in a fair context. 



Sesha said:


> There's more to DMC than technical combo mastery, and DMC4 removes basically all of that and we're left with a combat system that is full of technical depth and basically nothing but, aside from a handful of solid boss fights.



Now you're running in circles. This whole talk began on the idea that DMC4 was lacking in most design departments except gameplay which is why the best thing this Special Edition could do is adding more raw content and tweak level design. We all know that DMC4 is a rushed product but what DMC 4 excels at, is the combat, which does not need any overhaul in any way. Which is where we differ.

And while I'm at it, the thing that matters most to the combat, which are the enemies, are actually pretty well designed. They're still fairly DMC fare, which to say, not that aggressive since the game doesn't want to constantly get in the way of your combos but aggressive to the point where you need to pay attention to AoE, Long Distance and Ranged attacks which are all over the place in 4, unlike 3.

And no, most of DMC1's enemy design wouldn't really work because DMC1 really is a different game altogether. With the exception of Shadow, which would work fucking perfectly in the latest games. Which, to be honest, *is* already perfectly implemented already since Blitz is, in every possible way, the modern iteration of Shadow. Heavily shielded, heavily aggressive friend that feels like a relentless mini-boss but which goes down in a few seconds if you play pitch perfect and do exactly what you're supposed to do. 

DMC 3 might be my favorite game in the series since it's the only game in the classic series that's a real full package but in terms of enemy combat design (Not their look, which I really like), it's actually pretty weak most of the time.



Sesha said:


> The jumping is archaic because it was born out of design limitations from the PS2 era. There is nothing noble or special about DMCs linear jumping. Not talking about platforming either. I hate platforming in hardcore action games and it's fucking garbage in DmC most of the time. 360 maneuverability in the air brings more freedom, which is essential considering how important air combat has become. The linear jumping is restrictive for that reason.



Dude, you're not actually saying much, you know. Claiming that jumping is "archaic", "not noble" or even "linear" (It's an action game, not a platformer) pretty much tells me nothing about why you think it's bad. Like, at the end of the day, I'm not even that sure what's your problem with it. Jumping doesn't get in the way of the combat, jumping adds another layer to the combat, therefore complementing it, jumping has a canceling mechanic which is the very first step to high level play, something which DmC fucked up despite being all about platforming.

It's perfectly functional. It does what it's supposed to do. It adds to the combat. What else do you want? I used to be able to beat bosses without touching the ground a few years back when I was obsessing over the game.



Sesha said:


> The weapon cycling is terrible because it's a cumbersome solution. It's poorly designed, plain and simple. Having to switch twice to get from Rebellion to Lucifer for example is redundant. Even if it offers more, more isn't always better, and even then there are better ways they could have done it.
> 
> A better solution would have been to have it work like a combination between the style switching and the modes in DmC. Have the weapon switch button function as toggles, which would allow you to select a weapon via the D-Pad, then release when the desired weapon has been selected.



Cumbersome? I might get your issue with not liking a cycling system with 3 options instead of 2 which is usually the standard for action games like these but it’s just another aspect of DMC 4 exactly what sets it apart from other action games. Dante is obviously the character for high level player and really, tapping a shoulder button twice in under a second to access a weapon isn’t exactly what I’d call cumbersome in any way, especially since you can always use Gilgamesh while switching. There’s only dead time if you aren’t good enough and miss the tapping number.

I’m not sure how a release on/off toggle option in the middle of combat would affect air combat so I can’t really say if you’re solution is good or not. I mean, you’d still have to press buttons to activate toggle so the shoulder button douple tap seems faster and more intuitive to me.

But really, I think this is the first time I’ve heard anyone complain about how the combat management is dealt with. Except Neogaf but the majority Neofags want to change the game to a point where it’s not DMC anymore.



Sesha said:


> Worse is the fact that along with the weapon cycling, Yamato is locked away to the Dark Slayer style. It's the perfect example of DMC4 being rushed, as it should have been a proper weapon, which would have been perfect for my suggestion as then you'd have 4 melee weapons.



I'm not complaining about Dark Slayer, despite being a by-product of the rushed development, because everything it does has a clear function. Nothing is wasted. The basic combo can be used to chain combos, especially vertically where it’s a perfect jump canceling chainer.  And the AoE attacks are perfect counters to bigger groups of smaller enemies and a completely God send in LDK mode.

Which is the beauty of the combat to me, everything is super polished and nothing is wasted. Although I’m sure Vergil’s version of Dark Slayer is going to be its own thing, even more so than in 3 since there’s no gameplay reference in 4.



Sesha said:


> It's not about different points of view. DMC4 almost removed as many things as it added. It was already working off a pretty solid foundation. Case in point, look at modded versions of DMC3 with weapon and style switching.



You mean, the ones that completely break the game since DMC3 isn't designed around style switching?

Yeah, that doesn't really to anyone's favor. Fuck, modding a game doesn't really tells us anything about how well designed a game is or isn't. And 4 is also modded to hell and back, by the way.



Sesha said:


> DMC4 cut features from DMC3, and it's not because of game balance. It added a lot to combat depth, but it also lost tons of nuance to the combat system due to the lack of these features.
> With the exceptions of guard cancelling, intertia, distortion/weapon just frame mechanics, some aspects of DT, and Nero in general, DMC3 is almost a more impressive game, especially considering it had a lower budget and a shorter dev cycle. Overall, DMC4 is a rushed game with tons of good ideas, tons of polish, but only some of said good ideas are polished, sadly.



When it comes to combat, I completely disagree. When you break down mechanics, 4 is much more complex, engaging and technical than 3. Again, elemental properties is just change. It doesn't really add anything to the combat in the way that any new mechanics in 4 does. There's no "nuance" to it.

And DMC4's development cycle was troubled both because of the Generational Leap and Capcom's upper management, which did NOT work to the game's favor. Itsuno had plenty of experience working on the PS2 by the time he was working on DMC3 as well.

That said, you get any specifics about the budget of both games?



Sesha said:


> Toggling lock on means you can press the button once and release it, meaning you can use that otherwise useless finger for other things.



OH. That. Complete brain fart, sorry.

The thing about it is that DMC 3 and 4's button layout is the way it is on account of the way manual lock works. Having a free finger in DmC doesn't necessarily equate more options if there isn't any button in need of it. I'm assuming they added new moves to take into account the freed up button but they didn't said shit about it in the stream so I don't know. At least stinger isn't a retarded double input move now.

If anything that'd actually be very, very useful for Nero on account of charge shots. Dante, not so much.

Edit: They didn't add any moves. So we have a lock on on DmCE without changing any of the moves, with circle button still being wasted as dedicated launcher button. Considering they did change stinger, NT seems think that fans want lock-on just because they can't manually aim a fucking stinger.



Sesha said:


> The game already has a pretty good auto lock on, which targets whatever enemy in the direction you're nudging the analog stick.



You're starting to sound like Capcom-Unity streamers now. DmC's auto lock was terrible and it did not just target the enemy that you pointed the analog stick to. Half the times it just considers distance and target some other retard monster after performing launcers. DmC's auto lock-on is painfully mediocre and it's "pretty good" only for players who don't really give a shit.



Hunted by sister said:


> You can't bundle up DMC3 vanilla and DMC3SE because reasons.



God forbid we actually take into account that DMC3 is actually one of the best selling games of the series. Guess we also can't bundle DmC with the definite edition since it'd show that it's still one of the worst selling games of the series. Same goes for 4 too, I guess.



Hunted by sister said:


> Plus, SE was released on a later date. It didn't eat up shit.



Exactly. It still sold over a million despite being a recent re-release.



Hunted by sister said:


> Oh, and "fifth best selling"? That's a very nice, very diplomatic way of saying "Capcom's worst selling big franchise".



I like how you completely ignore everything Sesha said in terms of units sold per game released (DMC series has 4 main line games and very few additional versions), managing to be one of the most profitable series of the company and then twist it to "Well, then it's a worst selling...*something*!". Because Capcom only has 5 big series, right?

Why so bothered, Hunted?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> You can't bundle up DMC3 vanilla and DMC3SE and then compare it to other games that didn't get a renewed edition yet. And even bundled it still loses to DMC4, which is weird, since DMC3 supposedly is the best one.
> 
> Plus, SE was released on a later date. It didn't eat up shit.
> 
> ...



Best doesn't equal best selling. Take Resident Evil 5 for example. And this is coming from a guy that pretty much worshiped the game throughout the past-gen. DMC4 benefited from DMC3+SE being very good and by also being multiplatform. 

But like you said, the genre is niche. So what's with this ordeal?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]iaiXU_lMl1U[/YOUTUBE]
Truly game of all decades, specially when it needs an overhaul to be decent


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2015)

According to gaming press; DmC was the 9.8 game that became a 9.9 after being fixed.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 17, 2015)

Deathbringerpt, no, you don't get to bundle up DMC3 vanilla and SE and then compare it to DMC4 and DmC that don't have their SEs released yet. It's just dishonest. Bundle them up when they all have SEs.

Anyway, my point is that out of Capcom's biggest series, DMC isn't a big blip on their radar. Why was I making this point? I don't remember. 

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2015)

> You can't bundle up DMC3 vanilla and DMC3SE because reasons.


Because reasons.


----------



## God (Mar 17, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [youtube]iaiXU_lMl1U[/youtube]
> Truly game of all decades, specially when it needs an overhaul to be decent



"DMC never took itself seriously, so it's okay to turn it into a schlop of unfunny melodramatic ☻☻☻☻☻☻."


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 23, 2015)

> From a Japanese gaming magazine(Famitsu or Jump? I forget) 'flying get.'
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There we go boys


----------



## Gino (Mar 23, 2015)

Now give Vergil some actual significance and we almost have a deal.


----------



## creative (Mar 23, 2015)

Cubey said:


> "DMC never took itself seriously, so it's okay to turn it into a schlop of unfunny melodramatic ☻☻☻☻☻☻."



yeah, Jim has become more retarded since he lost his job and has turned to begging on patreon.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 23, 2015)

PLAYABLE LADY.

YES.

MY LONGTIME DREAM SINCE DMC3. AND TRISH. I CAN FINALLY DITCH DMC2 OUT OF MY LIFE FOREVER.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Lady?

Playable?

Are you serious?

Tell me yes


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2015)

playable lady too?



all of muh pizzaronis


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 23, 2015)

So far, the information is saying that Trish and Lady are to be playable in the regular campaigns of Nero/Dante while Vergil is implied to have his own campaign.

Nothing's sure right now as the translation is a little iffy.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes.

Yes.

Yes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 23, 2015)

Huh, I just realized the game comes out during E3.

If they use this as a step up for a sequel announcement, that would be absolutely fucking awesome.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 23, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Huh, I just realized the game comes out during E3.
> 
> If they use this as a step up for a sequel announcement, that would be absolutely fucking awesome.



Only if it's on PC too, the current consoles are too bad to run it at a constant 60fps and rofl at playing dmc in anything below that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 23, 2015)

I'll buy DMC5 in a hearbeat even if the PC versions comes a year later, like 4. Don't give a darn.

Also, SE is a budget release in Japan. So it'll probably be the same here. It would be cool if past DMC4 users got a discount on Steam.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2015)

are these real?

or just some reskin on PC?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j_0D5PFhy0[/YOUTUBE]



The World said:


> are these real?
> 
> or just some reskin on PC?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



guess it is


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2015)

All in 

Is Vergil gonna get Force Edge doe? Doubt it since it becomes the true force edge which trish would use


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 23, 2015)

They showed so little. God damn.

Trish is based on her DMC2 moveset, although there was an upper punch there that I've never seen. That and there was some Dark Slayer moves too. And Pandora.

Lady is based on the gunslinger style. There was fast shooting, shotgun stingers, and she pulled the Kalina Ann missile shower. I hope she gets new moves for it it.

Vergil is obviously Dark Slayer although there was some freaky as shit moves there. I'm also thinking Vergil might also have execution/finishers like Nero has considering that huge fucking move he performed on Bael.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 23, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So far, the information is saying that Trish and Lady are to be playable in the regular campaigns of Nero/Dante while Vergil is implied to have his own campaign.
> 
> Nothing's sure right now as the translation is a little iffy.



Holy shit... I might actually buy a PS4 now... 

Lady... Trish. AND Vergil with his OWN campaign.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 23, 2015)

*One of the biggest new attractions in Special Edition is that you will be able to play as Vergil, who has proven to be an extraordinarily popular character amongst fans. For his appearance in Special Edition, we’ve used his Devil May Cry 3: Dante’s Awakening Special Edition rendition as a gameplay foundation, and added in elements of his DmC rendition to create the definitive version of the character.

We’ve also added in a brand new “Concentration” mechanic, which complements Vergil’s signature “iaijutsu” fighting style, making his attacks grow stronger and stronger the more calmly and flawlessly he fights. Additionally, the “Grim Trick” ability, which allows Vergil to teleport using his “Sword Illusions,” makes for an action experience that will feel new and distinctly different from that of Nero or Dante.

We also decided that we wanted to make Lady and Trish playable for the Special Edition. On top of the already playable Nero and Dante from the original game, this makes for a total of five playable characters in the game.

Lady, who is a playable character for the first time in the series, has a fighting style that is conceptually quite different from that of the other DMC4 characters, with a special emphasis on firearms. Lady’s focus on long-range fighting will feel like a completely different way to take on the action.

When playing as Trish, you will see that she does away with weapon switching, and instead makes skillful use of the Sparda sword in a variety of ways that require the use of relatively few buttons. This again makes for a play style that will feel distinctly different from anything you’ve seen in the game until now.

“Legendary Dark Knight Mode,”a feature we were previously unable to include in the PS3 version, will be added to the game. This mode pits players against a tremendous number of enemies. Players will have to adjust their fighting style to adapt, making for a fresh gameplay experience for even long-time fans.

The game will also feature a plethora of new costumes, which are fully compatible with in-game cutscenes, bringing a fresh look to scenes some fans may have seen before.

It’s a great honor to be able to bring Devil May Cry 4 Special Edition to PS4. Stay tuned for more information, and please look forward to a fun game with tons of content this summer, whether you’re a stylish seven-year veteran or a newcomer to the series.*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 23, 2015)

Costumes up the wazoo. Gloria for Trish and DMC3 Lady for starters.

I like.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 23, 2015)

Hopefully they give Dante and Nero some new costumes as well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 23, 2015)

Digital only. Meh.

I was gonna get it on steam anyway.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 23, 2015)

its me or they are re dubbing the entire game from zero?

J.Y.B is sounding more like Ichigo rather than Vanilla, and Lady's VA reminded me of the anime


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 23, 2015)

The World said:


> are these real?
> 
> or just some reskin on PC?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



The middle image doesn't even match the other two in terms of graphical fidelity. They're a bit different. Weird.

//HbS


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 23, 2015)

> DMC4SE is currently in development for the PS4, Xbox One, and yes, the PC, and set for a release this summer.* It will be a digital release,* but you can expect a tremendous amount of content and replayability at a great value.





> Vergil – Dante’s ice-cold twin brother and master of the iaijutsu sword fighting style. As described by the game’s director, Hideaki Itsuno, Vergil will have a fully upgradable move set based on his rendition in Devil May Cry 3 Special Edition, with elements of DmC Devil May Cry’s Vergil added in, making this the definitive version of the character. He will also feature a new “Concentration” mechanic, which makes his attacks get more powerful the more flawlessly he fights.* Vergil will be playable on any mission*.





> Trish – Resident badass since her first appearance in the first Devil May Cry’s opening cutscene, Trish does away with the need for weapon switching, instead utilizing the versatile Sparda sword, her pistols, and her bare hands in a variety of inventive ways. Trish allows players to fight with relatively few buttons, but is still quite a deep character with an awesome move set. *Trish will be playable on Dante’s missions.*





> Lady – Playable for the first time, Lady specializes in long-range, firearm-based combat, making the game feel completely different. Her signature weapon, the Kalina Ann, features a grappling hook which allows her to traverse environments similarly to Nero, among other applications. *Lady will be playable on Nero’s missions.*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 23, 2015)

Why would they limit Trish and Lady's campaigns to just one set of missions? That be fucking dumb.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

I've replayed that trailer like a dozen times already  

Sucks that it's digital only. But everything else is pretty dope. Trish and Lady playable. Fuckin Lady playable. I've had wet dreams about Lady having her own TPS spin-off, but this is much better. I hope they keep supporting it way after release. And if like Death said they announce DMC5 at E3 I'll legit lose my shit.

Can't wait for Vergil's presumed separate story


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2015)

I NEED MORE POWER!


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2015)

That move he does on Beal 

All my money


----------



## Gino (Mar 23, 2015)

Vergil looks weird as hell.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 23, 2015)

Gino said:


> Vergil looks weird as hell.



Interestingly he looks younger instead of older. 

Ohhh I hope they explain what happened to him after DMC. 

'Cept his eyes, they're the only area where he looks like he's aged. 

Is this coming for PC? some places say yes and others say no.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 23, 2015)

I will probably buy DMC 4

Screw the other one


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 23, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> Interestingly he looks younger instead of older.
> 
> Ohhh I hope they explain what happened to him after DMC.
> 
> ...



akutabu posted the capcom unity post

is coming to master race as always, now it will be moddable or a piece of crap like DMC 3 port, which is impossible to mod and fix the fuck ups that crapcom did?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

It's probably cuz Vergil is immortal now. Which is weird, cuz HE STILL NEEZ MOAH POWAH  



Vault said:


> All my red orbs



Fixed


----------



## Imagine (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my gawd 

It's like they care now 

DMC 5 can still be a thing


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah normally I would wait on this, but I'm probably going to buy it just as a way of showing support for DMC.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Oh my gawd
> 
> It's like they care now
> 
> DMC 5 can still be a thing



I still don't trust Capcom after the Darkstalkers stunt. That shit stung. So I wont buy into the DMC4SE doing = DMC5 bullshit. 

I'll buy DMC4SE cuz DMC4 was a damn good game. And they're offering some good content. It'll possibly be around 40 dollars as well.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 23, 2015)

im seriously geeking out gaiz someone halp 

but for real this hype man.


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 23, 2015)

khris said:


> It's probably cuz Vergil is immortal now. Which is weird, cuz HE STILL NEEZ MOAH POWAH
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed



Pimpin ain't easy.

Relateed, I'm actually looking forward to this. Definitely buying this, I hope I can have as much fun as I did with DMC3 Special Edition


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 23, 2015)

all the possibilities, new music? dante and vergil meeting again, nero finding out about his connection with vergil, ffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> all the possibilities, *new music?* dante and vergil meeting again, nero finding out about his connection with vergil, ffffffffffffffffff



I did hear Devil's Cry playing in the background in the trailer. Maybe a remix for Vergil's battle theme?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 23, 2015)

There better be a fight between Vergil and Nero.

Dante vs Vergil

Vergil vs the 2 ladies

THE POSSIBILITIES!


----------



## Imagine (Mar 23, 2015)

khris said:


> I still don't trust Capcom after the Darkstalkers stunt. That shit stung. So I wont buy into the DMC4SE doing = DMC5 bullshit.
> 
> I'll buy DMC4SE cuz DMC4 was a damn good game. And they're offering some good content. It'll possibly be around 40 dollars as well.


*[OPTIMISIM INTENSIFIES]*


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 23, 2015)

So does the DMC: Devil May Cry come with new stuff or should I just not even play it and just jump right into the goodness that is 4?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 23, 2015)

wonder how the brotherly reunion would go down?

knowing dante and how he is past his serious phase from dmc1, he probably wouldn't be that much of a drama llama and would just joke about it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 23, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> wonder how the brotherly reunion would go down?
> 
> knowing dante and how he is past his serious phase from dmc1, he probably wouldn't be that much of a drama llama and would just joke about it.



So is it confirmed that this is going to be new story content, and not just characters included in the game for gameplay purposes?

And yeah, one of my favorite things about DMC4 was that Dante post ass kicking of Mundus gave zero fucks, and while everyone else was treating it as the apocalyptic serious business event that it was, to Dante it was basically a vacation.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 23, 2015)

wait a minute is that M83 remixing "never surrender"?!



Whip Whirlwind said:


> So is it confirmed that this is going to be new story content, and not just characters included in the game for gameplay purposes?
> 
> And yeah, one of my favorite things about DMC4 was that Dante post ass kicking of Mundus gave zero fucks, and while everyone else was treating it as the apocalyptic serious business event that it was, to Dante it was basically a vacation.



i don't know but its fun to think about. 

dante is the kind of guy who doesn't let his past affect him like the extent it does vergil who presumably is the way he is thanks to his mothers passing. yes in dmc1, dante DID get damn serious to the point of threatening mundas. its ok for a serious dante when the situation calls for it though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

FlynnKyle said:


> So does the DMC: Devil May Cry come with new stuff or should I just not even play it and just jump right into the goodness that is 4?



Avoid DmC like boxed cancer. If you haven't before; play DMC1+3.


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 23, 2015)

khris said:


> Avoid DmC like boxed cancer. If you haven't before; play DMC1+3.



I played it actually, when it was released. As a stand alone game, it was good. As a DMC game, god it was bad. They butchered Vergil into the worst character ever, and Dante is just a freaking emo.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> There better be a fight between Vergil and Nero.
> 
> Dante vs Vergil
> 
> ...



Vergil is coming for his sword.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

FlynnKyle said:


> I played it actually, when it was released. As a stand alone game, it was good. As a DMC game, god it was bad. They butchered Vergil into the worst character ever, and Dante is just a freaking emo.



Been saying that for a while. Though I wouldn't consider it "good". Probably average with fuckawful writing and dialogue. 



Vault said:


> Vergil is coming for his sword.




*Spoiler*: _DMC4SE Spoilers_ 




He needs more power.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 23, 2015)

khris said:


> *Spoiler*: _DMC4SE Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goddamit


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 23, 2015)

khris said:


> Been saying that for a while. Though I wouldn't consider it "good". Probably average with fuckawful writing and dialogue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The thing I didn't like was the lack of bosses and weapons. In DMC3 you'd have fucktons of weapons, I'd always go with Rebellions and Beowulf, not to mention a great arsenal of guns as well. Ninja Theory (That was the name of the company that made it) got some things right, but the things they got wrong were really bad.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2015)

Rebellion with Agni and Rudra


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 23, 2015)

I see aerial raving and summoned swords teleport from DmC as far as moves taken from Vorgil go.

What sounds REALLY cool is the Concentration meter, which rewards being chill as fuck in fights with the least amount of movement involved, just like in his boss fights.

I don't know if I'll ever get that good since I'm planning on maining Lady, besides Dante.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 23, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I see Aerial raving and summoned swords teleport from DmC as far as moves taken from Vorgil go.
> 
> What sounds REALLY cool is the Concentration meter, which rewards being chill as fuck in fights with the least amount of movement involved, just like in his boss fights.
> 
> I don't knwo if I'll ever get that good since I'm planning on maining Lady, besides Dante.



reminds me of that one video on youtube where this guy was playing as vergil against the greyon boss.


----------



## creative (Mar 23, 2015)

Vault said:


> Vergil is coming for his sword.



Or alternatively, Vergil seals a piece of himself into his sword as an investment to his son if were following story. Here's to hoping we get a retcon instead.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2015)

Trick up and down was my bread and butter.  I was elusive as fuck while using Vergil or carry on teleporting just as I was about to be hit


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 23, 2015)

The official page confirms that Vergil's campaign takes place several years before the story of 4.

Guess we know who Berial was talking about after Nero kicks his ass.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Vault said:


> Trick up and down was my bread and butter.  I was elusive as fuck while using Vergil or carry on teleporting just as I was about to be hit



Taunting then doing Trick Up Jump Cancel shenanigans was the best


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 23, 2015)

Lady's HUD looks pretty sweet. And the muzzle effects on her guns are crazy. Fucking fireworks show.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 23, 2015)

khris said:


> Avoid DmC like boxed cancer. If you haven't before; play DMC1+3.



Why avoid a great game?


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 23, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Lady's HUD looks pretty sweet. And the muzzle effects on her guns are crazy. Fucking fireworks show.



Is that Vergil using Beowulf?  That shouldn't be possible.

Overall, the game looks fantastic. I need to play as Vergil asap.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The official page confirms that Vergil's campaign takes place several years before the story of 4.
> 
> Guess we know who Berial was talking about after Nero kicks his ass.



Still after 1 tho right? If so, then he's officially active into the main story.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 23, 2015)

Beowulf and Force Edge are phantom weapons, apparently. And I'm pretty sure his campaign happens post-DMC1 since he looks older.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

So an extra post-credit cutscene is still a possibility. 



>



Interesting how the gate/floor/fence is still damaged in the back considering it's pre-DMC4 story.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 24, 2015)

DeathScream said:


> akutabu posted the capcom unity post
> 
> is coming to master race as always, now it will be moddable or a piece of crap like DMC 3 port, which is impossible to mod and fix the fuck ups that crapcom did?



Fuck yeah, day 1 mother fucking buy. 

Why would it be a trash port? DMC4 ran perfect on PC. Absolutely 100% perfect.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 24, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Taunting then doing Trick Up Jump Cancel shenanigans was the best



Yeah, I wasn't even that good but I could basically avoid all attacks and strike when they attacked to start a combo on them.  

Vergil is the ultimate cockcombo blocker.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm looking at the 4SE screenshots and I can't help but notice these are all old locations. I hope that's just a marketing thing, and the game won't follow the DMC4 routine of reusing levels and bosses up to 3 times.


Gilgamesh said:


> Why avoid a great game?


Because it wasn't DMC5, and the writing was a slightly different kind of cringeworthy. Oh, and for some reason this was the first Devil May Cry game that had good controls and camera, so fuck it, right?

And yeah, the combat was a stepdown from the previous games. Only one small step, but still. But anyone who thinks that makes DmC a bad game should seek help. You guys know what's a bad game? Guise of the Wolf. 

Some people just can't help being butthurt. 

//HbS


----------



## The World (Mar 24, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The official page confirms that Vergil's campaign takes place several years before the story of 4.
> 
> Guess we know who Berial was talking about after Nero kicks his ass.



Praise Goditsuno 

the circle is complete


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> I'm looking at the 4SE screenshots and I can't help but notice these are all old locations. I hope that's just a marketing thing, and the game won't follow the DMC4 routine of reusing levels and bosses up to 3 times.//HbS



Unless the unreleased info reveals some changes to the level design, which is extremely unlikely, expect that. Expect that a lot. They chose to focus whatever resources they had for this SE to focus on new characters and mechanics but that's pretty much it.

Maybe they'll introduce a new boss but I'm not expecting nothing really beyond that.


----------



## Gino (Mar 24, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The official page confirms that Vergil's campaign takes place several years before the story of 4.
> 
> Guess we know who Berial was talking about after Nero kicks his ass.




I still think he's talking about sparda since you know he said the last time he was here was 2,000 years ago.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

Gino said:


> I still think he's talking about sparda since you know he said the last time he was here was 2,000 years ago.



Unless Vergil can time travel


----------



## Gino (Mar 24, 2015)

Doctor Vergil Dlc Costume Confirmed.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 24, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Unless the unreleased info reveals some changes to the level design, which is extremely unlikely, expect that. Expect that a lot. They chose to focus whatever resources they had for this SE to focus on new characters and mechanics but that's pretty much it.
> 
> Maybe they'll introduce a new boss but I'm not expecting nothing really beyond that.


That sucks. So you basicly get to play the same old shit with new characters. Sure, new characters are good. But that's more like a character DLC pack for a game you already have rather than a 30$-60$ full remastered release with new content. And that's quite lazy. Any information on how long the development was? 

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2015)

It's a special edition, a bonus version at best. Just like DMC3, and this is already including more extra original content than that version with more stuff to come. Have some realistic expectations.

Anyone who expected some grand redesign of the campaign was kidding himself. It's not happening.


----------



## Gino (Mar 24, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> That sucks. So you basicly get to play the same old shit with new characters. Sure, new characters are good. But that's more like a character DLC pack for a game you already have rather than a 30$-60$ full remastered release with new content. And that's quite lazy. Any information on how long the development was?
> 
> //HbS



Are you going to explain to me why you weren't in here complaining about DmC Definitive Edition being lazy when a good number of tweaks and changes came from already made PC Mods?


DMC4SE clearly has more original created content so I don't get your complaint.

_
//Gino_


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Gino said:


> Doctor Vergil Dlc Costume Confirmed.



"What shall we do, Doctor Vergil?"

_turns dramatically to the nurse_

"I NEED MORE POWER"

*CLEAR!*


----------



## Gino (Mar 24, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> "What shall we do, Doctor Vergil?"
> 
> _turns dramatically to the nurse_
> 
> ...



!!....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

I think the price would be justified if it's in the realms of 30-40 dollars. 50-60 would be a bit steep, but DMC4 itself was a really great game that would justify the double dip.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2015)

40 bucks in japan, no reason why it should be more in the west. Especially since we're digital only.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 24, 2015)

I can't wait to chop demons up with Vergil again, I wanna try Lady too! 

Trish will be last on my list. 

I never did master Dante in DMC4, always kept messing up the style switching. 

Maybe I should practice...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 24, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's a special edition, a bonus version at best. Just like DMC3, and this is already including more extra original content than that version with more stuff to come. Have some realistic expectations.
> 
> Anyone who expected some grand redesign of the campaign was kidding himself. It's not happening.


Oh, so they've always been lazy and overpriced with their special editions so it's okay every time. Gotcha.


Gino said:


> Are you going to explain to me why you weren't in here complaining about DmC Definitive Edition being lazy when a good number of tweaks and changes came from already made PC Mods?


Mainly because I didn't care about DmC enough to track mods and DE's progress?

But from what I know, DmCDE is a massive change from DmC compared to DMC4 to DMC4SE

//HbS


----------



## Gino (Mar 24, 2015)

_ Rigghhhhhhhhhtttttttttt_


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 24, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> But from what I know, DmCDE is a massive change from DmC compared to DMC4 to DMC4SE
> 
> //HbS



All that matters in DMC is game play. 
---------------------------------
60fps and 1080p resolution – Basic fucking improvement that deserves no mention, should have been done in the first place by the incompetent twits.

New Skins – Well shit, what a game changer.

Turbo Mode – Oh boy, they added an old mode that should have been there in the first place.

Hardcore Mode – Just fixing the shit gameplay mechanics basically. 

Manual target lock – Once again, just putting things back to how they should be.

Vergil Bloody Palace – Should have been done in the first place, but you can have this one.

Must Style Mode – A nice little challenge to be sure.

Gods Must Die Difficulty Mode – Not a new idea.

Rebalanced and retuned – Once again just fixing things that should have been this way in the first place.

New cutscene  - Hopefully with less edgy fuck you's and dick jokes. 
---------------------------------

So basically all they did was make the game so that it is more palatable for old fans, to be celebrated but not counted as a "massive change" in the sense of credit. 

The fucks fixed it to how it should have been, nothing more.  

DMC4 has less changes because it didn't make asinine changes to the gameplay like DmC did. 

Not to mention it has 5 characters with different fighting styles, that's 5 ways to get into combat, along with each of those characters weapons to use. 

There are you though, praising that disappointment DmC as usual despite the fact that even now they're adding in things from old games and removing retarded things such as enemies floating during devil trigger. 

You don't even have an argument anymore, the game is actually changing to be more like the original, proof that plenty of people agreed that DmC had some shit in their game play.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 24, 2015)

Well, NT was pretty much bullied into some of these changes. And most of them are good, true. Doesn't invalidate anything what I said earlier in any way, though. Tons of bad things changed into good shit vs 3 new characters. Well, shit, I feel so proven wrong right now.

I'm just saying DmC wasn't bad. You fuckers never played a bad game, appereantly 


Nep Nep said:


> 60fps and 1080p resolution – Basic fucking improvement that deserves no mention, should have been done in the first place by the incompetent twits.


Blame old consoles and 9-year old hardware. PC version had >1080 res and unlimited framerate from day 1.

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 24, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> Well, NT was pretty much bullied into some of these changes. And most of them are good, true. Doesn't invalidate anything what I said earlier in any way, though. Tons of bad things changed into good shit vs 3 new characters. Well, shit, I feel so proven wrong right now.
> 
> I'm just saying DmC wasn't bad. You fuckers never played a bad game, appereantly



This is a Devil May Cry thread, of course old fans are gonna consider it bad when things are done that are worse than the original series good games, same with DMC2 that one was crap.  

It's only good in a universe where no other DMC exists. 



Hunted by sister said:


> Blame old consoles and 9-year old hardware. PC version had >1080 res and unlimited framerate from day 1.
> 
> //HbS



I know that considering I played it on PC, as you know from our extensive argument ages ago in the previous thread. Still performance and game play should be above all else in such games.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 24, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> This is a Devil May Cry thread, of course old fans are gonna consider it bad when things are done that are worse than the original series good games, same with DMC2 that one was crap.
> 
> It's only good in a universe where no other DMC exists.


This doesn't work like that. There's a whole palette of colours between "bad" and "classic viewed with nostalgia glasses" good. 

PS: DMC2 was piece of shit compared to DmC. In *all* aspects. 
DMC1 was fun. DMC4 was great. I won't mention DMC3, because I can recognize what made the game great, but I also can see all the numerous flaws, and holy fuck the PC port was so bad and broken it was probably illegal to sell it in most European countries.


Nep Nep said:


> I know that considering I played it on PC, as you know from our extensive argument ages ago in the previous thread. Still performance and game play should be above all else in such games.


DmC had the best performance out of the three DMC games released on PC, that's an undeniable fact. Best controls and camera in the entire series, and these are pretty damn important too. 

Our arguments? Dude, I don't even remember YOU  yeah, it's a problem for me.

//HbS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

it takes an extra speshul dev to not stick to its shitty game design. just saiyan


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 24, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> This doesn't work like that. There's a whole palette of colours between "bad" and "classic viewed with nostalgia glasses" good.
> 
> PS: DMC2 was piece of shit compared to DmC. In *all* aspects.
> DMC1 was fun. DMC4 was great. I won't mention DMC3, because I can recognize what made the game great, but I also can see all the numerous flaws, and holy fuck the PC port was so bad and broken it was probably illegal to sell it in most European countries.
> ...



meanwhile Eidos got their shit done with LoK and Tomb Raider PC ports, while RE and DMC got the shittiest ones until DMC 4 and RE 5


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 24, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> This doesn't work like that. There's a whole palette of colours between "bad" and "classic viewed with nostalgia glasses" good.



It's a terrible DMC just like 2. It's just shitty in different ways, particularly it's shift from light hearted cheesy comedy to childish edgy comedy. You once said they both have cringe worthy dialogue but DmC is some Michael Bay movie tier shit, surprised they didn't shove a token black guy in there to spout out some racist shit too. 



Hunted by sister said:


> PS: DMC2 was piece of shit compared to DmC. In *all* aspects.
> DMC1 was fun. DMC4 was great. I won't mention DMC3, because I can recognize what made the game great, but I also can see all the numerous flaws, and holy fuck the PC port was so bad and broken it was probably illegal to sell it in most European countries.



You gave me a list of flaws, none of them particularly damning PC port is bad but that doesn't make the game bad... DMC 2 sucks because it's combat system was still unrefined and the story is lame as well as the setting. 

DmC has no excuse, it had a perfectly good combat system to use already and chose to fuck it up, not to mention the cringe worthy rendition of once dignified characters, Mundus and Vergil respectively. 

The first scene with Mundus is so disgusting, pathetic, childish, filthy, and horrid that Mundus loses all credibility as the devil, he's just a fat slob that bangs a crusty old whore for the camera. 

I remember when fucking Mundus inspired fear and he actually seemed like a superior being and a threat. 

Fucking killed his character right there with their ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass edgy writing. Fuck Ninja Theory for it btw. 



Hunted by sister said:


> DmC had the best performance out of the three DMC games released on PC, that's an undeniable fact.



Lol what? No. DMC4 runs perfect. I know because I own it and ran it at fucking max 1080p on my failing 570m at 60 fps at all times. DmC is not better then that, it is exactly the same. 

Your bias is apparent here, where two games perform the same and you choose to praise that shit still. 



Hunted by sister said:


> Best controls and camera in the entire series, and these are pretty damn important too.



Best controls? Not really. Using shoulder buttons as dodges was... unusual for the series and was not an improvement, style switching with the d-pad gave more options too then angel and devil which are just fancy names for heavy and light attacks. 

Best Camera? Debatable. DMC4 had already made it so enemies can't hit you off screen, don't really know what more you want. DmC is no different, enemies off screen won't hit you. 



Hunted by sister said:


> Our arguments? Dude, I don't even remember YOU  yeah, it's a problem for me.
> 
> //HbS



It's Kyokkai. Can't help you much if you can't remember, I do though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> Oh, so they've always been lazy and overpriced with their special editions so it's okay every time. Gotcha.



A budget title implementing extra content built on the original foundation of the game, flawed or not, isn't lazy. It's realistic. What's not realistic is people who thought this was going to be some retarded overhaul of the entire game.

Setting up yourself for disappointment and then claiming that they're lazy just because is actually the laziest fucking criticism you can come up with.



Hunted by sister said:


> Mainly because I didn't care about DmC enough to track mods and DE's progress?





Hunted by sister said:


> But from what I know, DmCDE is a massive change from DmC compared to DMC4 to DMC4SE



Not making a great case for your argument there. The original DmC was a game severely lacking in nearly all gameplay departments and the only reason why it would seem like a "massive" change to you (Which isn't) is because most of the shit they implemented was staple stuff from the classic series. They couldn't even pull off turbo mode in the original because it ran at 30 fps.

I've talked about this shit in greater detail with sesha a few pages back so this shit is exhausting to repeat but the only real content they've added in the DE was gameplay modifiers and toggling modes. The rest is glorified patching, composed of shit taken off from PC mods that implemented staple gameplay mechanics form the original series. You know, the shit that NT originally said wasn't important.

If you're so ready to bitch about the SE, bitch about the DE because they're incredibly similar despite doing different things. Budget titles with extra shit, whether that extra shit is fine-tuning of the gameplay mechanics or just more raw content. 

And I think the Definite Edition of DmC is actually pretty good. The timing is bullshit and it encourages shitty business practices but at least they managed to make a game that feels somewhat like a DMC while being its own thing. Unlike the original which is just inane mediocrity.

I'm just so fucking tired of this back and forth. It's been 2 years, the classic fans don't like DmC in general, accept that and move the fuck on.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh, and DMC2 is by far the worst game in the series.

It's a fucking abortion through and through and now that Trish is playable in DMC4, I can finally move on.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2015)

> playing as Vergil, Trish and Lady in glorious 1080p/60fps


oooh yeah


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh, and DMC2 is by far the worst game in the series.
> 
> It's a fucking abortion through and through and now that Trish is playable in DMC4, I can finally move on.



My DMC2 Trish disc was broken. Probably cuz it's a bootleg, but that's besides the point. I am looking forward to playing Trish for the first time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 24, 2015)

> You're fucking bias is apparent here, where two games perform the same and you choose to praise that shit still.


And DMC4 still looks better.


> But from what I know, *DmCDE is a massive change from DmC* c_ompared to DMC4 to DMC4SE_


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 24, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> And DMC4 still looks better.



Damn it, I just corrected it to change the You're to Your and remove the fucking.  

Starting off too strong and grammar error ftw.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2015)

khris said:


> My DMC2 Trish disc was broken. Probably cuz it's a bootleg, but that's besides the point. I am looking forward to playing Trish for the first time.



I only played her when I got the HD collection since I didn't even had the mental power to play through the Lucia campaign first time I beat Dante's.

As the years went buy, I found out that Trish was an unlockable and that she was actually pretty cool to play since she's a semi-clone of DMC1 Dante with a couple new moves. Getting to her took me around 6 excruciating hours but it was worth it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 24, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> Damn it, I just corrected it to change the You're to UR and remove the fucking.


UR *
Just had to correct you there.

*Spoiler*: __ 



it's a joke laugh, LAUGH DAMN IT


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 24, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> UR *
> Just had to correct you there.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I laughed at the spoiler tag stuff instead.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 24, 2015)

DMC vs DmC will never die it seems


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 24, 2015)

I actually now have a bad feeling about this. remember what they did for vergil in dmc3? yeah just 2 opening cutscenes, and you only play as  vergil through dante's levels, and he fought a red vergil.

what if this is all they did of vergils "story"? just that one opening cutscene and boom he goes through both dante and nero's levels.

realistically speaking the idea of a whole new vergil campaign sounds pretty expensive considering this is capcom we're talking about here.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm pretty sure we're gonna get some new tidbits here.

But when you put it like that, Capcom....


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 24, 2015)

oh well, at least vergil will be fun to play as.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> I actually now have a bad feeling about this. remember what they did for vergil in dmc3? yeah just 2 opening cutscenes, and you only play as  vergil through dante's levels, and he fought a red vergil.
> 
> what if this is all they did of vergils "story"? just that one opening cutscene and boom he goes through both dante and nero's levels.
> 
> realistically speaking the idea of a whole new vergil campaign sounds pretty expensive considering this is capcom we're talking about here.



I can see Vergil having more cutscenes than Trish and Lady, who'll only have openings and endings. Maybe even a sequel hook.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 24, 2015)

one can only hope. but really what matters is game play, thats the most important. *nod, nod*


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 25, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> Lol what? No. DMC4 runs perfect. I know because I own it and ran it at fucking max 1080p on my failing 570m at 60 fps at all times. DmC is not better then that, it is exactly the same.
> 
> Your bias is apparent here, where two games perform the same and you choose to praise that shit still.


DMC4 - 1080p, 60FPS lock
DmC - >1080p, unlimited framrate, many options

totall the same. 


Nep Nep said:


> Best controls? Not really. Using shoulder buttons as dodges was... unusual for the series and was not an improvement, style switching with the d-pad gave more options too then angel and devil which are just fancy names for heavy and light attacks.
> 
> Best Camera? Debatable. DMC4 had already made it so enemies can't hit you off screen, don't really know what more you want. DmC is no different, enemies off screen won't hit you.


That's a nerf to the enemies, I'm talking about a situation where you won't be staring at a wall for the entire fight or jump along the edges of the screen and not really see anything because of angles etc. "Your bias is apparent here"

And I'm not talking about control scheme either. You can rebind that shit. I'm talking about the fact that they're finally not clunky, and they're more responsive.


Deathbringerpt said:


> They couldn't even pull off turbo mode in the original because it ran at 30 fps.


Oh sorry. I remember you telling me I can't shit on DMC3 because I didn't play it on PS2, the better version. Why do you get to shit on DmC because you played it on an inferior platform, hypocrite? Enjoy 720p30 peasant, while I go to 1440p and 200+FPS. 


Deathbringerpt said:


> The timing is bullshit and it encourages shitty business practices


You don't know shit about shitty business practices, son. Look at EA's DLC or  Steam in general. Releasing a mistake and then fixing it all up is a a better business practice than hiding a small character pack under the guise of a "special edition" game rather than making a cheaper DLC. It's like... iPhone4 to iPhone4S.


Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm just so fucking tired of this back and forth. It's been 2 years, the classic fans don't like DmC in general, accept that and move the fuck on.


Sorry. Low tolerance levels for stupid bullshit. I agree, DmC could've been better, and I agree with many flaws you list. But the zealous hate for DmC I see sometimes is just fucking stupid. Some of you fuckers are edgier than the damn game, and you rip it for shit that's been in other DMC games as well. It's not a bad game, accept it. 

Oh, and sorry. Just because something should have been there from the start doesn't mean the change is smaller. It doesn't work like that. 

//HbS


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 25, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> what if this is all they did of vergils "story"? just that one opening cutscene and boom he goes through both dante and nero's levels.


well yeah

that's what I got from all the announcements

when did they even promise anything else ? 



frankly I thought this would only have 1080p/60 fps and thats it .. Vergil, Trish and Lady playable were a nice surprise for me


----------



## God (Mar 25, 2015)

DmCDE sales are already rekt 

//Cubey


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 25, 2015)

> Oh sorry. I remember you telling me I can't shit on DMC3 because I didn't play it on PS2, the better version. Why do you get to shit on DmC because you played it on an inferior platform, hypocrite? Enjoy 720p30 peasant, while I go to 1440p and 200+FPS.



That's nice. And which version do you think I played? 



> Releasing a mistake and then fixing it all up is a a better business practice than hiding a small character pack under the guise of a "special edition" game rather than making a cheaper DLC. It's like... iPhone4 to iPhone4S.



So charging to fix your mistakes for your 2 year old piss poor game is hunky dory a-okay after people kept telling you they should've been there from the get-go but charging original content for a fucking 7 year old game is somehow terrible.

Nice.

Why so bothered, Hunted? Because you're slowly becoming what you hate, apparently.



> Some of you fuckers are edgier than the damn game, and you rip it for shit that's been in other DMC games as well. It's not a bad game, accept it.



When I start shooting babies into little wet chunks, you can tell me that. I already know some of the versions are quite decent, you're not opening my eyes here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't follow Hbs' logic. DmC is shat on by DMC fans because it's not a good DMC game. Same way many shit on DMC2 for not being a good DMC game. 

Would releasing a fixed DMC2 change much(plot, level design, and character design stays the same tho)? It possibly would have, just like a decent number of DMC fans perceive DmCDE as a good package overall. But being a good package is still not good enough for many. Like me. 

Unlike DmC and DMC2. DMC1, DMC3, and DMC4 were good DMC games. And that's why people accept Special Editions of those games. 

And just for clarification here, how much would a hypothetical DMC4 DLC including the SE's features price would be? 20 dollars? It seems fair. Now add in the whole damn game for another 20, and you would get a good package of a great game. 

*Charging* for a *fix* is not a better business practice at all. Because they shouldn't have released something broken to begin with. And it was a broken *DMC* game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2015)

I want to import the Limited Edition cause I want a retail disc and that artbook. But I am afraid I'll get shafted DLC-wise 

Capcom has to find a way to annoy me.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 25, 2015)

DMC fans are full of hate. The only game in the franchise that didn't have a group of stupid people hating or straight up boycotting it was the very first  and I'm pretty sure that's not the case after 3 and 4 came out. 

DMC1 - old? Fuck this?
DMC2 - shit. FUCK THIS
DMC3 - fuck prequels. FUCK THIS
DMC4 - not PS exlusive, Nero ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? FUCK THIS
DMC5 - not DMC5 and a little different? FUCK THIS

 

DMC playerbase is anything but reasonable in their hostilities. For example, some people here laughed at me because I played DMC4 o the third difficulty setting, and not higher. The fact that higher difficulties are not available until after you finish the game was irrelevant  see what I mean? 


khris said:


> And just for clarification here, how much would a hypothetical DMC4 DLC including the SE's features price would be? 20 dollars? It seems fair. Now add in the whole damn game for another 20, and you would get a good package of a great game.


I dunno. Evolve sells 7 characters for 20€, and that's considered excessively expensive by some. But then again, DMC's require more time and effort, so I guess we should judge by fighting games character packs. Skullgirls sells their additional characters for 5€ each. So yeah, 15€ would be pretty fair. Sure, a "complete edition" would be great, but we all already have the game... 


Deathbringerpt said:


> So charging to fix your mistakes for your 2 year old piss poor game is hunky dory a-okay after people kept telling you they should've been there from the get-go but charging original content for a fucking 7 year old game is somehow terrible.


Oh no, they tried to shake things up instead doing a copycat release... fuck 'em. At least they had the guts to fix their shit and admit they were wrong. Meanwhile, PC DMC3SE still is criminally awful.


khris said:


> I don't follow Hbs' logic. DmC is shat on by DMC fans because it's not a good DMC game. Same way many shit on DMC2 for not being a good DMC game.


A lot of hate is remains from pre-release trailers, like the whole "Donte" "Vorgil" "emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" things. Those were changed in the final release... and most people didn't finish the story, or skipped all scenes. This could effectively be a prequel to DMC3, if we bent a couple of facts. Yes, I know, this is a reboot not prequel.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 25, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> DMC fans are full of hate.





Hunted by sister said:


> DMC playerbase is anything but reasonable in their hostilities.



Considering every single DMC related post that you make, you fit right in with us. Take a chair, share the vitriol.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 25, 2015)

//HbS


----------



## creative (Mar 25, 2015)

as long as I don't have to deal with vergil going through the dice rooms.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 25, 2015)

>Learns that Special Edition 4 is tainted with DmC
>Never gonna buy it
>Sad that can't play 4 now

fml


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm guessing Lady will have a reload mechanic considering her HUD. I'm hoping for some kind of measured, rhythmic firing rather than jamming the fire button.



khris said:


> I want to import the Limited Edition cause I want a retail disc and that artbook. But I am afraid I'll get shafted DLC-wise



Well, Capcom is usually import friendly. Their Japanese games usually have an English option and since 4 had it, I'm pretty sure the SE will also have it.

I'm also thinking of buying the limited edition. To sell it later. 

I'm interested in the interview it has though.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 25, 2015)

creative said:


> as long as I don't have to deal with vergil going through the dice rooms.



Don't worry, if Dante didn't do it, Vergil sure as hell won't.

EDIT:



Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm guessing Lady will have a reload mechanic considering her HUD. I'm hoping for some kind of measured, rhythmic firing rather than jamming the fire button.



You want something like Lady having a reload mechanic similar to Exceed system e.g. timing reloads to either get stronger/more bullets or things like that?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 25, 2015)

you can actually do this trick where you can make it land on the number you want. so dice aint that bad in my book.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 25, 2015)

Winny speaketh thus:

DmC was awful. Nobody really would've cared that Dante and Vergil were redesigned poorly, nor that Mundus was boring or that the game had no decent sense of humour, had the gameplay been exceptional. If they had taken the gameplay of DMC4, expanded it and improved it, everyone would've been happy. After all, as iconic as Dante is, we play Devil May Cry games for the combat system.

The problem, then, was that the gameplay pointedly sucked. Whoever suggested holding the trigger buttons to use other weapons is an idiot, colour coding enemies was a terrible idea and the way enemies telegraph their attacks so blatantly is almost insulting. As with all the other Ninja Theory games, the combat system just wasn't up to par - which is basically sacrilege for a franchise whose combat system is usually the best in the genre.

They did fix a lot of the problems the game had with the Definitive Edition but people are justified when they say those problems should never have existed in the first place. Kinda like my biggest issue being Ninja Theory's insistence on shitting on the original series, proving to me they had no respect for the franchise and that they wanted their reboot to have as little to do with it as possible, you could definitely argue most people's problems with DmC come from Ninja Theory's handling of the game.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 25, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> DMC4 - 1080p, 60FPS lock
> DmC - >1080p, unlimited framrate, many options
> 
> totall the same.



Lol, I love how you go many options. You can't even name the options. 

60fps lock... dear the games are made for 60 fps anything more is unnecessary. Nice to have.. but this isn't an FPS, I don't need 120 fps.



Hunted by sister said:


> That's a nerf to the enemies, I'm talking about a situation where you won't be staring at a wall for the entire fight or jump along the edges of the screen and not really see anything because of angles etc. "Your bias is apparent here"



Oh sorry, I didn't spend any time staring at a wall cause I'm not that fail. 

DMC4 had enough camera control to never have an issue with it.  

AND DmC HAS THE *SAME* THING. Enemies off screen do nothing... so if it's a nerf in DMC4 it's a "nerf" in DmC, quit being so biased.



Hunted by sister said:


> And I'm not talking about control scheme either. You can rebind that shit. I'm talking about the fact that they're finally not clunky, and they're more responsive.



That sounds like a personal issue, I never had any problems with anything "clunky" 



Hunted by sister said:


> Oh sorry. I remember you telling me I can't shit on DMC3 because I didn't play it on PS2, the better version. Why do you get to shit on DmC because you played it on an inferior platform, hypocrite? Enjoy 720p30 peasant, while I go to 1440p and 200+FPS.



LMFAO! Wow, look at this picture. 



Ohhhh mannnn, what's that on my desktop? I think it's fucking DmC.  

Don't make stupid assumptions, I'm a PC gamer mainly but DMC3 sucks on PC and it seems you were so butthurt about it that you developed some irrational hate for it. 

Get the fuck over it, DMC3 on PS2 is the only way to play it, if you didn't play it on there then stfu cause you don't have a proper view of it, it's poisoned by the shit port and I'm fucking sick of you trying to hold up that garbage DmC by comparing it to the worst version of DMC3 which is BS and you do it because you know DmC doesn't measure up shit to DMC3 without the port version comparison.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 25, 2015)

aaaaa said:


> >Learns that Special Edition 4 is tainted with DmC
> >Never gonna buy it
> >Sad that can't play 4 now
> 
> fml





The only thing from DmC so far is that Vergil's summoned swords can pull enemies toward him like Nero's arm does, which he needs since the game relies on DB so much. And I hope they put Gods Must Die and Must Style mode in. I've been wanting something like Must Style mode in DMC since DMC3.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 25, 2015)

C_Akutabi said:


> The only thing from DmC so far is that Vergil's summoned swords can pull enemies toward him like Nero's arm does


He has more stuff from that shit.
Unacceptable.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 25, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> Lol, I love how you go many options. You can't even name the options.
> 
> 60fps lock... dear the games are made for 60 fps anything more is unnecessary. Nice to have.. but this isn't an FPS, I don't need 120 fps.
> 
> ...



Dat background image though


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 25, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Dat background image though



One of my Skyrim characters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> DMC fans are full of hate. The only game in the franchise that didn't have a group of stupid people hating or straight up boycotting it was the very first  and I'm pretty sure that's not the case after 3 and 4 came out.
> 
> DMC1 - old? Fuck this?
> DMC2 - shit. FUCK THIS
> ...



That could be said about every fandom in gaming. If you think DMC fans are picky, petty and divided. Go read what Sonic fans have to say. Anyways, DmC had legit gripes concerning the meat of the franchise. So saying that the focus was about it "being a little different(which is arguable)" isn't very accurate on your part. 



> I dunno. Evolve sells 7 characters for 20€, and that's considered excessively expensive by some. But then again, DMC's require more time and effort, so I guess we should judge by fighting games character packs. Skullgirls sells their additional characters for 5€ each. So yeah, 15€ would be pretty fair. Sure, a "complete edition" would be great, but we all already have the game...



Evolve is a bad example since the whole DLC plan was shoddy to begin with. We're talking about a 7 year old game that probably had no plans for DLC at the time. I say probably, because I haven't checked. There's also the fact that PS3/360 DLC for a 7 year old game isn't a popular approach. I know PC is different but they're trying to push a package instead of selective DLC. Which admittedly would be great for the consumer. 

But truthfully speaking, it's much lighter on the heart than charging for a fix of a broken game in DMC standards that shouldn't have come out to begin with. If a person chooses not to buy SE they wouldn't miss a thing from DMC4. But if I had purchased DmC on the basis it was a DMC game I would have missed a lot and needed to pay extra for a fix. 




> A lot of hate is remains from pre-release trailers, like the whole "Donte" "Vorgil" "emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" things. Those were changed in the final release... and most people didn't finish the story, or skipped all scenes. This could effectively be a prequel to DMC3, if we bent a couple of facts. Yes, I know, this is a reboot not prequel.
> //HbS



NT kept giving "haters" ammo by insulting fan favorite characters and mechanics. The same mechanics that Capcom reinstated in the DE. DmC was obviously geared towards everyone except DMC fans, and NT was proud of that. So that "hate" was to be expected. 

And let's not act like DmC fans weren't shitting on past games as well. It goes both ways.



Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm guessing Lady will have a reload mechanic considering her HUD. I'm hoping for some kind of measured, rhythmic firing rather than jamming the fire button.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll have to create a new JP PSN account and buy JP PSN cards for the DLC tho. Which is a hassle. 

They just could have made the retail or limited edition available for everywhere.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 25, 2015)

khris said:


> That could be said about every fandom in gaming. If you think DMC fans are picky, petty and divided. Go read what Sonic fans have to say. Anyways, DmC had legit gripes concerning the meat of the franchise. So saying that the focus was about it "being a little different(which is arguable)" isn't very accurate on your part.


All true. Still, DMC fanbase has the most anger issues among all I've seen, and I've seen most.


Nep Nep said:


> Lol, I love how you go many options. You can't even name the options.
> 
> 60fps lock... dear the games are made for 60 fps anything more is unnecessary. Nice to have.. but this isn't an FPS, I don't need 120 fps.


.... it's the other way around, FPS are fine with 60 cap, spectacle fighters benefit from much higher FPS. 144FPS FTW. 


Nep Nep said:


> Oh sorry, I didn't spend any time staring at a wall cause I'm not that fail.


>implying you had any control
Biggest offenders - flying centipede fight and the sequence with small square rooms with 4 doors each. 


Nep Nep said:


> DMC4 had enough camera control to never have an issue with it.


Not quite, but it was helluva better than DMC3


Nep Nep said:


> AND DmC HAS THE *SAME* THING. Enemies off screen do nothing... so if it's a nerf in DMC4 it's a "nerf" in DmC, quit being so biased.


I never said it didn't. I know it does. It also does have much, much better camera controls 


Nep Nep said:


> That sounds like a personal issue, I never had any problems with anything "clunky"


It's how old games simply are. 





Nep Nep said:


> LMFAO! Wow, look at this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. lol
2. I wasn't talking to you. Deathbringer implied he playing it on a console by mentioning a 30FPS lock. 
3. I know DMC3 is a better game, I've mentioned it many times over. l2read

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 25, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> .... it's the other way around, FPS are fine with 60 cap, spectacle fighters benefit from much higher FPS. 144FPS FTW.



Better but hardly necessary. 



Hunted by sister said:


> >implying you had any control
> Biggest offenders - flying centipede fight and the sequence with small square rooms with 4 doors each.



I'm talking about 4 in this case.




Hunted by sister said:


> Not quite, but it was helluva better than DMC3



There wasn't any problem with it. 



Hunted by sister said:


> I never said it didn't. I know it does. It also does have much, much better camera controls



More control over the angle but even then... DMC4 still works perfectly fine. 



Hunted by sister said:


> It's how old games simply are.


 

No. Old games are not automatically clunky. Pls.  




Hunted by sister said:


> 3. I know DMC3 is a better game, I've mentioned it many times over. l2read
> 
> //HbS



When did this happen? When did hell freeze over? I remember you taking an utter shit on it in the last thread.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 25, 2015)

You can't say DMC fans weren't angry without a reason, Capcom just gave a big fuck you to fans of the old series, any complaints about the game and they just scape goated "ur mad bcuz his hair an't white".


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 25, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> You can't say DMC fans weren't angry without a reason, Capcom just gave a big fuck you to fans of the old series, any complaints about the game and they just scape goated "ur mad bcuz his hair an't white".



In the end credits that douchebag who stuck the middle finger and hopped on his skateboard made me want to go and fucking kick the entire team's asses. 

You know why he did that, one last fuck you to the people who played it. 

I won't be buying the DE bullshit that's for sure. Fuck 'em, fuck 'em and their 12 year old tier dialogue and personalities.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 26, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> In the end credits that douchebag who stuck the middle finger and hopped on his skateboard made me want to go and fucking kick the entire team's asses.
> 
> You know why he did that, one last fuck you to the people who played it.
> 
> I won't be buying the DE bullshit that's for sure. Fuck 'em, fuck 'em and their 12 year old tier dialogue and personalities.



yeah that was despicable move and he deserves no respect.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 26, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> Better but hardly necessary.


Thank you for agreeing with me, for once.


Nep Nep said:


> I'm talking about 4 in this case.


Well I was talking about 3. What the fuck are you bringing up 4 for? I said 4 was a big improvement (but still not as good as DmC)


Nep Nep said:


> There wasn't any problem with it.





Nep Nep said:


> No. Old games are not automatically clunky. Pls.


I guess that means DMC3 was simply worse than other games in that regard. 


Nep Nep said:


> When did this happen? When did hell freeze over? I remember you taking an utter shit on it in the last thread.


I criticized it extensively, yes, mainly for the awful controls, shit camera, horrible PC port and shitty writing, but yeah, I've placed both DMC3 and DMC4 above DmC. But you only pay selective attention, I guess.


Nep Nep said:


> and their 12 year old tier dialogue and personalities.


>implying previous DMC games had better dialogue  take off your nostalgia glasses. They cause permanent eye damage.

//HbS


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 26, 2015)

So this guy is a troll right?

I mean I'm seeing "DmC" put before "better" in a sentence. So automatically a troll.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 26, 2015)

DMC games' dialogues didn't try to be edgy and cool. They were purposely made cheesy and corny. Yes, the developers are aware its cheesy, ya think they didn't know the dialogues were corny as fuck? (hint, they did)

DmC dialogue wants to be like edgy and rebellious bullshit. Queue "Shakesperean" here.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 26, 2015)

It's obvious they were trying to copy Nero's character, but failed miserably because Nero was supposed to be "edgy" and angsty in contrast to sombre and more mature uncle Dante, as well as young Dante who was reckless in a completely different way. So there was a good basis for Nero's annoyingness.

With Donte, since they clearly haven't played a single DMC game, they just watched cutscenes from 4 on youtube, and since Tameem is a tasteless ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) he thought (imagine goofy accent) "Hey, this guy is kinda cool, all angsty and rebellious. Let's base our Donte on this. That way we can say our game has something from the original".
Hahaha. No.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 26, 2015)

I fucking hated Nero. I'd take DmC Dante over him every time.

KYYYRRRRIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

DMC3 Dante was basicly DmC Dante minus whores, alcohol and curses
DMC4 Dante was the best thing that came out of this entire series


Hyperion1O1 said:


> DMC games' dialogues didn't try to be edgy and cool. They were purposely made cheesy and corny. Yes, the developers are aware its cheesy, ya think they didn't know the dialogues were corny as fuck? (hint, they did)


Being bad on purpose is no excuse if it serves no role. So yeah, both bad, but different kind of bad.

PS: 3/4 of you guys here tryhard to be so "edgy and cool" so much that even DmC pales in comparison

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 26, 2015)

It was bad on purpose because DMC wanted to be cheesy.

Like one of those 80s or 90s children shows like Power Rangers (oh god, the memories make me laugh and cringe).

DmC just wanted to pander to the "cool" now and it failed miserably, that's why its ill received among the majority of players.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 26, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> Thank you for agreeing with me, for once.



When you're sensible I'll agree.



Hunted by sister said:


> Well I was talking about 3. What the fuck are you bringing up 4 for? I said 4 was a big improvement (but still not as good as DmC)



Not as good as DmC? LOL! DmC has nothing on 3 or 4. It's pitiful. The combat is shit. 

Instead of allowing variety and skill, it's split into heavy and light attacks and has enemies that force you to use one set of attacks. 

Please. Oh and you can spam the shuriken things and stun EVERYTHING indefinitely within a second.  

DmC is DMC for bitch ass casuals. It will never compare and that's why nobody agrees with you, you're wrong. 




Hunted by sister said:


> I guess that means DMC3 was simply worse than other games in that regard.



Or that you're plain awful at DMC3. Watch a video of a professional, they prove it's certainly not clunky. 




Hunted by sister said:


> I criticized it extensively, yes, mainly for the awful controls, shit camera, horrible PC port and shitty writing, but yeah, I've placed both DMC3 and DMC4 above DmC. But you only pay selective attention, I guess.



I remember all the shit you said, in the end it was mostly shit though. 

PC port doesn't mean the game is bad, it's just the fucking port, not the game. 

Shitty writing? Not compared to DmC, my dicks bigger bro! Pathetic. I'd rather Japan's take on cheesy 80's jokes, which btw can at least cause a chuckle to NT stupid fucking dick jokes and edgy cursing. 

If you really think DmC isn't worse in writing then you don't even have a lick of credibility or you're just that juvenile that hearing fuck you and dicks every 10 seconds is good dialogue to you. 




Hunted by sister said:


> >implying previous DMC games had better dialogue  take off your nostalgia glasses. They cause permanent eye damage.
> 
> //HbS



They fucking do, if you don't agree then you're saying you like fuck you and dick jokes better than lame 80's jokes. 

Edgy try hards are much more cringe worthy, the 80's jokes are harmless and were intentional at least. 

I don't know what the fuck NT was trying, I guess they were trying to appeal to prepubescent 12 year old bad asses.  

Nobody agrees with you cause you're straight up fucking wrong. Deal with it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 26, 2015)

Throwing my 2 cents in, I definitely agree that obviously intentional cheesy dialogue is better than tryhard "edgy" "modern" dialogue. DMC 3 and 4 Dante was what you get when japan creates a parody of 80s/90s stereotypical american action heroes, and he was glorious.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 26, 2015)

DMC 4 Dante was perfection. 

Just needed to be in more Bayonetta tier shenanigans


----------



## Imagine (Mar 26, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> DMC3 Dante was basicly DmC Dante minus whores, alcohol and curses


Nah 

DMC 3 Dante wasn't some wannabe serious anti hero that tried to go through some deep development that made him change his outlook on demons and such. He never tried to take anything seriously and was all about the awesome stuff. 

DMC3 Dante is that dude was would be the life of the party playing guitar and doing party favors. DmC Dante is that dude that would have broken a bottle over someone's head, yelled a profanity and would wonder why people want him to leave

No amount of whores, alcohol and curses would make them the same


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 26, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Nah
> 
> DMC 3 Dante wasn't some wannabe serious anti hero that tried to go through some deep development that made him change his outlook on demons and such. He never tried to take anything seriously and was all about the awesome stuff.
> 
> ...




Not to fucking mention the ending scene where he sheds a tear for Vergil is downplayed and has MUCH more fucking impact than anything in DmC. 

DmC is basic in script. 

DMC3 Dante.. it's MUCH more impactful when he gets serious and actually shows his emotions.


----------



## Gino (Mar 26, 2015)

Been playing DMC3 over again to keep my hype in check..........it's not working.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 26, 2015)

THE SKY. IT'S SO CLEAR. AND BLUE.

THE SKY IS FAIR. IT WILL ALWAYS BE ABOVE EVERYONE'S HEADS. NO DIFFERENCE.

JUST LIKE THE SKY, I FEEL LIKE MY HEART IS BECOMING CLEAR.




*Spoiler*: __ 



DMC1's dialogue is just as hilarious as the dialogue of the original Resident Evil. I never got why it doesn't get quoted all the time. The I WAS NEVER THE ONE TO QUENCH YOUR THIRST WITH SPRIIIIIIIIITE line was one of many.





*Spoiler*: __ 



The only hilarious line in DMC3 was when Dante was ready to kill Vergil. My Soul is telling me that it wants to STAWP YOO!!!





*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd rather have that shit over boring as fuck "wet chunks" and "bigger dicks" any day of the week





*Spoiler*: __ 



Mexican DmC still has the best dialogue of the series though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 26, 2015)

All playable characters are available in Bloody Palace. 4 new cutscenes in total. More stuff to announce.

So far I'm only pissed that I can't play the full campaign with Lady and Trish.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 26, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> All playable characters are available in Bloody Palace. 4 new cutscenes in total. More stuff to announce.
> 
> So far I'm only pissed that I can't play the full campaign with Lady and Trish.



Hm.. Trish has Dante's missions, interesting, isn't she supposed to be the easier character? It seems somewhat strange to toss her in with Dante's missions seeing as the enemy setup is more to his abilities.


----------



## creative (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm SO FUCKING MOTIVATED RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 27, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> Not as good as DmC? LOL! DmC has nothing on 3 or 4. It's pitiful. The combat is shit.


I was talking specificly about the camera. I've said many times that gameplay-wise DMC3 and DMC4 are better. You don't read what I type, do you? You just look at random keywords  or you see "DmC better" and you lose yourself in a blood rage


Nep Nep said:


> Or that you're plain awful at DMC3. Watch a video of a professional, they prove it's certainly not clunky.


I was waiting for that  obviously a person who's played the game for years would have skilled his way around the controls. Remember Starcraft? You could control only 8 (or 12?) units at a time, and the pathfinding and movement were abysmal (goddamn Dragoons), and yet pros made them dance. How? Practice. Didn't DMC3 have an 8-directional movement, for example? PC version had, even with a pad. 


Nep Nep said:


> PC port doesn't mean the game is bad, it's just the fucking port, not the game.


Hypocrisy is such a fun thing. 


Nep Nep said:


> Shitty writing? Not compared to DmC, my dicks bigger bro! Pathetic. I'd rather Japan's take on cheesy 80's jokes, which btw can at least cause a chuckle to NT stupid fucking dick jokes and edgy cursing.


Both were shitty, just different kinds of shitty. And who the fuck plays a DMC game for story and writing anyway?


Nep Nep said:


> you're just that juvenile that hearing fuck you and dicks every 10 seconds is good dialogue to you.


Continue ignoring my criticism of DmC. Please do.

This is pointless. When I criticize DMC3/4, you're all up in arms. When I praise them, it's ignored. When I defend DmC, you're all up in arms. When I criticize it, it's ignored. Whoopty-fuckin'-do. Great job on ignoring more than half of what I say just because I dared to like DmC more than DMC and DMC2 

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 27, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> I was talking specificly about the camera. I've said many times that gameplay-wise DMC3 and DMC4 are better. You don't read what I type, do you? You just look at random keywords  or you see "DmC better" and you lose yourself in a blood rage



Cause DmC isn't better. 



Hunted by sister said:


> I was waiting for that  obviously a person who's played the game for years would have skilled his way around the controls. Remember Starcraft? You could control only 8 (or 12?) units at a time, and the pathfinding and movement were abysmal (goddamn Dragoons), and yet pros made them dance. How? Practice. Didn't DMC3 have an 8-directional movement, for example? PC version had, even with a pad.



Not an accurate comparison at all. There was nothing complicated or clunky about DMC3/4 controls.  




Hunted by sister said:


> Both were shitty, just different kinds of shitty. And who the fuck plays a DMC game for story and writing anyway?



DMC made the dialogue like that purposefully, it's supposed to be ridiculous and over the top and cheesy. 

DmC was being tryhard and edgy the way a 12 year old does. 

If DMC3 was taking itself serious I'd agree its shitty BUT IT'S NOT. The dialogue is supposed to be the joke. 

DmC actually thought it was being cool and mature with their dick jokes. 



Hunted by sister said:


> Continue ignoring my criticism of DmC. Please do.



Alongside DMC3 and 4 it deserves no praise whatsoever. None. It is a bad Devil May Cry. 



Hunted by sister said:


> This is pointless. When I criticize DMC3/4, you're all up in arms.



Cause your criticisms are hardly ever legit. Only the camera in DMC3 is something I can give you quite frankly, clunky controls... hell no. Just plain fucking no.  



Hunted by sister said:


> When I praise them, it's ignored.



You want me to pat you on the back when you praise them? I'm arguing against your criticism of DMC3/4 not your praises. 



Hunted by sister said:


> When I defend DmC, you're all up in arms.



There's nothing to defend as a DMC game. It's combat is worse, its writing is worse, and while I can deal with Dante, Vergil and Mundus are an embarrassment of their former selves. Mundus was turned into a fat whining bitch and they made Vergil soft and weak. 



Hunted by sister said:


> When I criticize it, it's ignored. Whoopty-fuckin'-do. Great job on ignoring more than half of what I say just because I dared to like DmC more than DMC and DMC2
> 
> //HbS



DMC is almost a different game entirely to be honest, it's combat system and the approaches to it are totally different. It still has heavy RE influences.

DMC2 is a legitimate mess in every respect, most games are better than it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 27, 2015)

do people know that dmc2 was made by the same guy who made the masterpiece that is dmc3? the guy hit rock bottom then got right back up on the highest point he could and beyond. to me, i look at dmc2 as a prototype of the style system. dante looked cool design wise both normal and devil triggers. story, character and gameplay wise, eh. maybe i'm not as hard on it as everyone because i played the games in order 3-1-4-2. its part of the dmc history and i'd probably play 2 over DmC. but if they play their cards right they'll avoid 2's part in the series like the plague.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 27, 2015)

> do people know that dmc2 was made by the same guy who made the masterpiece that is dmc3?



Except that's wrong. Itsuno was called at the last minute of DMC2's development because Capcom realized how much of a piece of shit game it actually was. It's all on twitter. What little mechanics the game has like wall running, customizable Devil Trigger is all him but he is not responsible for the game itself. Shit, the game didn't had a director for most of the time, not even Kamiya knew that the game was being made. DMC2 was literally spewed out by nobodies as soon as the upper management suits realized the first game was a hit.


----------



## God (Mar 27, 2015)

I enjoyed DMC2. It was good imo. Better than DmC anyways (not that that means much)

//Cubey


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 27, 2015)

Eh, DmC was better than DMC2 imo.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 27, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Except that's wrong. Itsuno was called at the last minute of DMC2's development because Capcom realized how much of a piece of shit game it actually was. It's all on twitter. What little mechanics the game has like wall running, customizable Devil Trigger is all him but he is not responsible for the game itself. Shit, the game didn't had a director for most of the time, not even Kamiya knew that the game was being made. DMC2 was literally spewed out by nobodies as soon as the upper management suits realized the first game was a hit.



wow really? no wonder it felt hollow and dull some/most of the time =/ what a shame,


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 28, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> Cause DmC isn't better.


Opinions, opinions. Technologicly it's better 


Nep Nep said:


> Not an accurate comparison at all. There was nothing complicated or clunky about DMC3/4 controls.


Because an 8-directional movement (DMC3) isn't clunky. 


Nep Nep said:


> DMC made the dialogue like that purposefully, it's supposed to be ridiculous and over the top and cheesy.


So it's shit on purpose. But it's still shit.


Nep Nep said:


> If DMC3 was taking itself serious I'd agree its shitty BUT IT'S NOT. The dialogue is supposed to be the joke.


Or it's just bad. Tryhards at trying to be funny and cool. "JACKPOT"


Nep Nep said:


> DmC actually thought it was being cool and mature with their dick jokes.


You don't really think that, do you?


Nep Nep said:


> Cause your criticisms are hardly ever legit. Only the camera in DMC3 is something I can give you quite frankly, clunky controls... hell no. Just plain fucking no.


Camera, controls, shit writing, excessive backtracking, trash music, shit PC version, etc. 


Nep Nep said:


> You want me to pat you on the back when you praise them? I'm arguing against your criticism of DMC3/4 not your praises.


I want you to stop pinning words I've never said at me. Like DmC being better than DMC3&4, or that I constantly shit on DMC3... 


Nep Nep said:


> DMC is almost a different game entirely to be honest, it's combat system and the approaches to it are totally different. It still has heavy RE influences.
> 
> DMC2 is a legitimate mess in every respect, most games are better than it.


Excuses excuses excuses. Oh, and DMC gets a free pass for being "different" and DmC does not? Hypocrisy, hypocrisy everywhere.

//HbS


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 28, 2015)

God, what a tasteless ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), just wow.

//poopspersecond


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2015)

DMC makes fun of the kind of shit that's in DmC


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 28, 2015)

... and DMC4. Fucking Nero storyline. Dante's part was the best DMC part yet (except reusing of all assets, backtracking, weapon switching and a few small things), but Nero's... I'd rather take DmC's story. It was bad too, but not as annoying.

KYYYYYYYYRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE (3x)

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> ... and DMC4. Fucking Nero storyline. Dante's part was the best DMC part yet (except reusing of all assets, backtracking, weapon switching and a few small things), but Nero's... I'd rather take DmC's story. It was bad too, but not as annoying.
> 
> KYYYYYYYYRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE (3x)
> 
> //HbS


[YOUTUBE]Ro1PsaD3NwQ[/YOUTUBE]
Vs
[YOUTUBE]aTQFpwZwk-w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Imagine (Mar 28, 2015)

Forgot how cool Nero's rev up sword was


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Kyrie vs baby murder speech

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

> *Camera*, *controls*, shit writing, excessive backtracking, trash music, shit PC version, etc.



I smell a scrub

*clears throat* 

git gud


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Kyrie vs baby murder speech
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


[YOUTUBE]2S3WuzbftCE[/YOUTUBE]
HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM N,YES, YES, YES


----------



## God (Mar 28, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> DMC makes fun of the kind of shit that's in DmC





Unlosing Ranger said:


> [youtube]Ro1PsaD3NwQ[/youtube]
> Vs
> [youtube]aTQFpwZwk-w[/youtube]



I love you Unlosing Ranger 

Now I can make sure never to pay attention to anything Hunted by sister says ever again.



Imagine said:


> Forgot how cool Nero's rev up sword was



HOW THE FUCK CAN YOU FORGET THAT. RED QUEEN WAS THE FUCKING SHIT.

But seriously though, Dante and Nero's original DT's which we'll never see 

//Cubey


----------



## creative (Mar 28, 2015)

I actually really enjoyed Nero's gameplay segments more so than Dante most of the time. The revving mechanic is deep and feels really cathartic and satisfyingly as you burn fuckers. I especially love the the his devil buster going bionic arm on motherfuckers. I can understand however why a lot of the fandom looks down on Nero since a lot of his tech comes with much less risk and reward as Dante.

I believe that's why I left DMC:dmc feeling a whole lot less satisfied than dmc4 despite the criticism. Team ninja or ninja theory, whatever the developer name's is, aimed to change Dante and Vergil into something different from the previous dmc games and may have failed in that regard. 

The twins are certainly darker and establish different quirks in design and story but in gameplay both sparda bros are floaty, slow husks of their former universe. I think the developers of the edge version should have put more time into making Dante and Vergil different from their source material as opposed to having them cuss at each other and cracking baby jokes. Hopefully, the new edition sees to that.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm talking about story and you immediatly discuss gameplay mechanics  yeah, rev was pretty cool when you hit it constantly. 

@UR 
Don't make me a montage of all KYYYRRRIIEEEEEEEEEEE moments. I don't want to watch that shit again

//HbS


----------



## creative (Mar 28, 2015)

Sis, I was not referring to you specifically, but as long as you bring it up I think all the dmc games deserve ridicule as far as story is concerned.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah DMC 1-4's story is nothing special and is a mes. It was never the focus of the series in the first place. It's not trying to be Zelda or anything.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Put all the Kyrie moments in 1 video and we have the Mundus doggy style his botox bitch scene as a more-than-enough retort.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 28, 2015)

creative said:


> Sis, I was not referring to you specifically, but as long as you bring it up I think all the dmc games deserve ridicule as far as story is concerned.


Neither was I.

And yeah. The story was pretty meh. Writing was bad. 


Hyperion1O1 said:


> Put all the Kyrie moments in 1 video and we have the Mundus doggy style his botox bitch scene as a more-than-enough retort.


That at least was one short shitty scene. KYRIE, and Nero being... well... angst and edgy on the other hand...

//HbS


----------



## God (Mar 28, 2015)

DMC's story is still better than the edgy REBEL AGAINST THE SYSTEM AND MEDIA MAN npnsense in DmC.

Calling Nero angsty/edgy while defending DmC. Lol. Just lol.


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Yeah DMC 1-4's story is nothing special and is a mes. It was never the focus of the series in the first place. It's not trying to be Zelda or anything.



wat

i mean

wat


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 28, 2015)

#demons

Reviewing industry: DmC is taking bold new steps!

Tameem: Finally a game can compare itself to movies!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

I'd take a trope-y ass seinen-anime wannabe over a B rated black comedy wannabe.  

Also, none of the other DMC's ever sold itself for having an exceptional story unlike DmC did.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 28, 2015)

>Zelda
>story




Deathbringerpt said:


> #demons
> 
> Reviewing industry: DmC is taking bold new steps!
> 
> Tameem: Finally a game can compare itself to movies!


"The most talked about DMC ever!"

Gee whiz, gonna buy it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Zelda is pretty much a shonen manga. I like that split timeline plot. Fuck you.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 28, 2015)

Bleach has more plot than Zelda


----------



## God (Mar 28, 2015)

aaaaa said:


> Bleach has more plot than Zelda


This guy


----------



## Imagine (Mar 28, 2015)

aaaaa said:


> Bleach has more plot than Zelda


Dupe pls


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 28, 2015)

truth burns eyes?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 28, 2015)

Cubey said:


> Calling Nero angsty/edgy while defending DmC. Lol. Just lol.


Wait, I'm defending DmC's story? The more you know ♫


Deathbringerpt said:


> Tameem: Finally a game can compare itself to movies!


I really hope the whole trend of "push games toward being movies" would just fuck itself and fuck off. It's a) insulting b) damaging to games industry.


khris said:


> Also, none of the other DMC's ever sold itself for having an exceptional story unlike DmC did.


"The game had horrible marketing strategy, so it must be bad!"
Ehhh... and this stupid logic is why rough gems like Max Payne 3 (seriously, it's 100 times better than the shit ads made it out to be) go to hell. 

//HbS


----------



## Imagine (Mar 28, 2015)

aaaaa said:


> truth burns eyes?


Whatever you say, asdfa


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 28, 2015)

Capcom podcast shared a couple more details. Nero and Dante/Vergil/Lady and Trish are available from the start, Vergil is unlockable and his concentration mechanic builds up to a super move that we see in the trailer where he slices the fuck out of Bael, one of his boss moves in 3. Plus Trish has some moves inspired from MvC3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> "The game had horrible marketing strategy, so it must be bad!"
> Ehhh... and this stupid logic is why rough gems like Max Payne 3 (seriously, it's 100 times better than the shit ads made it out to be) go to hell.
> 
> //HbS



But the story *IS* bad  

I thought we were talking story here Hbs :ho


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 28, 2015)

Trish, mai waifu.



Imagine said:


> Whatever you say, asdfa


Okay sweetie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

aaaaa said:


> Bleach has more plot than Zelda


----------



## God (Mar 28, 2015)

HBS... why are you insulting DMC's "angst" or rather Nero's? Clearly, you're trying to assert that it makes up for DmC's edginess, no?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Capcom podcast shared a couple more details. Nero and Dante/Vergil/Lady and Trish are available from the start, Vergil is unlockable and his concentration mechanic builds up to a super move that we see in the trailer where he slices the fuck out of Bael, one of his boss moves in 3. Plus Trish has some moves inspired from MvC3.



I never played Trish's campaign. Is it the tricks?  


That would result in some crazy air game.


----------



## God (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 28, 2015)

khris said:


> I never played Trish's campaign. Is it the tricks?
> 
> 
> That would result in some crazy air game.



You mean her traps? He hinted at those, yeah.

Nero isn't getting more moves, he wouldn't talk about Dante. Everyone's getting new skins, though.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 28, 2015)

khris said:


> But the story *IS* bad
> 
> I thought we were talking story here Hbs :ho


Oh yeah, the story is bad. Though I liked the part with that detacheable eye demon. 

Some people unfortunetly use that logic towards the whole game. Some dumbass called the game "Shakespearian", and that wsa the no.1 argument against DmC for the longest time. Implying anyone gives a shit about story in a DMC game.


Cubey said:


> HBS... why are you insulting DMC's "angst" or rather Nero's? Clearly, you're trying to assert that it makes up for DmC's edginess, no?


Nope, I don't.

//HbS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> Oh yeah, the story is bad. Though I liked the part with that detacheable eye demon.
> 
> Some people unfortunetly use that logic towards the whole game. Some dumbass called the game "Shakespearian", and that wsa the no.1 argument against DmC for the longest time. Implying anyone gives a shit about story in a DMC game.
> 
> //HbS



If by "some people" you mean the director of the game then sure. Wasn't it Tameem that said that Capcom approached NT for their storytelling techniques? 



> I think one of the key factors that attracted Capcom to us was our experience in telling stories through games. They told us that they wanted to give Devil May Cry a refresh, a new lease of life and part of that was to give the series a more contemporary feel.
> 
> As a studio we have a real focus on narrative and a belief that you can create evermore immersive game experiences by pushing storytelling techniques. I also think our distinct art style was one of our attributes that Capcom could see fitting within the Devil May Cry franchise.



Obviously the story is a big focus of the game. NT gave a shit about their story and tried to push it as an important element of the game. Considering how bad the story is, that already damages the whole package. 

Hell, reviewers still praise the storytelling in their DmCDE reviews


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 28, 2015)

Praise... for what, exactly?

//HbS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

> Oddly, it's the story that's surpassed expectations here (excluding the still dire effort in the included Vergil's Downfall DLC)--not because it was ever bad, but it was always overshadowed by the stellar combat. Playing through it again, though, it's amazing to see just how ambitious and, at times, rather clever, it is. Let's not forget that, as a series, Devil May Cry didn't exactly set the world on fire with its schlocky tales of adolescent fantasy. But with DmC, Ninja Theory crafted a story with depth, (mostly) believable characters, and an ambitious assault on commercialism and modern media. The game's savage satirization of organisations like Fox News with the demonic Bob Barbas' Raptor News Network and Coca-Cola with the bile-infested and thoroughly deadly soft drink Virility is a great touch.
> 
> Small plot holes and a few heavy-handed moments of satire aside, DmC's story does a great job of crafting a foreboding atmosphere to back up its balls-to-the-wall action, especially when coupled with the excellent voice acting and effortless dialogue. The demon king Mundus and his mistress Lilith are particular highlights, their ruthless, profanity-filled crusade to enslave humankind being a hackneyed, yet effective way of adding a compelling goal to your hack 'n' slash antics.



From Gamespot's review.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 28, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> Opinions, opinions. Technologicly it's better



Yeah and Avatar was technologically pretty, it was still a shit Pocahontas rip off with blue cats. 



Hunted by sister said:


> Because an 8-directional movement (DMC3) isn't clunky.



I seriously don't even know what you're on about, I never felt any such thing and after playing plenty of other PS2 games I noticed nothing like that in DMC3. The port I barely played cause it was a disappointment.




Hunted by sister said:


> So it's shit on purpose. But it's still shit.



Not really, the purpose of it is to be a joke. If you're too dim to understand the purpose of it that's a personal problem.  

It's the same thing as when writers make shows like family guy where the point is non-sensical bs. 

People with sticks in their ass don't like it but that doesn't mean its bad, it has its purpose and it's supposed to be ridiculous. 



Hunted by sister said:


> Or it's just bad. Tryhards at trying to be funny and cool. "JACKPOT"



Christ your slow. That's the fucking point. It's SUPPOSED to be so ridiculous that you crack up. 

The fuck is with you that you're so crotchety you can't enjoy a bit of ridiculousness? 



Hunted by sister said:


> You don't really think that, do you?



Are you kidding me? You don't write something that terrible without being serious. 

There's something humorous about nonsensical dialogue like "Jackpot" 

There's *NO* value or point to putting dick jokes or fuck you's in your dialogue, unless you're 12 and think it's cool. 





Hunted by sister said:


> Camera, controls, shit writing, excessive backtracking, trash music, shit PC version, etc.



>Shit writing Nope. Already explained.  

>Excessive backtracking. Um okay? It's a fucking spectacle fighter, who cares? It's not a fucking RPG, it's not about exploration and PURDY levels, it's about fucking kicking enemies asses.  

>Trash music. Man that sounds subjective as fuck so I don't know what it's doing here. Can't really be used as a point. 

>Shit PC version. Um okay? And? That really doesn't bring the game down, it only brings the port down. 




Hunted by sister said:


> I want you to stop pinning words I've never said at me. Like DmC being better than DMC3&4, or that I constantly shit on DMC3...



I'm not pinning anything on you. 




Hunted by sister said:


> Excuses excuses excuses. Oh, and DMC gets a free pass for being "different" and DmC does not? Hypocrisy, hypocrisy everywhere.
> 
> //HbS



Don't be daft. DMC was the first fucking game, made years ago based on nothing but Resident Evil. 

DmC was based on DMC and had several perfect systems to base it on and STILL fucked everything up. 

That's why DmC is worse, I'm gonna give the fucking experimental game made in 2001 a bit of a break considering its circumstances in comparison to DmC.


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

Hbs forever the contrarian on good taste


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 28, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> That at least was one short shitty scene. KYRIE, and Nero being... well... angst and edgy on the other hand...
> 
> //HbS



I'll take the young kids thirst over that filthy scene where they ruin Mundus as a villain. 

Like seriously I think my heart fucking shattered in bits when I saw the pitiful position they put the MOTHER FUCKING devil in. 

At least DMC4 makes a new character, it doesn't fuck up and destroy old characters. 



> Oddly, it's the story that's surpassed expectations here (excluding the still dire effort in the included Vergil's Downfall DLC)--not because it was ever bad, but it was always overshadowed by the stellar combat. Playing through it again, though, it's amazing to see just how ambitious and, at times, rather clever, it is. Let's not forget that, as a series, Devil May Cry didn't exactly set the world on fire with its schlocky tales of adolescent fantasy. But with DmC, Ninja Theory crafted a story with depth, (mostly) believable characters, and an ambitious assault on commercialism and modern media. The game's savage satirization of organisations like Fox News with the demonic Bob Barbas' Raptor News Network and Coca-Cola with the bile-infested and thoroughly deadly soft drink Virility is a great touch.
> 
> Small plot holes and a few heavy-handed moments of satire aside, DmC's story does a great job of crafting a foreboding atmosphere to back up its balls-to-the-wall action, especially when coupled with the excellent voice acting and effortless dialogue. The demon king Mundus and his mistress Lilith are particular highlights, their ruthless, profanity-filled crusade to enslave humankind being a hackneyed, yet effective way of adding a compelling goal to your hack 'n' slash antics.



Lol... this is why nobody can read reviews on these shit sites anymore.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 28, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> Yeah and Avatar was technologically pretty, it was still a shit Pocahontas rip off with blue cats.


Please don't *ever* compare an interactive game to non-interactive medium... it's stupid and insulting...


Nep Nep said:


> I seriously don't even know what you're on about, I never felt any such thing and after playing plenty of other PS2 games I noticed nothing like that in DMC3. The port I barely played cause it was a disappointment.[/qoute]
> I guess some people are more perceptive than others.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 28, 2015)

khris said:


> From Gamespot's review.


That whole fiasco with paid reviews


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

I honestly don't know what you're arguing about Hbs 

just looks like you're arguing for argument's sake


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 28, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> Please don't *ever* compare an interactive game to non-interactive medium... it's stupid and insulting...



Don't be ridiculous... if you're gonna talk about technological shit, you can talk about CG movies too. They're both shiny but they're both shit in their respective mediums. 



Hunted by sister said:


> I guess some people are more perceptive than others.



OR OR OR, Some people like to talk bullshit. You know. Equally likely.



Hunted by sister said:


> You may like it, I liked some of it too, but it was bad. It was legendarily bad. What part of "being bad on purpose is still being bad" don't you understand? Regardless of intention, *DMC writing looks like it was written by a 12-year old who desperately tried to be funny and cool.*



No, because it's supposed to be ridiculous, its not bad because you KNOW they didn't write it to be funny and cool. 



Hunted by sister said:


> You don't seem to understand that DmC was not a continuation of DMC games, it was a reboot, a different angle. It was, in a way, also an experimental game.



It was trying to make changes to an established series by basing its game around its universe and ideas, so it doesn't matter if its a reboot, it's still gonna take shit for being a shit DmC when it could have just improved on whats there instead of giving it to a clearly inferior developer to fuck it up.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 28, 2015)

The World said:


> I honestly don't know what you're arguing about Hbs
> 
> just looks like you're arguing for argument's sake


It's just that people make DmC out to be the worst shit ever released, while in fact it's pretty good. Not as good as DMC3 and DMC4, especially when viewed with purist's nostalgia glasses, but it was more than competent. Yeah, it was somewhat easier, yeah, some combos were simplefied one button down, yeah, some weapons weren't OK, and I won't even touch the writing, but at the same time it did some things right.

Most people here just harp on that game because it's the cool thing to do, while in reality, they're not half as good a DMC player to feel the difference.


Nep Nep said:


> Don't be ridiculous... if you're gonna talk about technological shit, you can talk about CG movies too. They're both shiny but they're both shit in their respective mediums.


There's more to technology than visuals...


Nep Nep said:


> OR OR OR, Some people like to talk bullshit. You know. Equally likely.


Meh


Nep Nep said:


> No, because it's supposed to be ridiculous, its not bad because you KNOW they didn't write it to be funny and cool.


I'm only saying it looks like that. The fact that it's on purpose doesn't really matter here. Shoot someone on purpose, shoot someone by incompetence, whatever, the poor sob is dead anyway.


Nep Nep said:


> It was trying to make changes to an established series by basing its game around its universe and ideas, so it doesn't matter if its a reboot, it's still gonna take shit for being a shit DmC when it could have just improved on whats there instead of giving it to a clearly inferior developer to fuck it up.


"It tried to reboot stuff so it doesn't matter it's a reboot".
Golden logic.

//HbS


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 28, 2015)

> It's just that people make DmC out to be the worst shit ever released, while in fact it's pretty good.




I could give it to you if you just said "while in fact it's not that bad". Still not true, but it's at least an argument material.
But "pretty good"   Just stahp, stahp it.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 28, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> It's just that people make DmC out to be the worst shit ever released, while in fact it's pretty good. Not as good as DMC3 and DMC4, especially when viewed with purist's nostalgia glasses, but it was more than competent. Yeah, it was somewhat easier, yeah, some combos were simplefied one button down, yeah, some weapons weren't OK, and I won't even touch the writing, but at the same time it did some things right.



It's demonized because it's an insult to its source material and even the devs go out of the their way to be rude to the fan base. I wouldn't have bought it at all if I didn't want to give it a fair try to form a fair opinion on it.  

It's not about nostalgia, it's that it's objectively worse then what it tried to copy. 

It would have been better if the fucks just made DMC5 and just worked on what they were bad at, remove backtracking for instance.



Hunted by sister said:


> Most people here just harp on that game because it's the cool thing to do, while in reality, they're not half as good a DMC player to feel the difference.



I'm not a pro who can air juggle a bitch in DMC4 indefinitely but I was good enough to beat DMD in 3 and 4.  

I don't harp on it cause it's cool, I harp on it cause I tried it and find it inferior in many areas. Even more so with the devs haughty attitude. 




Hunted by sister said:


> There's more to technology than visuals...



The point being that all that matters is the game play in DMC. 



Hunted by sister said:


> I'm only saying it looks like that. The fact that it's on purpose doesn't really matter here. Shoot someone on purpose, shoot someone by incompetence, whatever, the poor sob is dead anyway.



Nobody thinks that it's done on purpose, why would you? The cheesy 80's type dialogue has been a point of humor for as long as I can remember, not just in DMC either. 

Curse laden protagonists and sex scenes on the other hand... It's not humorous, are they trying to mock something? 



Hunted by sister said:


> "It tried to reboot stuff so it doesn't matter it's a reboot".
> Golden logic.
> 
> //HbS



It doesn't matter because unlike DMC it's based on DMC. Reboot or not it tried to copy something already good and failed. 

DMC at least differentiated itself from Resident Evil and that's the reason why DMC continued.


----------



## havenofearhereisknowledge (Mar 28, 2015)

I honestly got bored after Donte goes back to his house

I quit playing the game and I got it for free on PlayStation Plus

just deleted it to make space

I really wanted to play through to the end but the game was boring me


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2015)

Cubey said:


> DMC's story is still better than the edgy REBEL AGAINST THE SYSTEM AND MEDIA MAN npnsense in DmC.
> 
> Calling Nero angsty/edgy while defending DmC. Lol. Just lol.



Nero's a gentleman in comparison.


khris said:


> From Gamespot's review.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 28, 2015)

Listened to the podcast again, Nero is going to be a boss in the SE. Get ready to get your ass devil busted.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 28, 2015)

nice NP

keep banning people....

while hbs keeps shitposting about games


----------



## Gunners (Mar 28, 2015)

Is tyhat hunted by sisters still being a bitch made pussy boi? Is he still being the sort of clown that can't distinguish between satire and a failed attempt at pandering to the.... edgier members of societty.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 28, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Listened to the podcast again, Nero is going to be a boss in the SE. Get ready to get your ass devil busted.



For real? Aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesome! 

Gonna beat the shit outta him with Vergil. 

Nothing personal Nero.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't get why everyone's shitting on DmC when it has a mechanically sound and creative combat system.  The game certainly is not the DMC we grew up with, nor should it be expected to be.  It was good for what it was, not that I condone it replacing the original series, nor do I think the series needs that.  The series needs roots, it needs things to be explained.  Not to scrap the mythos altogether and start over.  All in all though, I feel sorry for Ninja Theory that they got so much flack for it when Capcom was ordering them to make the game as different as possible (character-design and story wise) from the original series.  A company that finally got a decent budget for a big title and they weren't even allowed to make their own IP (Even though gaming needs more original IPs).  Instead they were asked to reboot one that was sure to result in backlash.

Also, they're not making a DmC2 because the fans voted with their wallets (myself included) when it mattered.  _So give it a rest_.  DMC5 is probably a long way down the line, but I have faith that it will emerge, especially given the upcoming release of the SE for DMC4.

Trashing DmC actually does nothing at this point.  Especially since the Definitive Edition fine tuned or got rid of every complaint fans had about the combat.


----------



## God (Mar 28, 2015)

And honestly, if we're calling Nero an edgelord, then a lot of Final Fantasy characters are too. But none of them could ever be placed in the same universe as Donte, he is a complete abomination.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 28, 2015)

Cubey said:


> And honestly, if we're calling Nero an edgelord, then a lot of Final Fantasy characters are too. But none of them could ever be placed in the same universe as Donte, he is a complete abomination.





Still better than fuck you.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 28, 2015)

All I wonder about Nero is how can anyone hate a character voiced by Johnny Yong Bosch?

The funny thing about Donte is that he is caught between being the character NT originally designed and being "fanservice" homage to classic Dante, but he just comes off as an ass as a result of this chimerism.  I actually wonder what the game would have been like if no one said anything and just let NT make the game they originally wanted to go with.  Not to mention that some scraps of the old game (like the asylum scenes) are left in the retail version but never explained.


----------



## Gino (Mar 28, 2015)

This shit will continue to go in circles.

Old school DMC fans don't talk about DmC.

New DmC fans shit talk the old games and fans while at the same time praising DmC to  the moon to get an reaction.

Old school/Neutral fans take the bait and then shit on the new DmC game with factual claims.

Someone then comes in and whines about how they don't get the hate and how we should leave DmC Devil may cry alone.


...........what?


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 28, 2015)

Indeed... I only talk about DmC if someone brings it up or I'm asked. 

It was by no means an abomination of games but it WAS an abomination in DMC and I'd rather forget. 

Everytime it's mentioned though, all I see is this.  

Don't fucking open it DMC fans, don't look at it DON'T LOOK AT IT. 



Stop making me remember damn it.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 28, 2015)

Gino said:


> Someone then comes in and whines about how they don't get the hate and how we should leave DmC Devil may cry alone.
> 
> 
> ...........what?



True Neutral.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 28, 2015)

Also, I understand the backlash.  I was part of it for a while.  As I said, I never bought the game when it was released.  Someone screws with something someone else is invested in, of course there will be hate.  My only point is that no one really should worry about DmC or how bad they might think it is anymore because the project is 6 feet under now.

Edit: Also that line was removed from the Definitive Edition.  Woo!


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 28, 2015)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Also, I understand the backlash.  I was part of it for a while.  As I said, I never bought the game when it was released.  Someone screws with something someone else is invested in, of course there will be hate.  My only point is that no one really should worry about DmC or how bad they might think it is anymore because the project is 6 feet under now.
> 
> Edit: Also that line was removed from the Definitive Edition.  Woo!



That vile piece of dialogue I posted was remove? Holy fuck.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 28, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> That vile piece of dialogue I posted was remove? Holy fuck.



Yep, all she says is, "The world is at last your bitch."  The rest is removed.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 28, 2015)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Yep, all she says is, "The world is at last your bitch."  The rest is removed.



Well, that's 75% less terrible.


----------



## God (Mar 28, 2015)

Still terrible writing.

Also no one itt bitches about DmC until someone comes in all "DmC shits all over DMC lololol"


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 29, 2015)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I don't get why everyone's shitting on DmC when it has a mechanically sound and creative combat system.


Except it doesn't.
Even if we're gonna be 100% serious and leave all other aspects out, mechanically DmC is nothing but a generic, uninspired DMC rip-off for casuls.
The worst thing ever? Hardly.
Good? Definitely not.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 29, 2015)

Except it does. It's different, a bit too easy, but other than that, it's fine. 

//HbS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2015)

CosmicCastaway said:


> All I wonder about Nero is how can anyone hate a character voiced by Johnny Yong Bosch?
> 
> The funny thing about Donte is that he is caught between being the character NT originally designed and being "fanservice" homage to classic Dante, but he just comes off as an ass as a result of this chimerism.  I actually wonder what the game would have been like if no one said anything and just let NT make the game they originally wanted to go with.  Not to mention that some scraps of the old game (like the asylum scenes) are left in the retail version but never explained.



That's actually the soundest point someone can make while being apologetic towards NT. Capcom shoulda either went with what NT wanted to do or scrap it entirely. It was gonna flop either way. But maybe we could have something that wasn't entirely going through an identity crises. In gameplay, character personality, and story. 

I've always said this and I'll say it again. DmC on its own is an average hack n slash. But as a DMC game it sucks total balls. 

Capcom should have made a new IP and gave it to NT. Call it a DMC spiritual successor if you want to run with DMC4's success.  



Deathbringerpt said:


> Listened to the podcast again, Nero is going to be a boss in the SE. Get ready to get your ass devil busted.



Gonna make dat betch devil shout Kyrie over and over agen


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Vergil will give his son a much needed spanking to cool him off


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2015)

I'd much rather see an interaction between Virgil and Trish than with Nero.


----------



## God (Mar 29, 2015)

khris said:


> Gonna make dat betch devil shout Kyrie over and over agen





I read it and it sounded like you were gonna roleplay as Kyrie while Nero -

Never mind.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 29, 2015)

khris said:


> I'd much rather see an interaction between Virgil and Trish than with Nero.


"M-m-mommy ?"


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 29, 2015)

Weiss said:


> "M-m-mommy ?"



He'd probably think it's some sick joke and proceed to try and slash her to bits.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 29, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Listened to the podcast again, Nero is going to be a boss in the SE. Get ready to get your ass devil busted.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t0uCWjQ6Og[/youtube]
Replace "Shaun" with "Kyrie".

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 29, 2015)

No one gives a shit about Nero's love story and no one likes it. Stop sounding like a broken record, dude. No one cares.


----------



## Gino (Mar 29, 2015)

The thing is even as a incomplete game with an incomplete story it's still better than DmC devil may cry's story............and twilight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2015)

Weiss said:


> "M-m-mommy ?"



It's a well known fact that the brothers of Sparta have severe mommy issues. Let's not try to hide the fact that Dante is probably smashing Trish while off-duty.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 29, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> No one gives a shit about Nero's love story and no one likes it. Stop sounding like a broken record, dude. No one cares.


Unhealthy levels of irony and hypocrisy in one short quote  nice

"No one gives a shit about DmC's love story and no one likes it. Stop sounding like a broken record, dude. No one cares."

And haha, Gino made me remember something. After all, DMC4 was always only half-finished. So SE is a re-release of a game that was unfinished in the first place, and... it's still unfinished. Wow.

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2015)

kek the only complaint he can bring up is kyrie


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 29, 2015)

Why is DMC4 is sharing one thread with... this, anyway?


----------



## Gino (Mar 29, 2015)

Who knows man.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 29, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> kek the only complaint he can bring up is kyrie


And the camera. And the fact that bosses and areas are almost all reused at least twice. Aaaaaand I've got nothing else. Since DMC4 is my favourite DMC. Sooo.... what's your point?

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 29, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> "No one gives a shit about DmC's love story and no one likes it.



Learn the meaning of irony and hypocrisy. DmCfags defend the fuck out of its story to the fucking death, you still haven't stopped. Not even Nerofags defend his bullshit final Fantasy character. He's literally the most disliked main protagonists of the classic series. Stop assuming every classic fan thinks everything about it is is flawless.

We can like something without liking everything about it. As far as Nero is concerned, I like to play with him, that's it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 29, 2015)

1. "Learn the meaning of irony and hypocrisy." - right back at you.
2. Defending DmC story... how the fuck can I stop something I haven't started? Dude. I've always said it was shit. You illiterate, mate?

//HbS


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

khris said:


> I'd much rather see an interaction between Virgil and Trish than with Nero.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DR57SyGW55U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DR57SyGW55U[/YOUTUBE]



Vergil handled that like a boss 

Trish's quotes pretty much confirms my DantexTrish theory


----------



## God (Mar 29, 2015)

Video confirms not a single DmC character can hold a candle to Vergil.

And this is still >>>>>

[YOUTUBE]8PLpKRTr6lk[/YOUTUBE]

Watching the DmC cutscenes now and it really was a 2DEEP4ME 2EDGY4ME ILLUMINATI CONFIRMED tryhard attempt at a story. Sigh.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 29, 2015)

khris said:


> Vergil handled that like a boss
> 
> Trish's quotes pretty much confirms my DantexTrish theory



Trish is a clone of her mum, man. Dante's flirty with the ladies and Trish is the only exception. They're more like bros than anything else, although he be mad pussywhipped by her. Lady as well.

If anything, there was a little thing going on between Lady and Dante in 3, although she turned her cheek away from what was Dante's attempt to suck face.


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Dante friendzoned since 2003 

and yeah I like Vergil's utter repulsion of Trish


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 30, 2015)

Virgil bends the other way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Trish is a clone of her mum, man. Dante's flirty with the ladies and Trish is the only exception. They're more like bros than anything else, although he be mad pussywhipped by her. Lady as well.
> 
> If anything, there was a little thing going on between Lady and Dante in 3, although she turned her cheek away from what was Dante's attempt to suck face.



Yup. Mommy issues. 

Lady was cold as hell before her daddy "passed away". In the end, all she offered Dante was a big fire arm 



aaaaa said:


> Virgil bends the other way.



He's more likely asexual seriously speaking. Dante wanted to bang demon frog antennae


----------



## Vault (Mar 30, 2015)

Vergils only needs one thing  


More power!!!


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 30, 2015)

Of the two times we've ever seen Virgil, in 3 he spent 99% of time together with a dude and in 1 chasing Dante's bisho ass that turned out to be his brother. And his favorite color is blue.

Just sayin


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2015)

What if "motivation" is a sexual innuendo


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 30, 2015)

Power is obviously referring to the strength of his erection. I mean, c'mon gais.


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2015)

Vergil will cut down all erections so he will be the only one erect

bigger penis-chan wins


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 30, 2015)

Accidentally Virgil is french for big dick.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 30, 2015)

This is the gayest conversation I've heard this week. Note that I replayed DMC3, 4 and _DmC_.

//HbS


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 30, 2015)

Good, now get the fuck out.


----------



## Gino (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah what the fuck happened?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2015)

aaaaa said:


> Good, now get the fuck out.



^                                    .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2015)

Hbs has become more hated than DmC itself


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 30, 2015)

All as keikaku.
All to make DmC less hated.
He's the hero that NT needed.


----------



## Gino (Mar 30, 2015)

But Not the One NT Deserves.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 30, 2015)

khris said:


> Hbs has become more hated than DmC itself


That's what I get for not sucking each other's dicks like you lot  "oh no, this one doesn't have the irrational hatred for some video game" yeah your world must be ending 

//HbS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> That's what I get for not sucking each other's dicks like you lot  "oh no, this one doesn't have the irrational hatred for some video game" yeah your world must be ending
> 
> //HbS



Or maybe it's because you keep pushing this rivalry when nobody here really cares anymore


----------



## God (Mar 31, 2015)

Indeed, most DMC fans simply do not give enough of a shit about DmC to keep hating on it, especially now it seems Crapcom is returning focus to the original title as they should. The initial reaction provoked an outrage, nothing more.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 31, 2015)

The fact you get your collective panties in a bunch every time someone mentions it and doesn't slam it indicates that's a lie 

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Fact that we try to forget DmC and someone brings it up gets the blood boiling.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 31, 2015)

I still haven't played DmC


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> The fact you get your collective panties in a bunch every time someone mentions it and doesn't slam it indicates that's a lie
> 
> //HbS



>mention

You make it sound so innocent.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 31, 2015)

//HbS


----------



## God (Mar 31, 2015)

No one gets mad at fans of DmC talking about it. The responses come when DmCtards go all "IS BETTER THAN DMC, DMC3 and 4 ARE SHIT LOLOL"

Otherwise, no one cares.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 31, 2015)

But these people don't exist

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 1, 2015)

Holy shit. I always thought those FATLUS guest designs of the Devil Triggers looked out of place but I gotta admit Vergil's looks awesome on the MTframework engine.


----------



## Vault (Apr 1, 2015)

Vergil wll still have his Beowulf moves


----------



## Imagine (Apr 1, 2015)

*MORE POWER*


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 1, 2015)

Boewulf, cool

I don't like his head. Normal one's head looks like Faceless Void, but has a cool body, while the other looks like a Collector from Mass Effect... with a power ranger's body.

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> with a power ranger's body.
> 
> //HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Vault said:


> Vergil wll still have his Beowulf moves



2nd Vergil fight:

Beehive
Beehive
Beehive
Beehive


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 2, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


>


No, the other one

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 2, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> No, the other one
> 
> //HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 2, 2015)

No, the other one  

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 2, 2015)

Tom Hardy Says He's Attached To 3 More 'Mad Max' Films, Calls 'Fury Road' "Fucking Unbelievable"

Loving this shit. This system is going to reward high level play up in pretty much all the ways that matter. It's fucking awesome.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 2, 2015)

Also, Capcom's community manager said that there is going to be something big concerning DMC's lore in this special edition.

Probably just the whole Nero thing. I just want a sequel hook myself.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Now this style on Vergil means the player is actually forced to play excellently and not just spam shit.

I love to spam shit so this means I'm gonna have to improve. Which I like.

Yuss


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 3, 2015)

Damn, I'm not sure I'll be able to handle Vergil right away, I never could muster the effort to master a DMC since I quit after beating DMD.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> No, the other one
> 
> //HbS



Gonna whine about the same thing?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> Damn, I'm not sure I'll be able to handle Vergil right away, I never could muster the effort to master a DMC since I quit after beating DMD.



Playing Vergil must be like playing Nero that needs to have MaxCeed all the time or Dante having Royal Guard all the time as a combat style.

I'd be scared and stoked if this is what happens


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2015)

Sequel hook when you finish it and a teaser at E3 would be perfect.  



Deathbringerpt said:


> Tom Hardy Says He's Attached To 3 More 'Mad Max' Films, Calls 'Fury Road' "Fucking Unbelievable"
> 
> Loving this shit. This system is going to reward high level play up in pretty much all the ways that matter. It's fucking awesome.



Yeah. Style Gauge was there to make you feel good and get extra orbs(i think, i forgot). This actually has impact on gameplay.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 3, 2015)

Proud souls and orbs are also going to be much more generous so starting the game from the beginning and leveling everyone up won't be as time consuming as vanilla.

Also a good thing. DMC4 was kinda slow seeing how Dante and Nero had their missions split.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 3, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Tom Hardy Says He's Attached To 3 More 'Mad Max' Films, Calls 'Fury Road' "Fucking Unbelievable"
> 
> Loving this shit. This system is going to reward high level play up in pretty much all the ways that matter. It's fucking awesome.





> Losing Gauge
> 
> Getting hit by enemy attacks or running will cause the gauge to deplete. Missing attacks will also deplete the gauge, so you?ll have to be efficient with your attacks during battle.


Encouraging aggressive but efficient play

Button mashing won't save you


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Wxs3uHcVdAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]dxWw3zmei8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 11, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Playing Vergil must be like playing Nero that needs to have MaxCeed all the time or Dante having Royal Guard all the time as a combat style.
> 
> I'd be scared and stoked if this is what happens



Nero is easy sauce with the blue rose though, it can be used as a crutch. 

Royal Guard is easy enough to use if you can remember timings for enemies. 

I mean you can beat those electric bastards easy if you just block and release.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 11, 2015)

In all my years of playing DMC 3 and 4, never have I done more than 5 perfect blocks. I suck hard when it comes to Guard (can't even beat that secret mission where you have to Guard successfully)


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 11, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> In all my years of playing DMC 3 and 4, never have I done more than 5 perfect blocks. I suck hard when it comes to Guard (can't even beat that secret mission where you have to Guard successfully)



I don't run with max exceed anyways... it's too difficult when you're trying to pull of combos, each slash with different timing, while trying to pay attention to all the enemies. 

I can usually build two or three several times in a combo and that's good enough for me.  

Royal Guard is easy once you sit down and try it out. Try to beat that electric demon by guarding all its attacks and then releasing! 

Once you can do that most other enemies will be no problem.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 11, 2015)

I wish we had a training feature in DMC, I don't wanna grind past 10+ missions just to be able to play vs a DMD Blitz.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 11, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I wish we had a training feature in DMC, I don't wanna grind past 10+ missions just to be able to play vs a DMD Blitz.



A training mode would be great... I hate trying to practice while I'm worrying about dying. 

It makes me sloppy. I often mess up that one broken move that you can use with DT to take out even a bosses health.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Apr 11, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> Royal Guard is easy once you sit down and try it out. Try to beat that electric demon by guarding all its attacks and then releasing! .



You can actually do attacks and then immediately guard against the backlash to build guard meter.  Then release once shields are down.  Stinger makes this pretty easy.  You can do it off Killer Bee JC too which is pretty hilarious visually.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 11, 2015)

CosmicCastaway said:


> You can actually do attacks and then immediately guard against the backlash to build guard meter.  Then release once shields are down.  Stinger makes this pretty easy.  You can do it off Killer Bee JC too which is pretty hilarious visually.



Yeah I remember something like that too.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Apr 11, 2015)

Tbh I just want to play as Lady.  It's like they finally realized Gungrave in the DMC engine would be awesome.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 11, 2015)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Tbh I just want to play as Lady.  It's like they finally realized Gungrave in the DMC engine would be awesome.



Yeah she should be fun, hate to sound boring but I'm most excited for Vergil though. 

Was disappointed when he didn't come back in 4.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 11, 2015)

Lady all the way.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 13, 2015)

Vergil's stinger will be shorter in range but have aerial properties, as in, you can do it while in the air. Kalina Ann will also have new aerial moves so that Lady can be mobile even while using stronger guns.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Aerial Stinger?

The dream is real


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 13, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Aerial Stinger?
> 
> The dream is real


Time to break the game.

*Spoiler*: __ 



"You are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthyYou are unworthy"


----------



## Gino (Apr 13, 2015)

Don't get the lady hype but meh whatever.

Vergil and Trish gonna tear up some shit.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 14, 2015)

Gino said:


> Don't get the lady hype but meh whatever.
> 
> Vergil and Trish gonna tear up some shit.



Well while I'm most excited for Vergil... We've NEVER gotten to play as Lady, of course people are excited!


----------



## Gino (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeah...


----------



## Imagine (Apr 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Ar8lWrY-vsQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 15, 2015)

HYYYYYYYYYYYYPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEED


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 15, 2015)

C_Akutabi said:


>



Holy mother of fuck....


----------



## The World (Apr 15, 2015)

holy fucking shit


----------



## The World (Apr 15, 2015)

I swear the guy playtesting Vergil must have felt like the kid bringing all his cool toys to show off in the schoolyard 

was that on DMD difficulty?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 15, 2015)

It seems Vergil's Judgement Cut is now instantaneous instead of needing the windup his DMC3 and DMC4 Dante's version needs.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 15, 2015)

The World said:


> I swear the guy playtesting Vergil must have felt like the kid bringing all his cool toys to show off in the schoolyard
> 
> was that on DMD difficulty?



Looks like dark knight mode actually.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 15, 2015)

C_Akutabi said:


>


----------



## Gino (Apr 15, 2015)

C_Akutabi said:


>


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2015)

That's some kick ass crowd control he has there, he summons swords from high up, makes it rain and pins motherfuckers to the ground. And the boss moves are fucking ridiculous.

Aside from being much faster, he also shares a move or two with Dante, anyone spot Vergil's million stab? That's awesome.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 16, 2015)

holy shitbanana's those gifs :


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 20, 2015)

And 8 minutes of Vergil

[YOUTUBE]1Q1akOrAgko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ugh, why is that pleb chick even there.

Otherwise looks really good


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 20, 2015)

And now 20 minutes of gameplay

[YOUTUBE]sazH0YIWXmY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Imagine (Apr 20, 2015)

M O T I V A T E D 

O 

T

I

V

A

T

E

D


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh fuck yeah, no one's talking over, just sweet Vergil action.

That's Dan Southworth I assume? He was also mocaping Credo for 4 iirc


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 20, 2015)

He's so fast! That's gonna be sweet.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh God, it's so reassuring to know that every glitch related to high level play were left completely untouched. Good to know they still respect glitches like that as means to enhance metaplay.

Thats said, Vergil is insanely fast. He's not just a playable boss like in DMC3 so his moveset seems pretty huge and stupid fast. He has some recycled moves from Dante from both 3 and 4, including million stab and then to top it off, he also has his own rapid slash attack which is much faster than million stab. What the fuck.

Weird that this takes place before DMC1 but fuck it, not like the story made any sense to begin with and they're obviously using the story as a basic framework for the gameplay.

**Her take on double jump has her rocket launcher firing off a shot, propelling her upward and damaging foes underneath (which has damage jump cancelling potential), and her spin on the Devil Trigger is essentially a volley of grenades that clears out all nearby enemies.**

And yet, I want to play with Lady much more than either Vergil and Trish. So fucking cool.



7777777 said:


> Ugh, why is that pleb chick even there.
> 
> Otherwise looks really good



"Are those popping letters for grades or something? Tee Hee! "

Because why not. The guy also didn't really know what he was talking about, made a bunch of mistakes but played well enough to show Vergil's new moves so I guess that's enough.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 20, 2015)

Dan southworth delivers. 

he was the quantum ranger

then he was kenshi in mk legacy

now he returns (again) as vergil.

im gonna say it, he's the man.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2015)

I can't wait to see brea play vergil


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I can't wait to see brea play vergil



Oh hell yes

Vergil vs Credo fuck yes


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 20, 2015)

i thought credo would once be playable once. back when it was thought vergil was gone for good. he's my favorite boss in dmc4. so fun to play around with.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 20, 2015)

I wish we had PvP for DMC though, we could play bosses if we unlock stuff or something.

Can you imagine PvP Dante vs Vergil


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 20, 2015)

C_Akutabi said:


>



Mother of...


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 20, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I wish we had PvP for DMC though, we could play bosses if we unlock stuff or something.
> 
> Can you imagine PvP Dante vs Vergil



I'd have a very sore anus after the constant raping. I don't have the willpower to master DMC's.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Then don't fight the tryhards, play with the plebs like us


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 20, 2015)

imagine a dmc multiplayer.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Free for All, 12 players max, bloodbath.

Damn

EDIT:

Also, Boss only fights. Beowulf vs Cerberus, Agni and Rudra vs Credo


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh God, it's so reassuring to know that every glitch related to high level play were left completely untouched. Good to know they still respect glitches like that as means to enhance metaplay.
> 
> Thats said, Vergil is insanely fast. He's not just a playable boss like in DMC3 so his moveset seems pretty huge and stupid fast. He has some recycled moves from Dante from both 3 and 4, including million stab and then to top it off, he also has his own rapid slash attack which is much faster than million stab. What the fuck.
> 
> ...



wat

if trish is here with sparda how could it take place before DMC1?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 21, 2015)

The World said:


> wat
> 
> if trish is here with sparda how could it take place before DMC1?



Vergil's story takes place before DMC3

Trish and Lady's are during DMC4


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Still doesn't explain how he gets Force Edge and Beowulf though 

Oh well, chalk it up to lol Capcom


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 21, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Still doesn't explain how he gets Force Edge and Beowulf though
> 
> Oh well, chalk it up to lol Capcom



They really might as well go DBZ and say fuck it, if you wish on the 7 demons balls of Mundus, you can wish for whatever you want.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 21, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> "Are those popping letters for grades or something? Tee Hee! "
> 
> Because why not. The guy also didn't really know what he was talking about, made a bunch of mistakes but played well enough to show Vergil's new moves so I guess that's enough.


Well, the guy is at least clearly familiar with the series, enough to explain basic things. The girl is for casul appeal I suppose.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> They really might as well go DBZ and say fuck it, if you wish on the 7 demons balls of Mundus, you can wish for whatever you want.



But if DMC will turn to DBZ, who will be Yamcha


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2015)

C_Akutabi said:


>



holy shit.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 21, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> But if DMC will turn to DBZ, who will be Yamcha



Errrrrrrr.... Arkham is closest. Got tired of being useless so he tried to take power but got his ass kicked anyways.


----------



## The World (Apr 21, 2015)

Arkham/Jester is one of the coolest bosses of the series

get out


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 21, 2015)

Arkham da besto.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 21, 2015)

Burial


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Ah, I got it.

Yamcha is Nightmare since he is a recurring loser


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 21, 2015)

The World said:


> Arkham/Jester is one of the coolest bosses of the series
> 
> get out



And also a colossal failure in just about every way. As a father, as a man, and as a villain. 

Just like Yamcha!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 21, 2015)

Arkham is actually a pretty shitty boss, both in Jester and in Purple Jelly Monster form.

He's the best villain of the series, though.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 21, 2015)

He's still a better boss than Yamucha would have been if he decided to rule the earth and Goku went to stop him.


----------



## The World (Apr 21, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> And also a colossal failure in just about every way. As a father, as a man, and as a villain.
> 
> Just like Yamcha!



you might as well call Vergil a colossal failure too

Arkham chose to kill his wife, abandon his daughter kill who knows how many people raising the tower 

just because he lost to Dante doesn't make him a colossal failure


----------



## The World (Apr 21, 2015)

you know who got pretty rekt by dante?

argosax 

if only he fought dmc3 dante the tables would have been turned

dmc2 dante too edgy too stronk



most bosses seem to get pretty humiliated by Dante in over the top fashion


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 21, 2015)

Everyone in DMC2 is Yamucha of DMC games.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 21, 2015)

The World said:


> you might as well call Vergil a colossal failure too
> 
> Arkham chose to kill his wife, abandon his daughter kill who knows how many people raising the tower
> 
> just because he lost to Dante doesn't make him a colossal failure



Vergil is a failure as a villain cause he isn't really a villain at the end of the day, and I love the crap out of his badassness but obviously his lust for power fucked him over good.   

Arkham's a failure cause he had to rely on the power of Sparda.  

I don't really know why this is turning into a debate though, it's just my opinion.


----------



## The World (Apr 21, 2015)

how? not like he was a pure hybrid like the sparda brothers

dante steals other demons powers all the time

you guess Arkham should have worked up the ladder instead of aiming straight for the top?


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 21, 2015)

The World said:


> how? not like he was a pure hybrid like the sparda brothers
> 
> dante steals other demons powers all the time
> 
> you guess Arkham should have worked up the ladder instead of aiming straight for the top?



Yup probably wouldn't have turned to shit if he wasn't relying on power he couldn't control in the first place.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 21, 2015)

He thought he could control it. And what power he could have developed on par with Sparda's sword?


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 21, 2015)

7777777 said:


> He thought he could control it. And what power he could have developed on par with Sparda's sword?



What difference does it make if he can't control it? 

Who knows how strong he could have gotten if he honed his skills, his own daughter can fight on par with the brothers so yeah.


----------



## The World (Apr 21, 2015)

"on par" lelnope


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 21, 2015)

Big difference. He had a solid plan. It backfired. Shit happens 

Also on par? She can defeat some fodder monsters that they can defeat, sure, but that's about it. At no point was Dante fighting her seriously.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 21, 2015)

The World said:


> "on par" lelnope





7777777 said:


> Big difference. He had a solid plan. It backfired. Shit happens
> 
> Also on par? She can defeat some fodder monsters that they can defeat, sure, but that's about it. At no point was Dante fighting her seriously.



I'm not saying she can win but she can certainly hold her own for a bit. 

Anyways enough of this shit, neither of you are going to change my opinion on Arkham.  

I'll just leave this here since it seems you got bugged by the way I said it, just cause I said he failed as a villain doesn't necessarily mean he's a bad villain... Failure as in he literally fails cause he used a crutch.


----------



## The World (Apr 21, 2015)

the words you used were "colossal failure" i'm just saiyan


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]t7zRLUKZoO8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]7UQ1TR6fsqo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 21, 2015)

After Vergil it looks so underwhelming  But I like the option and variety. Trish reminds me of DMC1 Dante.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 21, 2015)

The World said:


> the words you used were "colossal failure" i'm just saiyan



I know what I said Warudo. It's the meaning that was conveyed that was incorrect.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 21, 2015)

Christ Youtube is being fucking shit lately... greys out resolution options and then refuses to load in higher resolutions no matter how many times the resolution is selected.


----------



## Gino (Apr 21, 2015)

You know what The DMC universe needs? A Human sorcerer instant epicness.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 21, 2015)

Lady looks fucking awesome, down to her interactive UI. Her double jump is a touch of genius and her charge system/unique moves make her the second most interesting character to play IMO. But I'm a Lady fanboy so I'll play with her as soon as I can.

Trish seems like the Nero of the bunch, not very technical and more streamlined but with some retarded crowd control.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 21, 2015)

So is there any story at all for the new characters? Obviously not DMC4, but maybe they at least concocted some lazy what-if text only scenario, a-la MGS2 Substance. I'd eat it still.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 21, 2015)

Each of them are getting intros and outros and Vergil's going to be important for the setting (Probably his connection to Nero) while Trish and Lady are going to be goofier and more relaxed. Lady is just going to be a "What if she went to Fortuna and shot the fuck out of everything?" kinda deal.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 21, 2015)

Gino said:


> You know what The DMC universe needs? A Human sorcerer instant epicness.



Magic based playable character... fuck YES!


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 21, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Lady is just going to be a "What if she went to Fortuna and shot the fuck out of everything?" kinda deal.


Love it 

They should just do that in DMC5 too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 21, 2015)

Changes for Nero have been confirmed, his level 3 Ex Streak has more hits to it. It looks insane.

[YOUTUBE]ui_a-oX7bO8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Apr 21, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> Magic based playable character... fuck YES!


.

Gravity and Shadow based magic I can only imagine.


Deathbringerpt said:


> Changes for Nero have been confirmed, his level 3 Ex Streak has more hits to it. It looks insane.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ui_a-oX7bO8[/YOUTUBE]


This game.​


----------



## Imagine (Apr 22, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Changes for Nero have been confirmed, his level 3 Ex Streak has more hits to it. It looks insane.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ui_a-oX7bO8[/YOUTUBE]



Yo 

I wonder if they gave him any new arm shit


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 22, 2015)

Will you first need to beat the game once normally with Nero+Dante before you can use Vergil/Lady/Trish in the playthrough ? Or you can start with them right away ?


What about Bloody Palace - will they be open there right away or not ?


----------



## The World (Apr 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R69yJrjHg58[/YOUTUBE]

love dat vergil music


----------



## DeathScream (Apr 22, 2015)

its awesome but will never top divine hate or the mother of all badass battle themes


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 22, 2015)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R69yJrjHg58[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> love dat vergil music


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 22, 2015)

i hope there's a new track for verg like how it played in the trailer.


----------



## creative (Apr 22, 2015)

DAT LUNAR PHASE CANCEL INTO LAUNCHER DOE
DIZ DT ZA WALDOS FINISHERS FROM MILLION DOLLARS

DA CONCENTRATION!! 

Why you look so good verg?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 23, 2015)

So apparently this...



involves performing Rabid Slash and holding Triangle to go into a Rising Star


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 23, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Will you first need to beat the game once normally with Nero+Dante before you can use Vergil/Lady/Trish in the playthrough ? Or you can start with them right away ?
> 
> 
> What about Bloody Palace - will they be open there right away or not ?


TELL ME NOW


----------



## creative (Apr 23, 2015)

looks like vergil will be grounded to just yamato, force edge and beowulf as far as devil arms are concerned. good usage of melding DMC:dmc vergil attacks that didn't suck though.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 23, 2015)

I actually wonder if all this is in preparation for DMC5. They do that with updates and remasters.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 23, 2015)

I love how sprint comes out in 2 fucking steps now. This is going to make it a huge difference both in speed runs and in enemy adaptation.

They should make more changes to both Nero and Dante cause not including his aerial combat, Vergil's ground combat seems broken as shit. He was just canceling the fuck out of everything, like DmC Vergil but on crack. He seems much more technical yet much easier to use than DMC3 Vergil ever was.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 23, 2015)

ITT: doing DmC right


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 23, 2015)

They hired the movie director from U'den Flameworks that did both DMC3 and 4. After doing Vanquish, Bayonetta 1 and 2 and saying games cinematics were harder to work than movies, I thought he'd ditch them but glad to see he's back. He better amp up the crazy.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 23, 2015)

DmC done right is _it_ not existing


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 23, 2015)

7777777 said:


> DmC done right is _it_ not existing



It will cease to be an idea after this Vergil


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]WaNnPmdN-tA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Round Trip Yamato and Nero's Mom

This trailer


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 24, 2015)

There better be a face under that hood. Lol


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 24, 2015)

Glorious. Just glorious.


----------



## Lance (Apr 24, 2015)

Any DMC with old Vergil is a good DMC.


----------



## creative (Apr 24, 2015)

I've more or less developed an idea as to how Vergil and Lady will work in SE but how will Trish play is my question. I never took the chance to master trickster and I'll be a bit sad if she simply plays similarly to that style with little differences to DMC 3.

Oh, and are costumes going to be a thing? I love that coat Dante wears in DMC 2


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 24, 2015)

C_Akutabi said:


> [YOUTUBE]WaNnPmdN-tA[/YOUTUBE]



So it looks like they're finally making Nero being Vergil's son a full on thing. 

Nice!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 24, 2015)

Meh. What a pissant he ended up having for a kid.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 24, 2015)

Uncle Dante will smack him straight.


----------



## creative (Apr 24, 2015)

Thank God. I was gonna be PISSED since I ordered the DMC 4 art book only to find capcom wouldn't make verg's baby canon


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 24, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So it looks like they're finally making Nero being Vergil's son a full on thing.
> 
> Nice!



I thought that was confirmed already.


----------



## sworder (Apr 24, 2015)

vergil's gameplay is the sexiest thing i have ever seen in a videogame in my life

the king is back


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 25, 2015)

> *Sengoku Basara vs. Devil May Cry Stage Play Announced*





> In the play, Dante, Lady, Trish, Vergil come across some mysterious historical ruins while chasing after a devil, and are sent back in time to Japan's Warring States era. There, the group meets Date Masamune, Sanada Yukimura, and other characters from the Sengoku Basara franchise.





> Hiroki Suzuki as Dante (pictured top row on the left)
> Shōhei Namba as Vergil (pictured top row on the right)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2015)

Visited play-asia. Still no physical release 

There's an Asian version though. With both English and Japanese texts. I am kinda tempted.


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## 7777777 (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2015)

who is that suppose to be on the cover?


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 28, 2015)

It's an in-game pizza box.

It actually kinda looks like a Bloodborne chara


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 28, 2015)

It's a Faust (an upgraded version of a Mephisto), specifically called "Pizza Faust".


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 28, 2015)

Noice          .


----------



## Lance (Apr 28, 2015)

DmC pizza box! I want one. 

Give me one.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 28, 2015)

Lance said:


> DmC pizza box!


----------



## Lance (Apr 28, 2015)

What I said, is it wrong? 

It is Pizza box damn it. Though now I read its in game pic.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 28, 2015)

You said DmC.


----------



## Lance (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh!......


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 28, 2015)

That is so stupid it works. I'm fucking importing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 29, 2015)

I want one too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]WEZVDqSCznc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bSanWRx59bI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sesha (May 4, 2015)

So in other news, DMC5 is happening, like that wasn't obvious already.



> In a new interview published on a Hong Kong gaming magazine, series producer Hideaki Itsuno has confirmed that Capcom certainly thinks that the Devil May Cry series might be expanded. Apparently the better the Devil May Cry 4 Special Edition sells, the sooner this new game will come.
> 
> From the words used, it definitely looks like another Devil May Cry game is already in development. When asked on the matter specifically, Itsuno san simply stated that the new game hasn?t been announced. Which pretty much confirms that development has already begun in some form or another.



Source


----------



## 7777777 (May 4, 2015)

I wonder when it will take place. DMC2 is still the last game in the series


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2015)

DMC5 will retcon DMC2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 4, 2015)

Sequel to DMC2 would be nice, Dante kicking demon ass in the demon world with Vergil.


----------



## 7777777 (May 4, 2015)

DMC2 Dante has the best design, if they take just that


----------



## The World (May 4, 2015)

DMC4 DT > Sparda DT > DMC3 DT > DMC1 alastor  DT > DMC2 DT


----------



## Nep Nep (May 4, 2015)

The World said:


> DMC4 DT > Sparda DT > DMC3 DT > DMC1 alastor  DT > DMC2 DT



Majin form is badass though.


----------



## The World (May 4, 2015)

yea             .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2015)

Sesha said:


> So in other news, DMC5 is happening, like that wasn't obvious already.
> 
> 
> 
> Source



Could still be DmC2. Just saiyan.


----------



## 7777777 (May 4, 2015)

khris said:


> Could still be DmC2. Just saiyan.


Nope, that shit was confirmed never happening


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2015)

By who? Capcom?


----------



## 7777777 (May 4, 2015)

The plebs who made it.


----------



## Gino (May 4, 2015)

It's so easy to go beyond DMC2 at this point it's ridiculous can't avoid it forever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2015)

7777777 said:


> The plebs who made it.



NT doesn't own DmC. Capcom does. They can easily hire a new dev or worse do it themselves.


----------



## 7777777 (May 4, 2015)

khris said:


> NT doesn't own DmC


Actually they do. To an extent. Because Capcom doesn't own them. Nor did Capcom designed anything for the game to claim. What Capcom owns is the license for DMC, but all the original designs were made by the plebs under that license and is their property as well. They must agree for it to be used or sell it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 4, 2015)

Sesha said:


> So in other news, DMC5 is happening, like that wasn't obvious already.
> 
> 
> 
> Source



Not that obvious since it's Capcom we're talking about here. Itsuno already said last year that he'd like to sequelize a bunch of game series he's done inside Capcom. And Darkstalkers Revival was shitcanned due to the HD rerelease not selling much. Although DMC has the advantage of being more profitable by itself.

Anyway, this lends credit to the idea that Capcom might announce DMC5 at this year's E3 considering the special edition comes out during the thing. Which would be fucking awesome.


----------



## 7777777 (May 4, 2015)

I wonder if they will actually cancel it if 4 HD not gonna sell well. Which it might since it's not a collection, and 4.

ZOE 3 all over again. Now HD remasters dictate the future of franchises


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2015)

7777777 said:


> Actually they do. To an extent. Because Capcom doesn't own them. Nor did Capcom designed anything for the game to claim. What Capcom owns is the license for DMC, but all the original designs were made by the plebs under that license and is their property as well. They must agree for it to be used or sell it.



DmC: DmC falls under the DMC license. If Capcom wants to do another DmC, NT has no say in it. Shit the combat was basically all Capcom anyways. So was the DE releases. NT barely had any say in the first DmC let alone the sequel.


----------



## Sesha (May 6, 2015)

Gino said:


> It's so easy to go beyond DMC2 at this point it's ridiculous can't avoid it forever.



Sure they can. And they're going to keep ignoring it.



7777777 said:


> I wonder if they will actually cancel it if 4 HD not gonna sell well. Which it might since it's not a collection, and 4.
> 
> ZOE 3 all over again. Now HD remasters dictate the future of franchises



Poor sales for DMC4SE might not mean a cancellation for DMC5.

And ZOE3 was never going to happen, let's be realistic here.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Not that obvious since it's Capcom we're talking about here. Itsuno already said last year that he'd like to sequelize a bunch of game series he's done inside Capcom. And Darkstalkers Revival was shitcanned due to the HD rerelease not selling much. Although DMC has the advantage of being more profitable by itself.
> 
> Anyway, this lends credit to the idea that Capcom might announce DMC5 at this year's E3 considering the special edition comes out during the thing. Which would be fucking awesome.



Okay maybe not completely obvious. More like 90% obvious.

Darkstalkers hasn't mattered since the mid-90s. DMC is one of Capcom's biggest franchises, and besides RE7 there aren't any other big titles they are able to make so they might as well risk a DMC5 regardless of how DMC4SE performs.

And DMC4SE releases on June 18th. Coincidentally the last day of E3. Just sayin'.



khris said:


> NT doesn't own DmC. Capcom does. They can easily hire a new dev or worse do it themselves.



They would never hire a new dev. That would mean they'd have to coach the new dev team just like they did NT. And they'd never make a DmC2 internally. Besides the fact that DmC sold 1.6m and DMC4 sold 3m, Capcom staff including Itsuno have repeatedly stated if they were to work on a new DMC internally it would be DMC5.


----------



## Gino (May 6, 2015)

Absolutist statements will be your undoing Sesha.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 6, 2015)

Sesha said:


> Okay maybe not completely obvious. More like 90% obvious.
> 
> Darkstalkers hasn't mattered since the mid-90s. DMC is one of Capcom's biggest franchises, and besides RE7 there aren't any other big titles they are able to make so they might as well risk a DMC5 regardless of how DMC4SE performs.
> 
> And DMC4SE releases on June 18th. Coincidentally the last day of E3. Just sayin'.



Well, you're just kinda agreeing me in all fronts there so I really don't know what to answer here. Except that there are franchises besides DMC and RE and I still wouldn't wouldn't say it's that obvious to begin with. DmC started after DMC4 turned out to be the most successful entry in the entire series despite being a very obviously rushed product. You cannot judge and anticipate Capcom's moves with any logical reason. They just work on the need of more money, even if it means doing a complete 180?.

Although they've been humbled. The last generation kicked their shit in. They're doing more sensible, less overbudgeted games.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 6, 2015)

I hope one of the franchises they want to bring back is Viewtiful Joe.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 6, 2015)

We all know what IP they'll bring back next.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Red Earth.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Real talk though, I'd like to see them give Sengoku Basara another shot in the west.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2015)

Sesha said:


> They would never hire a new dev. That would mean they'd have to coach the new dev team just like they did NT. And they'd never make a DmC2 internally. Besides the fact that DmC sold 1.6m and DMC4 sold 3m, Capcom staff including Itsuno have repeatedly stated if they were to work on a new DMC internally it would be DMC5.



I see your point. Though I hope Capcom does too. DE getting a physical copy but not SE, implies they care more about DmC than DMC.


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2015)

Give me Onimusha already


----------



## Sesha (May 8, 2015)

Gino said:


> Absolutist statements will be your undoing Sesha.



I feel pretty confident about them making a direct sequel to the game that sold 3m and continuing to ignore the title that's considered by fans, the media and the company itself, including the people who worked on it, as a blight on the franchise that is best left forgotten, instead of them making a follow up to the latter.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, you're just kinda agreeing me in all fronts there so I really don't know what to answer here.



*nods since we're both in agreement*



> Except that there are franchises besides DMC and RE and I still wouldn't wouldn't say it's that obvious to begin with. DmC started after DMC4 turned out to be the most successful entry in the entire series despite being a very obviously rushed product. You cannot judge and anticipate Capcom's moves with any logical reason. They just work on the need of more money, even if it means doing a complete 180?.
> 
> Although they've been humbled. The last generation kicked their shit in. They're doing more sensible, less overbudgeted games.



Capcom is a fairly predictable company. DmC was different but that was all Inafune due to his westernization push. 



khris said:


> I see your point. Though I hope Capcom does too. DE getting a physical copy but not SE, implies they care more about DmC than DMC.



Not at all. DmC DE bombed in sales, and something like REmake HD has done extremely well as a digital only title (1m sold). Heck, DmC DE hasn't even been released in Japan. Making DMC4SE digital only probably seems like a sensible decision from their point of view.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2015)

Inafune leaving was one of the best things that could have ever happened to Capcom in recent years.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 8, 2015)

Well it looks like we'll be getting more HD remasters soon



I really don't see the Monster Hunter Spin Off game doing 2.5 million though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]xki9rCuqVag[/YOUTUBE]

She's still the kind of character she was in DMC2, ironically. The easy, fanservice character with a really simple input and lots of advantages from the get go.

Those strands of electricity, though. Traps everywhere. Crowd Control is insane. LDK mode is going to be delicious.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 12, 2015)

Release date is June 23rd and it'll be $25


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 12, 2015)

Sparda's DT in MTframework looks fucking slick. God damn, this engine still has plenty going for it.

I like how Nero got a couple of the alternate depictions shown in the artbook, the ones with a long scarf. He definitely looks better in those.

[YOUTUBE]OKId0Qf4DXM[/YOUTUBE]

Anyway, I can live with 25 buckaroonies.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 12, 2015)

Looks like Dante has a Donte skin.


----------



## Imagine (May 12, 2015)

Lady looks kinda slow but that fucking wave of grenades 

Already watched the trailer twice and probably watch it more later today


----------



## creative (May 12, 2015)

It be pretty nice if Nero got any updates.


----------



## Imagine (May 12, 2015)

He got some revamps from the looks of it


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 12, 2015)

Not in a million years.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2015)

EdgyMayCry4efinitive Special Edition.


----------



## Gino (May 12, 2015)

Capcom just won't let DmC die.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2015)

pretty cool costumes, I like em .. 25$ is reasonable too


though I wish they'd put in some _new_ sexy stylin Trish costume instead of the Gloria one .. new is good and I was never really a fan of the Gloria outifit, her regular one with blonde hair is >>>  IMO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2015)

Lady's costume


----------



## Nep Nep (May 13, 2015)

SionBarsod said:


> Release date is June 23rd and it'll be $25



-Fanboy squeal- Ahhhhhh! That shit's awesome! Pre-order sealed. 

I wonder what they'll make us do to earn the sparda costumes for Vergil and Dante! Vergil never got a chance to have a Sparda costume! That should be fun!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2015)

I wonder if Super Corrupted Vergil will also devil trigger into Nelo Angelo like in DMC3.

I just want to see him modeled in MTframework.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 13, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I wonder if Super Corrupted Vergil will also devil trigger into Nelo Angelo like in DMC3.
> 
> I just want to see him modeled in MTframework.



Nelo Angelo was simple but so broken lol, it was fun to do a play through just decimating everything.   

It'd be nice to have a broken one that also has lots of moves too. Just for that easy run.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 13, 2015)

Crapcom should just do another remake and have Sparda as the main character


----------



## Imagine (May 13, 2015)

No, remakes were the problem. They're trying to get the series back on track now.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]hVTliLym1bU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sesha (May 16, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I wonder if Super Corrupted Vergil will also devil trigger into Nelo Angelo like in DMC3.
> 
> I just want to see him modeled in MTframework.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]YdxLb-zl5x8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (May 23, 2015)

DmC Devil may cry should be up your alley then.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 23, 2015)

Mona Liafs said:


> *I hoe the story from DMC 5 takes itself seriously this time, acts like a real M rated title*. DMC3 and 4 was too goofy and saccharine for me tastes.
> 
> I also hoe Lady has a bigger role, and Nero if he shows up again shows his skills to be greater than his father.



This is a joke right?

The last time that shit happened we got DmC.


----------



## Imagine (May 23, 2015)

Nero's skills will never be better than Vergil's. 

That's simply a gap he can never close.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 23, 2015)

Mona Liafs said:


> I hoe the story from DMC 5 takes itself seriously this time, acts like a real M rated title. DMC3 and 4 was too goofy and saccharine for me tastes.
> 
> I also hoe Lady has a bigger role, and Nero if he shows up again shows his skills to be greater than his father.



This HbS's dupe or some shit? Nah, HbS knows that the word hope has a bloody p in it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2015)

Fuck, you people are baited easily.


----------



## Gino (May 23, 2015)

Not really.


----------



## DeathScream (May 23, 2015)

This world needs a Darksiders and DMC crossover


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2015)

DeathScream said:


> This world needs a Darksiders and DMC crossover



I'd want a Bayo and DMC crossover instead. All that sexual tension


----------



## The World (May 24, 2015)

yas              .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2015)

Bayo would bend Dante over and fuck him with a strap-on


----------



## The World (May 24, 2015)

SMT dante rings up Hitoshura and they dominate her


----------



## ShadowReij (May 24, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Bayo would bend Dante over and fuck him with a strap-on



She actually would too. With Jeanne having Virgil and Nero on collars and leashes sipping martinis with Trish and Lady.


----------



## DeathScream (May 24, 2015)

Then it comes the 4 horseman armed with Grand Abominations, mainly that Tri-barrel Gun which death hid because of the Saint of Killers level of ridiculous HAX

The nephilim were a nasty people


----------



## Gino (May 24, 2015)

Never understood the bayonetta hype when Dante only ever had trouble in DMC3 & 1 his early years in the  the other two games plus the anime he's pretty much holding back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2015)

Dante is a slave to the puss, confirmed in DMC4. Bayonetta solo's.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> She actually would too. With Jeanne having Virgil and Nero on collars and leashes sipping martinis with Trish and Lady.


       .


----------



## The World (May 25, 2015)

khris said:


> Dante is a slave to puss, confirmed in DMC4. Bayonetta solo's.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2015)

Warudo you ass. I'm yet to finish that game


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]tjN7EjXxF5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]I0jSXdo5PVw[/YOUTUBE]
If they do make DMC5 I wonder what the soundtrack will be like


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 10, 2015)

oh gosh it comes out the same day as arkham knight 

*see's gameplay*

and he still thinks he needs MOAR power?!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]I0jSXdo5PVw[/YOUTUBE]
> If they do make DMC5 I wonder what the soundtrack will be like



Capcom actually announced a Metal rearrangement album of DMC's sountrack. It's a good thing since the fact that  they're cross marketing it hints the idea that they think it's a good franchise to keep around.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]HByGfz-NI6k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]T1_UVFzL0NA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 11, 2015)

i've said it before, i'll say it again.

dante: red ranger
nero: black ranger
vergil: blue ranger
lady: pink ranger
trish: yellow ranger


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]RKKYbar7wgo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]TrOMT_WpxNw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2015)

Ordered that shit !


----------



## sworder (Jun 13, 2015)

Vergil looks good in red 

Trish reminded me of Bayo for a moment, should have had the hairstyle to go along with the glasses


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2015)

Itsuno said in an interview that DMC5 is dependable on SE's sales.

Something that everyone pretty much everyone assumed but now we know for sure. Another cool thing it was announced is that there will be a "Vanilla" balance setting kinda like Street Fighter. Brety cul.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 13, 2015)

*see's trish doing lunar phase* so thats what happened to it, she stole vergils shit. :/


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 14, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> *see's trish doing lunar phase* so thats what happened to it, she stole vergils shit. :/



But he still has it. In fact, he can do it in the air now.

Color swaps

Nero



Dante 



Vergil



Lady



Trish


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 14, 2015)

C_Akutabi said:


> Dante



"Not in a million years."


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

Red Vergil 

Dante would look nice with black if it wasn't for his hair


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Lady and Trish 







*dies* 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Itsuno said in an interview that DMC5 is dependable on SE's sales.
> 
> Something that everyone pretty much everyone assumed but now we know for sure. Another cool thing it was announced is that there will be a "Vanilla" balance setting kinda like Street Fighter. Brety cul.



*comes back to life* **


*Spoiler*: _Never forget_


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2015)

^

I know, man. I'm scared for the franchise. Hope people buy enough of this shit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2015)

blonde Lady


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 14, 2015)

Is DMC5 being made based on sales on the SE or because of the survey they are gonna release with the SE? Because I'm reading a few different things here and there...apparently Capcom want feedback on the SE game hence why they are gonna release a survey. 

I just think if enough people horde on Twitter or some shit and be more vocal that way, they can make DMC5.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2015)

Itsuno and Langdon will be at E3 to talk about the game. Neat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

pre-ordered the Japanese copy


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2015)

Mah Devil.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Cuz you know; fuck that digital bullshit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2015)

Well, I'm strictly PC when it comes to 4 so I'm only playing this on Steam but I against my better judgement, I've bought the Pizza Special edition cause that shit is too stupid and awesome to pass on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

I wanted that, but the site I usually import from ran out months ago.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 14, 2015)

khris said:


> *comes back to life* **
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Never forget_





To be honest I think DMC4SE has a much better chance of being a Success to Capcom than DS Resurrection did.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 14, 2015)

CosmicCastaway said:


> "Not in a million years."



i think he looks nice in those colors. *nod, nod* remember it wasnt his hair color, it was his attitude.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 15, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i think he looks nice in those colors. *nod, nod* remember it wasnt his hair color, it was his attitude.



I don't care, I think the palette looks fine too.  The quote is ironic though.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 15, 2015)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I don't care, I think the palette looks fine too.  The quote is ironic though.



indeed.

so i heard vergils cutscenes take place before 3 is that true?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 18, 2015)

Itsuno has been in the Capcom Unity Twitch channel for this E3. So far the only thing I saw is that his favorite Dante costume is DMC2's.

Everytone loves that fucking costume.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 18, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Itsuno has been in the Capcom Unity Twitch channel for this E3. So far the only thing I saw is that his favorite Dante costume is DMC2's.
> 
> Everyone loves that fucking costume.



It's a nice costume. Dante just didn't have the right character in the game he wore it in.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 18, 2015)

Itsuno's impressions on DMC and some awesome trivia.

- Vergil is Itsuno's favorite character.
- His favorite weapon is Nevan.
- His favorite style is Swordmaster.
- Asked what weapons we would like to see. Motorcycle, chainsaw, spear, whip, dual swords, other sword types, DRILL SPEAR BABY YEAH, MonHun-type hammer, gun lance, Samurai Edge, baseball bat, Mega Man arm cannon and pool cue got noticed.
- Lady's motorcycle was initially intended as a weapon in DMC3, which would function as a nunchucks-type weapon. They ended up dropping the idea because the motorcycle would clip through the floor. An awesome bit of DMC3 trivia.
- Being asked what he wants / would like to see for future games: Doesn't want any specific features, but wants DMC to be successful, despite it being a difficult game.
- Table Hopper is exclusive to Nero because he wanted Nero to have unique abilities exclusive to him.
- His favorite pizza topping is cheese with honey.
- Sparda rebelled against Mundus because he had fallen in love with Eva, apparently... Eva is an ageless witch confirmed?
- They have considered a versus / PvP feature in the past when looking at the Vergil fights in 3 and Dante fights in 4. Character balance is a concern, especially regarding characters like Lady.
- Itsuno had no input on Dante or Vergil's implementation in MvC3 other than approving their appearances.
-Doesn't like the idea of a Sparda game because he knows it's nearly impossible to please the people that want it. Plus he prefers Sparda to remain mysticized in order to always be that larger than life historical figure in the game's setting.


----------



## creative (Jun 18, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Is DMC5 being made based on sales on the SE or because of the survey they are gonna release with the SE? Because I'm reading a few different things here and there...apparently Capcom want feedback on the SE game hence why they are gonna release a survey.
> 
> I just think if enough people horde on Twitter or some shit and be more vocal that way, they can make DMC5.



Itsuno will never admit it (maybe because share holders won't tell him) but SE may be under review of the infamous capcom test. Hopefully it gets enough dosh.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 18, 2015)

Cheese and honey? WEEEEEEEIIIIIIRRRRRD! NERO IS WEIRD!


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 18, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Itsuno's impressions on DMC and some awesome trivia.
> 
> - Vergil is Itsuno's favorite character.
> - His favorite weapon is Nevan.
> ...



Never tried cheese pizza with honey.

and I agree with him on the Sparda thing. It's better to kinda just leave the guy in the dark with hints to how he actually was.






creative said:


> Itsuno will never admit it (maybe because share holders won't tell him) but SE may be under review of the infamous capcom test. Hopefully it gets enough dosh.



I think he already did in a recent interview where he said the future of the series depends on how well DMC4SE does. I have a feeling a lot of IPs are going to be under review with their plans for a lot of HD remakes


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 18, 2015)

SionBarsod said:


> It's a nice costume. Dante just didn't have the right character in the game he wore it in.



indeed. and the story was lackluster as well. hopefully that costume will make a return as an unlockable costume in the future.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 20, 2015)

OOOHHHHHHH SHIIIIITTTT:


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 20, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> indeed. and the story was lackluster as well. hopefully that costume will make a return as an unlockable costume in the future.



The political message wasn't just lackluster it was obviously hamfisted. 

They went with that childish rebellion focus and ran with it all the way through. 

So it ended up looking like it was marketed toward twelve year olds.  

Fuck da police, government is gay, corporations are satan! Yadda yadda yadda!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 20, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> The political message wasn't just lackluster it was obviously hamfisted.
> 
> They went with that childish rebellion focus and ran with it all the way through.
> 
> ...



at capcom

"we need an idea... HEY BOB!

what!?

WHATS COOL WITH THE KIDS THESE DAYS?!

uuuuuuuuuuhmmmm......coin flipping I guess?

WE GOTTA MAKE HIM A MACHO THOUGH!

make him ride some motorcycle or w/e

Itsuno: FUCK THAT imma make him use them as nunchaku's!

you're fired.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 20, 2015)

Reyes said:


> OOOHHHHHHH SHIIIIITTTT:



So there's a chance that Kamiya could be coming in to deal with DMC5 while Itsuno works on something else? Or could Kamiya be doing something else while Itsuno does DMC5



*Spoiler*: __ 



Viewtiful Joe 3, please.


----------



## sworder (Jun 20, 2015)

Kamiya working on DMC again is exactly what they need, Platinum is way more liked than Capcom right now


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 20, 2015)

dunno if i should play dmc4:se or arkham knight first


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 21, 2015)

Fuck. Bought the digital version from GMG and I can't preload. I want the fucking bonus costumes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 21, 2015)

sworder said:


> Kamiya working on DMC again is exactly what they need, Platinum is way more liked than Capcom right now



Kamiya's current design philosophy wouldn't do Itsuno's DMC justice in any way, though. Better for Kamiya to work on a series which hasn't been "acquired", so to speak, and almost universally accepted by the fanbase. He'd do better working on Okami or VJ or fuck, even Resident Evil, he prefers it actiony anyway.

Kamiya's working on Scalebound anyway and thta's gonna take awhile. Gamescom is just around the corner, though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2015)

Should be arriving any second now


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 21, 2015)

Don't toy with me. I can't take it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2015)

I still don't trust Capcom. I did get my copy tho. The Japanese copy even comes with Trish and Lady's costumes.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 21, 2015)

C_Akutabi said:


>



dahell was that last move?! was he twirling a summon sword on his finger?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]mBofCWUFQgQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 21, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> dahell was that last move?! was he twirling a summon sword on his finger?



Looks like some taunts can act as attacks

Like the one Trish does at the end of this 

[YOUTUBE]MQjoMCHyCPI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 22, 2015)

so the vergil ending got leaked. wasn't expecting much but vergil's dialogue is soothing. he walks off into the moonlight while nero's devtil trigger is his shadow.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 22, 2015)

Any PC players seeing the steam riot?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 22, 2015)

^Wut                          ?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 22, 2015)

Check out the DMC4SE forum on steam lol.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 22, 2015)

Oh they're mad it doesn't come out at midnight.  Whatever.  It releases at noon; that's really not that bad.  I'll wake up at 9, get my morning stuff done since I have the day off, then watch anime or play a different game until then.  Nbd.

DMC is my absolute favorite series but there's no need to sweat midnight release stuff lol.  You don't have to go out to get the game anywhere, you don't have to wait for it to get delivered in the mail, you literally can just turn on your comp at 12 and it'll be there.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 22, 2015)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Oh they're mad it doesn't come out at midnight.  Whatever.  It releases at noon; that's really not that bad.  I'll wake up at 9, get my morning stuff done since I have the day off, then watch anime or play a different game until then.  Nbd.
> 
> DMC is my absolute favorite series but there's no need to sweat midnight release stuff lol.  You don't have to go out to get the game anywhere, you don't have to wait for it to get delivered in the mail, you literally can just turn on your comp at 12 and it'll be there.



I'm slightly annoyed myself. I'm done with my other games for now.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 22, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> I'm slightly annoyed myself. I'm done with my other games for now.



Probably just a me thing then haha.  My backlog is pretty big atm, mostly because I neglect my backlog and just play warframe instead.  >.>


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 22, 2015)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Probably just a me thing then haha.  My backlog is pretty big atm, mostly because I neglect my backlog and just play warframe instead.  >.>



Well I could play the last remnant but I also don't want to... I dunno why I bought it now >_> 

I hate unit management games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2015)

I forgot how good the environments are in this game. Even if I have to play through them twice.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah, gothic environments aren't easy to make either... so much detail in those fuckers.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 23, 2015)

Just bought it off PSN, just watiing for it to install now.


----------



## sworder (Jun 23, 2015)

is it possible to play as vergil from the beginning?

i don't like nero, would rather not play as him


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2015)

sworder said:


> is it possible to play as vergil from the beginning?
> 
> i don't like nero, would rather not play as him



Yes.

**


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 23, 2015)

really, as Vergil right from a fresh install ?


what about as Lady/Trish right away ?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes, them too. You can select which characters to play as from the title screen.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 23, 2015)

cool


----------



## Gino (Jun 23, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> Well I could play the last remnant but I also don't want to... I dunno why I bought it now >_>
> 
> I hate unit management games.



Bout the last remnant played it for one hour............. 3 years ago.

The texture pop in was too much.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 23, 2015)

For anyone who's already played this game (I'm still waiting for my PS4) who has the best moveset out of the characters? From the gameplay trailer, looks like Trish


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 23, 2015)

Someone fucked the PC version :/ 

I can run vanilla DMC4 100% maxed at 1080p @ 60 frames. 

SE? 40-60 on fucking high with no AA. The worst part? I turned it on max THERE'S NO FUCKING VISUAL DIFFERENCE TO WARRANT THIS BS.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm getting 300fps with everything maxed with the SE, same as vanilla, I most definitely do not have that problem.

But fuck, it's hard to control completely new characters. I'm totally wired to Nero and Dante.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 23, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm getting 300fps with everything maxed with the SE, same as vanilla, I most definitely do not have that problem.
> 
> But fuck, it's hard to control completely new characters. I'm totally wired to Nero and Dante.



Yeah but you probably have a better gpu... not that I should need one for a game from 08. 

Even the new DmC runs perfect on my rig maxed... and it is graphically superior.


----------



## Takahashi (Jun 23, 2015)

Do Vergil, Lady, and Trish have any cutscenes aside from the first?  They go through the same levels as Nero and Dante, so bosses don't even have intros :/


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 23, 2015)

So, is it out?

Just about everything says June 23rd is the release date for X1 and PS4, but I don't see it anywhere.  It's not listed anywhere, for preorder or anything--including Amazon.

What the actual, literal, titty fucking Christ is going on?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 23, 2015)

lel did you guys see the DLCs list on Steam ?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 23, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> So, is it out?



Yes, it's out.

Digital release only though.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeah, just found out after only looking for the release date.

I guess I'll just get the Asian physical copy for like 5 bucks more.  Thanks, Capcom.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 23, 2015)

Performance is shit... I'm grumpy as fuck. 

I mean... a game from 08 should not be running worse at max than Shadow of Mordor on high.


----------



## Snashe (Jun 23, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> Performance is shit... I'm grumpy as fuck.
> 
> I mean... a game from 08 should not be running worse at max than Shadow of Mordor on high.



08 as in 2008? Yeahhh... that's a bit of a long time ago now. Not that I know much of Shadow of Mordor or anything


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 23, 2015)

Snashe said:


> 08 as in 2008? Yeahhh... that's a bit of a long time ago now. Not that I know much of Shadow of Mordor or anything



SoM is a DX11 cutting edge game. It shouldn't be running better than DMC4SE. 

People are defending it as usual, the ones that can afford overkill hardware anyways. 

It's not defendable though, it shouldn't be running this poorly it's running almost as bad as if I slapped an ENB on it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2015)

Vergil is absolutely broken, God damn. Playing around the concentration dodge completely changes things.



Weiss said:


> lel did you guys see the DLCs list on Steam ?



"DMC for retards".

Yeah, I've seen it. Fucking hilarious stuff.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 23, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Vergil is absolutely broken, God damn. Playing around the concentration dodge completely changes things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah he is, trick up wrecks everything, it's easy to avoid everything, get in, shred a demons face, and get out.


----------



## creative (Jun 23, 2015)

If you go more than 3 minutes without hitting someone out of trick you are doing yourself a disservice and to Vergil. 

For fucks sake taunting arguments lunar phase and round trip to hit from damn near full screen. you hardly need to teleport unless you hit a demon too hard in which case, you fucked up 

 Nothing can fucking stop this prick and that's awesome except his campaign is maybe 2 hours counting cutscenes


----------



## creative (Jun 23, 2015)

You know how know one likes the new black spider man (the black kid from the ultimate universe that can break peter like a twig if he wasn't a neurotic spider-man fanboy?) Imagine that being Vergil but replace the parental abandonment and hero worship with SPEED and nightmare mode touches of death


----------



## Gino (Jun 23, 2015)

Trish.............


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2015)

Vergil is a natural enemy to everything in this game. 

Also, his epilogue doesn't really add anything to the story.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2015)

Lady's taunt


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 24, 2015)

Shit man... lady wrecks everything too! 

Hysteria rapes bosses and mobs... and burst attack... I just took out a shit ton of Baels HP.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jun 24, 2015)

DId Virgil and Nero even have a scene?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 24, 2015)

Hollow Prince said:


> DId Virgil and Nero even have a scene?



All you get at the end is Vergil walking away but his shadow is Nero's devil trigger. 

In his intro scene it looks like Kyrie notices Vergil?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 24, 2015)

^

That ain't no Kyrie, that be a lady with demon fever.



khris said:


> Lady's taunt



UNNF.

It's gonna take me awhile to even get started on Dante and Nero. Gotta try everyone first.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 24, 2015)

Legendary Dark Knight ain't got shit on Lady.


----------



## creative (Jun 24, 2015)

Turbo 2 is only for gangsters


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 24, 2015)

Nero - GET SMASHED NERD, DEMON ARM BITCHES

Dante - GOOD LUCK I'M BEHIND 2035238052 MOVES

Trish - STUNLOCKS EVERYWHERE

Lady - FUN ALLOWED WITH EXPLOSIONS AND SHOTGUNSTINGER

Vergil - SLASHING AROUND AT THE SPEED OF SOUND


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 25, 2015)

Link removed

You've been warned.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 25, 2015)

my gosh is LDDKM fun! its like i'm playing a dynasty warriors game only less repetitive and with more moves than i can remember


----------



## The World (Jun 25, 2015)

How do you play as Trish? I'm playing the first 3 missions as Lady

and Vergil feels great to play 

getting a hang of the concentration meter doe


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 25, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Link removed
> 
> You've been warned.



You've been late.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 25, 2015)

And so am I.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 25, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You've been late.



Well according to this: 

 it sold 35,872 during its first week. But of course that isn't counting digital sales and it'll probably end up selling much better outside of japan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2015)

Not holding my breath for DMC5. Capcom duped me with Darkstalkers before, not trusting them again for a long time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 25, 2015)

I can't even perform certain combos with Vergil in turbo mode, holy shit. Grinding for full health/devil trigger isn't even that annoying since all characters share the upgrades and the game shits out red orbs/proud souls like it's nothing, especially if you go for Legendary Dark Knight mode early on.

S'all good. The sales aren't nothing special so far but let's hope that it's enough to convince Capcom. The dlc is retarded but at least it's not intrusive, they're not really cutting me out of anything. Then again, I pre-ordered.


----------



## creative (Jun 25, 2015)

I thought I knew how to cheat the concentration gauge but lolnope. As if I give, a damn I don't need dimension cut ex a-anyways you bakas :sadcat


----------



## creative (Jun 25, 2015)

What the fuck is super dante and hyper Nero? Does itsuno like sonic adventure 2 all of a sudden or are these just beefier redos of existing characters?


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 25, 2015)

khris said:


> Not holding my breath for DMC5. Capcom duped me with Darkstalkers before, not trusting them again for a long time.



I can't blame you for that.

But I think Devil May Cry has a higher chance of selling better than Darkstalkers.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 25, 2015)

The World said:


> How do you play as Trish? I'm playing the first 3 missions as Lady



You don't play as Trish until Mission 12.  She's only available during the missions Dante plays.


Also, I've been streaming this game a bit.  If you guys want to subscribe to watch sometime, feel free: 

I sort of just stream sporadically because of work otherwise I'd let y'all know.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 25, 2015)

creative said:


> What the fuck is super dante and hyper Nero? Does itsuno like sonic adventure 2 all of a sudden or are these just beefier redos of existing characters?



Just like in DMC4 classic. IRCC you get them by finishing Devil Palace.

Literally rolled over the game with vergil when I managed to understand the concentration gauge.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]VO4YhM-RUrs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 26, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Just like in DMC4 classic. IRCC you get them by finishing Devil Palace.
> 
> Literally rolled over the game with vergil when I managed to understand the concentration gauge.



You get them for DMD mode now if I recall correctly, DMC3 was the one that made you go through Bloody Palace.


----------



## The World (Jun 26, 2015)

SionBarsod said:


> [YOUTUBE]VO4YhM-RUrs[/YOUTUBE]



So this is the power of Sparda


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 26, 2015)

smokin


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2015)

The World said:


> So this is the power of Grim Trick



Fixed.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 26, 2015)

SionBarsod said:


> [YOUTUBE]VO4YhM-RUrs[/YOUTUBE]



Damn, Credo got rekt.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 26, 2015)

vergil: SPAM EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 26, 2015)

I really want to see if there aren't any change lists for the Nero and Dante part of the game.


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]AVznmVXZXF4[/YOUTUBE]

Holy fuck


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 26, 2015)

so Vergil is the most borken in SE ?


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2015)

I thought i was decent with Vergil  guess not


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 26, 2015)

Vault said:


> [YOUTUBE]AVznmVXZXF4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Holy fuck



2:34

My fucking wat


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 26, 2015)

Vergil needs a spam filter


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 26, 2015)

wow how is it that whenever i see something as crazy as that it just makes me feel like i'll never be close to THAT good?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 26, 2015)

Weiss said:


> so Vergil is the most broken in SE ?



He's certainly the flashiest.  I think Dante's better though because he has a much higher skill ceiling and has higher general damage output against bosses.  You'll never see a Vergil 3-shot a DMD boss, unless there's a video I've missed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2015)

What the dick is that summoned sword finger spinning shit?


----------



## The World (Jun 26, 2015)

is that maybe a special Devil Trigger taunt?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 26, 2015)

It's the sss taunt


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 26, 2015)

CosmicCastaway said:
			
		

> He's certainly the flashiest.  I think Dante's better though because he  has a much higher skill ceiling and has higher general damage output  against bosses.  You'll never see a Vergil 3-shot a DMD boss, unless  there's a video I've missed.


Vergil can distort fully charged Beowulf attacks like Dante can with Gilgamesh, and if anything Vergil's distortion damage is even greater. Even without Real Impact, he can 2-shot some DMD bosses, let alone 3-shot. Look up some Time Attack runs with him, it's actually ridiculous.



			
				khris said:
			
		

> What the dick is that summoned sword finger spinning shit?


One of his new taunts.


----------



## Gino (Jun 26, 2015)

Devil may the way it's meant to be played.




SionBarsod said:


> [YOUTUBE]VO4YhM-RUrs[/YOUTUBE]






Vault said:


> [YOUTUBE]AVznmVXZXF4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Holy fuck


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]xtX-UloipDw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]uTdmeRLdDLs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 26, 2015)

giff DMD no damages with Trish/Lady


----------



## superbatman86 (Jun 26, 2015)

SionBarsod said:


> [YOUTUBE]xtX-UloipDw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]uTdmeRLdDLs[/YOUTUBE]


It's so weird hearing them speak Japanese


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 26, 2015)

Agnus is easy lol even I can do him no damage and I'm not that good yet. 

Actually Berial is the only one who can hit me consistently with Vergil.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 26, 2015)

khris said:


> What the dick is that summoned sword finger spinning shit?



Triple S taunt. It also juggles enemies.

Thing of fucking beauty.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 26, 2015)

*plays as trish*
HOLY FUCK

HORRY FUCKU

she is so fun to play as!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2015)

superbatman86 said:


> It's so weird hearing them speak Japanese



I use Japanese VA. Only exception is when I play with Vergil.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 26, 2015)

The weeaboo is strong in khris. I literally can't stand any of the japanese VA. They sound wrong in every way possible. It's weird of Dan Southworth and Reuben Langdon became so iconic to their character in only 1 one game.

Lady's new VA is shit, though. She doesn't sound cute anymore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2015)

Dante's seiyuu doe  

btw Lady shits on the final boss.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 26, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> *plays as trish*
> HOLY FUCK
> 
> HORRY FUCKU
> ...



Yeah I feel like mobs are tougher than bosses 'cept with Trish she shreds any mobs.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 27, 2015)

Final Ultima said:


> Vergil can distort fully charged Beowulf attacks like Dante can with Gilgamesh, and if anything Vergil's distortion damage is even greater. Even without Real Impact, he can 2-shot some DMD bosses, let alone 3-shot. Look up some Time Attack runs with him, it's actually ridiculous.



I actually did not know that lol.  I figured that Real Impact's distortion frames were unique to Dante. Not sure what my line of logic was for the mechanics of that though *shrug*.  But that's pretty crazy that Vergil has all those options + distortion.  I'll have to look up the videos sometime this weekend.

P.S. I think Dante _can_ 2-shot things, but I gave 3-shot as the placeholder since I think that maximum distortion damage is pretty hard to time.  I'm pretty garbo at it anyway.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 27, 2015)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I actually did not know that lol.  I figured that Real Impact's distortion frames were unique to Dante. Not sure what my line of logic was for the mechanics of that though *shrug*.  But that's pretty crazy that Vergil has all those options + distortion.  I'll have to look up the videos sometime this weekend.
> 
> P.S. I think Dante _can_ 2-shot things, but I gave 3-shot as the placeholder since I think that maximum distortion damage is pretty hard to time.  I'm pretty garbo at it anyway.



If I can do it you can too, I'm the guy who barely scrapes through DMD and only does so after 50 deaths per fight. 

I would do it on DMD Berial once he's down, I think I finished off 75% of his hp and killed him off with one distortion.  

Believe me, I suck, I tend to be highly offensive and thus get rekt constantly by mobs that don't get stunned or can block like those damn angelos.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 27, 2015)

[YouTube]oEE7RKQ2Ssg[/YouTube]

Like Dante's distorsion wasn't broken enough


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 27, 2015)

1 fucking hit.

1 MOTHERFUCKING HIT

MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> [YouTube]oEE7RKQ2Ssg[/YouTube]
> 
> Like dante's distorsion wasn't broken enough



Yeah okay


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2015)

Vergil losing at the end of DMC3 must have been the bad route because he is clearly the superior brother


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 27, 2015)

DMC4SE and DarkSiders 2 Deathfinitive Edition in the same year, 2 remasters of 2 awesomesauce games

atleast i know that my Darkiders 2 will receive a free update, but i still need to buy DMC4SE


----------



## Vault (Jun 27, 2015)

Vergil's distortion  

That's fucking OP


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 27, 2015)

Got the game downloading right now.

and after seeing this, I think Vergil just let Dante win in DMC3.


----------



## Gino (Jun 27, 2015)

The World said:


> Vergil losing at the end of DMC3 must have been the bad route because he *was* clearly the superior brother


Fixed

Yep been said vergil let dante win in 3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2015)

>Let brother win
>Deadbeat dad
>Needs more power

Is Vergil a Uchiha?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 27, 2015)

khris said:


> >Let brother win
> >Deadbeat dad
> >Needs more power
> 
> Is Vergil a Uchiha?



Vergil solos


----------



## Gino (Jun 27, 2015)

khris said:


> >Let brother win
> >Deadbeat dad
> >Needs more power
> 
> Is Vergil a Uchiha?





Dat insult to vergil.


----------



## Vault (Jun 27, 2015)

khris said:


> >Let brother win
> >Deadbeat dad
> >Needs more power
> 
> Is Vergil a Uchiha?



Foolishness Khris, foolishness.


----------



## creative (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh god. That means Nero is salad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2015)

creative said:


> Oh god. That means Nero is salad.



This made me laugh more than it should have


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2015)

or maybe Sparda set the bar real high 

DMC5 pls happen


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2015)

The World said:


> or maybe Sparda set the bar real high
> 
> DMC5 pls happen



Speaking of which.



*No, I have never said anything along the lines of holding anything in the future hostage to sales of this title.*


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2015)

> Is Lady a character that you think that is strong enough to support her own game, maybe, in some stage?
> 
> Yeah, as a matter of fact we considered that after making Devil May Cry 3. We thought we could have a Lady spin-off. It never happened, but she's definitely cool enough and strong enough character.





what could have been



> After Devil May Cry 4 came out and then Ninja Theory's DMC: Devil May Cry followed it, some fans were disappointed and felt the main series had ended. But I'm glad that the message is out there with Devil May Cry 4: Special Edition that the main series is not over, and that DMC: Devil May Cry did not kill it.







> But that isn't to say that the latter was just a one shot, that game also got it's own next-gen re-release earlier this year.



no thx 



> What are the most common things that fans keep asking you about apart from, "Where's my Devil May Cry?"
> 
> People ask me a lot if we can have more development of Sparda as a character, and also I get asked a lot if there's any possibility of co-op coming to the series, which is something we've flirted with in the past. In Devil May Cry 3, and its special edition, there's certain parts of the game where Dante would have a doppelganger on screen. You can actually plug in a second controller and press start, and a second player can take control of the doppelganger. It's kind of hidden co-op feature that maybe not many people know about. That also works for a boss battle in that game where Dante and Virgil team up against a boss. So it's definitely something we've had in our minds for a long time that I'd certainly be interested in exploring.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2015)

Maybe that was the PSP game that never happened.


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2015)

I'd like that co-op feature to stay a hidden feature 

or maybe do a Dark Souls type thing?


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh my god Vergil is everything's worst enemy. And it's probably just because I've only been playing on LDK mode but it's easy as hell to get proud souls in this version.




Deathbringerpt said:


> Maybe that was the PSP game that never happened.




Oh yeah, there was one of those. But like a lot of games that get announced for a new system, it just never happened


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2015)

creative said:


> Oh god. That means Nero is salad.



Don't know. Does she have a voice echoing in her head "Power, give me more power" yet? 


Also, does that make Itachi....Dante?


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2015)

makes me really want a multiversal pizza tossing match between SMT Dante and a future SMT Vergil


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 27, 2015)

vergil and dante >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>uchiha


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2015)

Vertachi solos 





I bet SE Vergil can one-shot Mundus


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 27, 2015)

he probably could one shot prime dante


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 28, 2015)

> Devil May Cry's Future Isn't Tied to How Well Devil May Cry 4: Special Edition Sells


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2015)

Told you guys. This could very well be the last DMC regardless of how optimistic Itsuno sounds in that interview.


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 28, 2015)

I don't know what to do with Trish. Throwing Sparda is fun but I feel that's all there is to her.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 29, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> I don't know what to do with Trish. Throwing Sparda is fun but I feel that's all there is to her.



experiment with her other moves. she can chain together moves and her back triangle move charges fast and covers a lot of range. its nice to have vergils rising sun. she can also use pandora's giant fuck off laz0r but that costs devil trigger which makes little sense to me. 

one of my favorite moves is this particular combo where she practically uses sparda as a golf club XD


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 29, 2015)

After playing DMC4 & DMC4SE side by side on Steam, the graphical changes are really here. Especially if you only played on PS3 before and it's glaring on Nero & Dante's part.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 29, 2015)

welp, just beat LDK mode with verg. i feel accomplished. you know its quite annoying having to go through story mode constantly.

*see's super costumes available to buy*  well that certainly undermines the reward...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 29, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> welp, just beat LDK mode with verg. i feel accomplished. you know its quite annoying having to go through story mode constantly.
> 
> *see's super costumes available to buy*  well that certainly undermines the reward...



You have the Super Costumes after finishing LDK ? I have to do that then. Finished LDK with Lady and Trish.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 29, 2015)

oh nononono you get NOTHING with LDK, you can buy the super costumes on psn which is why i said "that really undermines the reward". me personally, i've already beaten dmd on my xbox 360 so, i guess i'll buy it just to have fun playing as god in bloody palace (i actually got as far as creedo with normal vergil)


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 29, 2015)

I figured as much.

Finished LDK with Vergil too. The final boss was a joke.

Sanctus : The savior is co.... OUCH OUCH OUCH !


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 29, 2015)

creedo's my favorite boss. still is.


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2015)

I don't see how anyone couldn't see there is a clear graphical upgrade

especially on PC settings


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 29, 2015)

^

Still, I'm pretty sure the less optimization of the game is cause of the company that dealt with the port but then again, this is probably Access Games's best PC port EVER.

The only major difference is the GPU dependance anyway and the game can still run on mediocre PCs but not on toasters anymore.

Edit: I just tried playing with Trish and her SSS taunt is blowing a kiss that deals damage. Not even Bayonetta pulls shit like this.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 30, 2015)

So I have to ask.

Can Trish distort her barehanded attacks?


----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2015)

better question can her boobies distort time and space?



































the answer is yes


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 30, 2015)

The World said:


> the answer is yes



Cool, thanks.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 30, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> After playing DMC4 & DMC4SE side by side on Steam, the graphical changes are really here. Especially if you only played on PS3 before and it's glaring on Nero & Dante's part.



Their performance is shit though well... motion blur and DoF at least, I disabled them both.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 30, 2015)

the real reason i play as super vergil is to spam rapid slash so i can get around the maps 4x faster  sometimes the camera can't keep up


----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2015)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Cool, thanks.



i think you can do it after doing round trip with charged fists


----------



## Gino (Jun 30, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> Their performance is shit though well... motion blur and DoF at least, I disabled them both.



Are you playing with turbo on?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 30, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> Their performance is shit though well... motion blur and DoF at least, I disabled them both.



Meanwhile I'm over here running the game at 110-120FPS with max settings.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 30, 2015)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Meanwhile I'm over here running the game at 110-120FPS with max settings.



And so do I


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 30, 2015)

Gino said:


> Are you playing with turbo on?



No.



CosmicCastaway said:


> Meanwhile I'm over here running the game at 110-120FPS with max settings.





Yagami1211 said:


> And so do I



Ah shove it, I don't have a fuckin' 980 that can power through even the poorest performing games. 

With that DoF and Motion Blur on though I literally get better performance out of Shadow of Mordor at higher settings. 

Literally no excuse to use effects that are that poorly coded. I swear I slapped on an ENB.


----------



## Gino (Jun 30, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> No.




Try it without it my game looked like it was running slow as shit with turbo on it runs smooth as butter.

6950 2gb


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 30, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But I don't have a 980.  I have this:


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 30, 2015)

I have an AMD Radeon HD 7950 3 Gb


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 30, 2015)

In conclusion, AMD for the win.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 30, 2015)

[youtube]QHOcHP9NT-w[/youtube]

Dab boss rush video.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 30, 2015)

Good Dante mechanics can make everything else look so simple hahaha.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 30, 2015)

CosmicCastaway said:


> In conclusion, AMD for the win.



'Bout time it can run something without overheating/crashing because of lame drivers.  

**


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 30, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> 'Bout time it can run something without overheating/crashing because of lame drivers.
> 
> **



I honestly wouldn't know anything about some of their older models, I've only been building computers for a couple years now.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 30, 2015)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I honestly wouldn't know anything about some of their older models, I've only been building computers for a couple years now.



Actually that still applies. 

** 

Seriously though it has nothing to do with the brand, my GPU is roughly equatable to a 460. 

It can run newer games at higher settings and use their DoF's and Motion blurs. 

DMC4SE's is poorly implemented. 

You don't feel it if you have high enough specs but fuck it, I feel it and I shouldn't have to. 

Not that I care much, I removed the effects and everything is back to constant 60.


----------



## Gino (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> 'Bout time it can run something without overheating/crashing because of lame drivers.
> 
> **



.............


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 1, 2015)

Also holy shit, JC'ing with Ladies shotgun wrecks everything lol.


----------



## Clowe (Jul 1, 2015)

Yo Lady is OP AF, Honestly who needs DT when your guns are this overpowered?

I breezed through bloody palace spamming shotgun and Kalina Ann charged shots.

Vergil is still my favorite tough, I have the most fun with him by far.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 1, 2015)

wow super nero automatically revs to max. fuck that XD it didnt do that on the 360 version

super dante's pandora and royal guard meter is maxed. again, never was on the 360. did these two happen on ps3?

vergils concentration gauge is max and summoned swords dont cost dt which makes him brokener than broken.

granted who cares, but its fun to play op broken god for a while


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 1, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> wow super nero automatically revs to max. fuck that XD it didnt do that on the 360 version
> 
> super dante's pandora and royal guard meter is maxed. again, never was on the 360. did these two happen on ps3?
> 
> ...



It was like that on Steam though. And on PS3 as far as I can remember.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 1, 2015)

interesting. wonder why 360 didnt get those?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 1, 2015)

^

Because it did, as far as I remember.

And fuck, D.R.I'ing with Vergil is absolutely insane.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 1, 2015)

[youtube]hxMMkOR_uZE[/youtube]

Something funny happened while I was fighting Sanctus with Vergil at the end.
Around 4:50


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 1, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> [youtube]hxMMkOR_uZE[/youtube]
> 
> Something funny happened while I was fighting Sanctus with Vergil at the end.
> Around 4:50



Dafuq was that


----------



## Foxve (Jul 2, 2015)

If I play DMC4 without playing the other three, will I miss anything/be completely lost? I've watched the DMC anime and beat (multiple times) DmC with the nephilm Dante.....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2015)

^^nope. even the character backstories are there in the library. The story is inane anyway.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 2, 2015)

The character attachment really helps in the enjoyment of the series, in my opinion. As far as clich? characters with clich? backstories, DMC3 is very well done. I'd recommend playing at least that one, especially since it's better than DMC4 in a lot of ways.

That being said, DMC4:SE is slowly becoming mt favorite game in the series.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2015)

He can always go back to DMC3 later, for now let's just stack up on SE sales 

Do it Foxve


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 8, 2015)

So they got out a Cheat Engine version that works like debug mode, notably nobody takes damage, infinite palace time and boss rush. 

That's gonna make practice way easier!


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 9, 2015)

Hehehe man I love that cheatengine debug mode thanks to it I've started to get the hang of JC'ing aerial rave with Dante. 

Totally wrecked these frosts with it, got em both in a JC'ed aerial rave with rebellion/yamato and finished with some JC'ed helm breakers.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 10, 2015)

[youtube]S3gZCuMBR2U[/youtube]


----------



## Gino (Jul 10, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> [youtube]S3gZCuMBR2U[/youtube]


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh okay... so that's the timing for teleport.


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

is that guy hopped up on red bull and speed?

who has reaction speed that fast to teleport like that?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 11, 2015)

The World said:


> is that guy hopped up on red bull and speed?
> 
> who has reaction speed that fast to teleport like that?



It's all about timing much like when you throw Credo's spears back with Nero. 

I'm still having trouble dodging berials fire spout bullshit though... when he gets the chance anyways I'm usually abusing just judgement cut to keep him stunned.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 11, 2015)

[youtube]dVOjKXPtQng[/youtube]

Vergil=Balanced


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> [youtube]dVOjKXPtQng[/youtube]
> 
> Vergil=Balanced



Still more hits than Dante needs.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> [youtube]S3gZCuMBR2U[/youtube]



Player is a Sharingan user.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 11, 2015)

thats some next level flash stepping


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> [youtube]S3gZCuMBR2U[/youtube]



And I thought I was at least decent with Vergil


----------



## Vault (Jul 11, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> [youtube]S3gZCuMBR2U[/youtube]



At the 1 minute mark shit got real 

That teleporting shit is standard I could do that easily in DMC3se


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 11, 2015)

[youtube]MvfXFtc7SyI[/youtube]

Okay Vergil......


Okay...


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 11, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> [youtube]MvfXFtc7SyI[/youtube]
> 
> Okay Vergil......
> 
> ...



AHAHAHAH! OOHHHHHEEEEMMMMGEEEE I'M SOOOOO gonna abuse the hell out of that like Dante's aerial rave and distorted RI.


----------



## Gino (Jul 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]BQ5POMdbvXY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 20, 2015)

>its donguri
>Dante

Still a god I see


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 21, 2015)

[youtube]VqB3Gr9KWt4[/youtube]

DMC3 Speedrun

*Its on PC too


----------



## superbatman86 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> [youtube]VqB3Gr9KWt4[/youtube]
> 
> DMC3 Speedrun
> 
> *Its on PC too


 still my favorite one, it just feels better than 4


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]c1ePajynBRA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 26, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> [YOUTUBE]c1ePajynBRA[/YOUTUBE]



[youtube]uqLFIqpOuuA[/youtube]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 26, 2015)

seriously wish that was his battle theme instead "the time has come and so have I *ends*


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 26, 2015)

Beowulf gets an extra charge level with Max Concentration. 
Just discovered that.


----------



## creative (Jul 26, 2015)

i love that lunar phase breaks out into an anti-air spin kick when DT sticks.


----------



## creative (Jul 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]UF16RaBq9V4[/YOUTUBE]

for people having problems understanding why trick is so weird in this compared to 3.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jul 31, 2015)

So DMC4 SE sold well


----------



## creative (Jul 31, 2015)

everything is going to be daijobou


----------



## Gino (Jul 31, 2015)

Good Good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2015)

Remember when Capcom only had 10 million in the bank and was about to be bought?

Yeah, me neither.

Anyway, Itsuno already said that this SE wasn't there to gauge interest for a possible sequel but we all know that Capcom is driven by money so it's reassuring to see that it sold so well for a 7 year old re-release.

With Kobayashi presenting a REmake 2 proposal, I'm pretty positive about it so far. Japanese gaming was really shitty last gen so it's cool that they're slowly getting out of that rut. And with Inafune getting outted as the greedy fuck he is, shit's shaping up, yo.


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 2, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Remember when Capcom only had 10 million in the bank and was about the bought?
> 
> Yeah, me neither.
> 
> ...



I've been hearing so much bad stuff about Inafune since the Red Ash kickstarter. Interviews where he says he left because people wouldn't care if it was "A Keji Inafune Game" or not as long as the game came out, bashing someone that used to work at Capcom because Genji is an "Onimusha Clone" when it really isn't, rumors of him being the reason Clover was shut down.

And now Red Ash has really become the Chinese Bootleg version of Megaman Legends.


----------



## Gino (Aug 2, 2015)

I been knew he was full of shit real recognize real.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 2, 2015)

DMC5 is basically set in stone to happen at this point


----------



## creative (Nov 20, 2015)

well I can wait in the meantime. super vergil is just stupid fast. sucks my toaster can't handle turbomode.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2016)

Itsuno just announced on twitter that he's starting his next game.

Start crossing those fingers, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2016)

I'll cross my nuts too. Leggo 2017 release.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 13, 2016)

DMC5 needs to happen 

And the setting better be after DMC2 just so we can have story progression. That or Sparda as the main char


----------



## Imagine (Jan 14, 2016)

My fingers have been crossed since 2008


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 14, 2016)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> DMC5 needs to happen
> 
> And the setting better be after DMC2 just so we can have story progression. That or Sparda as the main char



Wonder if Nero would be part of that story.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 14, 2016)

D4nc3Style said:


> Wonder if Nero would be part of that story.



I would definitely like to see how Nero has progressed as well in the sequel if it takes place after 2 with Dante in Hell.  Maybe he can finally go full on transformation DT instead of his arm being stuck in DT form while the rest of his body is merely cloaked in the power. Maybe he can now wield Yamato like his old man before him, possibly dual wielding. Did Kyrie toughen up and join team Feme fatale so she could stick around with him?

Of course assuming it takes place after 2, and if there is a DMC5 in the first place.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 14, 2016)

Let's hope it really is DMC5.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 14, 2016)

I want a Trish + Lady spin-offgame


----------



## Imagine (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank god you're not working with Itsuno


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 14, 2016)

good thing noone asked you


----------



## Gino (Jan 14, 2016)

No spin offs just some main story goodness.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 14, 2016)

A Trish/Lady spin-off could be cool but it would be the _worst_ decision right now. With the unnecessary reboot and the two remasters of DMC1-3 and DMC4 it's has to be DMC5 or nothing.

It's not the right time for that shit.

Plus a Sparda spin-off would be muuuuuuuuuuch better.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 15, 2016)

Sparda spin off DMC with Sparda dual wielding Rebellion and Yamato as his basic gear, pls make it happen


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 15, 2016)

What? No Vergil spin-off of his time in hell?


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2016)

He gets punked and tortured by Mundus, what's to tell?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 15, 2016)

We still don't know who's the dev here.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 15, 2016)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Sparda spin off DMC with Sparda dual wielding Rebellion and Yamato as his basic gear, pls make it happen



That would be pretty bad ass.

But I'd like to see the continuation of the story that continues after 2 with all the characters they have introduced so far.


----------



## Toaa (Mar 11, 2016)

.....you know i know its not exactly on point but.before you talked about dmc2.i must say i really liked it mainly because it was the first i played.also how can i buy dmc4se.im from greece


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 11, 2016)

Look who's moccaping together after Itsuno announced he's working on a new game.



Party's about to get crazy.


----------



## Gino (Mar 11, 2016)

Yeah, I saw that trying to contain my hype.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2016)

So is Nero confirmed for the new game? I can be down with that.


----------



## magicalsieg (Mar 11, 2016)

Enter the demonic hype train, this party getting crazy


----------



## Toaa (Mar 11, 2016)

Can anyone answer me?


----------



## Gino (Mar 11, 2016)

PC or Console?


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So is Nero confirmed for the new game? I can be down with that.



I can't really see them dropping him since he only had one game. They could easily expand on his combat style, or at the very least give him new weapons and a full devil trigger mode.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2016)

Gino said:


> PC or Console?



Yes. 



SionBarsod said:


> I can't really see them dropping him since he only had one game. They could easily expand on his combat style, or at the very least give him new weapons and a full devil trigger mode.



Well if Nero is in, I expect Trish and Lady to be in it too. And if they're all in, I hope the antagonist is a real threat again. The DMC1-3 trio were basically fooling around with The Order of the Sword. They could bring back Mundus/Vergil or could go all kinds of crazy ala. Bayonetta. A real corrupted Sparta would be something I'd get into as well. 

I've been having this weird fantasy of Nero saving Dante from hell and in the process bringing back all the other crazy shit with him. 

A DMC-like setting would also be cool. That island was creepy as hell.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 11, 2016)

what new game ?


----------



## Imagine (Mar 11, 2016)

God pls be true


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 11, 2016)

Hopefully DMC5 is a sequel to DMC2, featuring Dante and friends in the demon world kicking ass and taking names.


----------



## Gino (Mar 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yes.


lol wut?




the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Hopefully DMC5 is a sequel to DMC2, featuring Dante and friends in the demon world kicking ass and taking names.


Yeah, I thought a multiple DMC's that can take place after 2.


----------



## Sesha (Mar 11, 2016)

Fuck DMC2. Forever and always.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2016)

Sesha said:


> Fuck DMC2. Forever and always.



You know what? I'll try and give that game another try.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Wait, what DMC5? WHAT?


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 12, 2016)

Devil May Cry 5 on PS4 and PC will be available on October 2017

Will feature monthly updates and will be an episodic release


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 12, 2016)

2017

>DMC5
>John Wick part 2

2017 is a good year


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2016)

Another DMC is happening, whether it's this game or not. For now, I'd like another Power Stone.


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2016)

was there ever any doubt a DMC5 wouldn't be happening soon?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2016)

DMC5 ?


kay now wait til 2020+


----------



## Toaa (Mar 12, 2016)

In the meantime can anyone tell me how can i buy dmc4se and also what console it can play.i got ps3 and a pc.could post its stats so that i dont buy it if im unable to play it.though maybe i will buy a better laptop.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 12, 2016)

^ 

It's probably on Steam. Since you don't have a PS4/X1 

Also I would recommend not getting a laptop. Go with a desktop. Or just buy a PS4. Up to you


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2016)

Weiss said:


> DMC5 ?
> 
> 
> kay now wait til 2020+



IIRC Capcom said that they want to release a retail title every year or something along those lines. Guess we should wait to see if they're releasing RE7 or something.


----------



## Toaa (Mar 12, 2016)

Dont know if i have space to but a desktop.i had sth like that in mindhttp://alienware.com/mobile/deals.aspx

Im finsjhing school this year and i wanted to upgrade from my laptop.an inspiron nought in 2011.

Its better to buy a desktop than an alenware laptop?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 12, 2016)

I don't have any experience with AW, but from what I've gathered it's overpriced. And I'm not sure about the builds they do.

Honestly whenever the time comes and I decide to get a gaming pc I'll just buy parts separately and put it together myself. It's cheaper and you get exactly what you want.


----------



## Toaa (Mar 12, 2016)

....cant build pc not like i have tried but yeah i dont think so.should i just ask a shop to make it for me or will it still be above normal price?


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> IIRC Capcom said that they want to release a retail title every year or something along those lines. Guess we should wait to see if they're releasing RE7 or something.





Yes, Crapcom will release an episode every year. DmC 5 episode 1, 2017, ep 2 on 2018 and so on. So efficient and competent. We are lucky if "settings" is available on launch. PC gamers will get screwed again because they cant bind their keys or even setup their gamepad not until the "free" update after 3 months 

I dunno why are they having a hard time releasing a game on time is it just a gimmick or are they doing this on purpose just because they all know their fans will bite it. I really dont understand its fucking 2016 and technology has gone further and they cant do shit right with all the resources and tech that they have.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 12, 2016)

yujiro said:


> ....cant build pc not like i have tried but yeah i dont think so.should i just ask a shop to make it for me or will it still be above normal price?


It's like lego so building a computer isn't really that hard.

I suggest googling and youtubing around a little. Probably lots of spec and build tips around. You can try going through a shop but they might charge you extra for the service as well.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 12, 2016)

No SLI or Crossfire configuration will save you and will allow you to play smoothly if in-game settings is locked in the first place lmao


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Yes, Crapcom will release an episode every year. DmC 5 episode 1, 2017, ep 2 on 2018 and so on. So efficient and competent. We are lucky if "settings" is available on launch. PC gamers will get screwed again because they cant bind their keys or even setup their gamepad not until the "free" update after 3 months
> 
> I dunno why are they having a hard time releasing a game on time is it just a gimmick or are they doing this on purpose just because they all know their fans will bite it. I really dont understand its fucking 2016 and technology has gone further and they cant do shit right with all the resources and tech that they have.



We get it THOR. You hate episodic releases. You posted the same sentiment at least 3-4 times today.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2016)

thor never does anything but whine


----------



## Toaa (Mar 12, 2016)

Well i wouldnt want to destroy anything.else my father will roast me......especially if im talking about sth thay expensive


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2016)

The World said:


> was there ever any doubt a DMC5 wouldn't be happening soon?



Considering this is Capcom?

Yes, there was doubt. There was a fucking avalanche of doubts.

The only reason why I even entertained the idea of DMC5 being made is because all the factors were in its favor both in terms of sales, public opinion and the fanbase. And even then I could never be overly positive about it because DmC happened when by all common sense, DMC5 should've been the logical step.

Itsuno is one of the golden developers at Capcom right now so he has a little more leeway to make the projects he wants because they've been moderately successful lately. DMC 4 is still the highest selling game of the franchise, Dragon's Dogma sold well enough and became big enough to splinter into a a multi-game series and DmC had a flaccid success.

People only started becoming less skeptical in the last 6/12 months. Itsuno saying in several different interviews that he had already had ideas for a DMC5/DD2/PS3 and more, having several games on the pipeline, DMC4: SE being the first which had hints that a new one was coming (See you next Devil May Cry!), and not giving a fuck when he said that the series wasn't being held hostage by SE's sales. But these last 2 are the ones that kinda sealed the deal: Daniel Southworth - Vergil's actor said in a DMC talk session that he was glad they "brought them all back for the next one" which made Reuben Langdon visibly pissed, who immediately proceeded to awkwardly damage control by going WELL YEAH, IF DMC 5 EVER HAPPENED, IT SURE WOULD BE NICE IF THE GANG WAS ALL TOGETHER HAHAHAHAShutTheFuckUpVergilWhatAreYouDoing. This was all filmed and it's fucking hilarious, RL's expression is priceless.

And this moccap picture just basically confirmed it. So now we wait for E3 or TGS.

Future's so bright, I gotta wear shades. Devil May Fucking Cry 5.


----------



## Toaa (Mar 12, 2016)

The order is sth like 3~>1~2~4?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2016)

Holy hell, Vergil is prolly in it too? Think this iteration will be a celebration of some sorts, which is what I thought DMC4SE was.



yujiro said:


> The order is sth like 3~>1~2~4?



It's 3->1->4->2


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 12, 2016)

DMC3 manga>DMC3>DMC1>anime>DMC4>DMC2 if you include everything in the franchise sans crossovers


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Holy hell, Vergil is prolly in it too? Think this iteration will be a celebration of some sorts, which is what I thought DMC4SE was.



Vergil is as popular if not more popular than Dante. Considering his flimsy "death" in DMC1 and how he was just put in DMC4 because MOTIVATION, it's not that surprising that he's most likely coming back.

If we end up with a playable cast with a more heavily combat designed Dante, Nero and Vergil, I will absolutely lose my shit. Dante designs himself but Nero and Vergil's playstyles expanded upon would be absolutely awesome.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 12, 2016)

I just wish Dante's Dark Slayer Style had more attacks


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2016)

Let's hope DMC5 doesn't have a fucked up development like 4. People would absolutely lose their shit if the game is compromised because of time restrictions again.

*Looks at Street Fighter 5*

*Worrying intensifies*


----------



## Toaa (Mar 12, 2016)

Kust thought due to his style that dante in 4 is even more mature than 2.is 2 still trapped?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 12, 2016)

A popular theory in 2 is that only Dante is alive from the original cast and Nero, Lady, Trish, etc are dead. That's why he's buttmad serious and has a sense of fashion because he takes things seriously


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Oh yeah, I want DMC5 to have a proper training/sandbox mode and multiplayer mode.

Ya know, because online play actually increases the game's longevity


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2016)

Vergil (not Nelo Angelo) interactions with Dante, Nero, and Trish would be beyond insane.  




Deathbringerpt said:


> Let's hope DMC5 doesn't have a fucked up development like 4. People would absolutely lose their shit if the game is compromised because of time restrictions again.
> 
> *Looks at Street Fighter 5*
> 
> *Worrying intensifies*



DMC5 doesn't have to meet a deadline in order to make it to a competitive event. It doesn't have an "Evo" to cover. With that being said; It's Capcom, so you never know. 




Hyperion1O1 said:


> A popular theory in 2 is that only Dante is alive from the original cast and Nero, Lady, Trish, etc are dead. That's why he's buttmad serious and has a sense of fashion because he takes things seriously



Nero has to live IMO, he's like 3rd Generation Sparta. I see Dante becoming batshit crazy over Trish and Lady dying though. But the cast is quite popular (including Vergil as Death said), maybe that's why they wont continue from 2. And maybe for good reason too.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 12, 2016)

I actually want DMC5 to pick up where DMC2 left off. Dante escaping Hell in first part, a grimdark Nero who has a fall out with Dante in the second part and both of them working together in the third part to save some random girl that brightened their day.


----------



## Toaa (Mar 12, 2016)

.....i think trying to make sense in dmc where new people keep coming is pretty difficult.i would just like sth like a continuation of dmc4.like how dante in 3 was that was nero.now in 5 nero would be stronger and transform into that figure in his back.or was that vergil?


----------



## Sesha (Mar 12, 2016)

All of these plot suggestions are terrible. And people wonder why Capcom doesn't listen to fan feedback.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Let's hope DMC5 doesn't have a fucked up development like 4. People would absolutely lose their shit if the game is compromised because of time restrictions again.
> 
> *Looks at Street Fighter 5*
> 
> *Worrying intensifies*



DMC4 was in development for almost 3 years. What are these supposed time restrictions that affected it?

SF5 was a unique case because we know it's had a shorter development period and that it released early for the benefit of the FGC. None of that applies to the FGC because Capcom isn't out to target hardcore players with games like DMC and RE.



kurisu said:


> You know what? I'll try and give that game another try.



Your funeral.



TerminaTHOR said:


> Devil May Cry 5 on PS4 and PC will be available on October 2017
> 
> Will feature monthly updates and will be an episodic release



If that means the game will actually be updated post launch unlike DMC4 and DMC4SE, so be it. 



The World said:


> was there ever any doubt a DMC5 wouldn't be happening soon?



For like two years ago? Sure, plenty of doubt. Now? Only for the people not paying attention or the ones suffering some kind of massive grief-fueled skepticism.


----------



## Toaa (Mar 12, 2016)

Anyone believing about devil may cry 2?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2016)

Just resurrect Vergil with some demon voodoo hocus pocus bullshit and have him and Dante reconnect against a common enemy and add some family baggage with Nero included.

Keep it simple.



Sesha said:


> DMC4 was in development for almost 3 years. What are these supposed time restrictions that affected it?



Technical shit that goes hand in hand with using entire new engines and new console development. Took to long to get the hang of the engine so they didn't have enough time to implement half the game when they were deep in the design stage.

DMC4 was one of the first MTframework games to come out and the first time DMC went multiplatform at that. When DD was coming out, Itsuno said something of the effect that his team learned from the mistakes from DMC4 because they were really green with MTframework.


----------



## Toaa (Mar 12, 2016)

..j think it was a good game tho.no too conspicuous faults.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Did Sesha's reply come out of thin air? I checked 20 mins earlier and only saw Deathbringer and yujiro's replies yet when I checked now, his reply shows up in between of them like magic.

I swear, this is some magic shit


----------



## Sesha (Mar 12, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Anyone believing about devil may cry 2?



In terms of DMC5 being a direct sequel to it? No, they had DMC3 be an origin story and DMC4 be post-DMC1 for a reason. DMC5 will likely be a direct sequel to DMC4 and we'll never return to DMC2's time period or setting ever again.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Just resurrect Vergil with some demon voodoo hocus pocus bullshit and have him and Dante reconnect against a common enemy and add some family baggage with Nero included.
> 
> Keep it simple.



Basically



> Technical shit that goes hand in hand with using entire new engines and new console development. Took to long to get the hang of the engine so they didn't have enough time to implement half the game when they were deep in the design stage.
> 
> DMC4 was one of the first MTframework games to come out and the first time DMC went multiplatform at that. When DD was coming out, Itsuno said something of the effect that his team learned from the mistakes from DMC4 because they were really green with MTframework.



I'm aware of all of that. It was also their first HD game and they obviously underestimated how costly and time-consuming it was, as Kojima did with MGS4 and SE did with FF13. They also felt  they were running out of ideas and weren't very keen on working on DMC4.

But saying "time restrictions" implies the game had a short development period.


----------



## Toaa (Mar 12, 2016)

Meant emo dante 2.what are the sales compared to dmc4se?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2016)

Sesha said:


> But saying "time restrictions" implies the game had a short development period.



Gimme a break, I'm at work. Can't be bothered to type correct bullshit all the time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2016)

With Nero I hope they change the Exceed system to something a bit more accessible. Keep the Max-Act for example, but at least speed up the Manual filling(or allow us to cancel it mid-usage). Something in the middle would be fine as well if it isn't EX-Act again where it felt like it had priority over Max-Act. I'd also like to see more of Devil Bringer; stuff like having more options after grappling an enemy would be nice.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2016)

^

**He manual revs**

Spotted the casual.


----------



## Gino (Mar 12, 2016)

Yeah true DMC fans play it on automatic.


----------



## magicalsieg (Mar 12, 2016)

DMC5 should continue after DMC4 story wise, seeing more of Dante and Nero as a tag team



> DMC2


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2016)

They need to hire some platinum peeps to work on this game

DEVIL MAY RULES OF NATURE NETTA


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2016)

There's like, absolutely no reason to play DMC2 anymore now that Trish is playable in DMC4: SE. Playable Trish was the only thing that wasn't shit in that game and it was still something that you needed to play through shit so it didn't really amount to much.


----------



## magicalsieg (Mar 12, 2016)

And i also hope that DMC5 will have epic songs similar to Devils Never Cry or Sworn Through Swords


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2016)

I want a playable Mundus and playable Despair embodied


----------



## magicalsieg (Mar 12, 2016)

> playable Mundus

> In HD


>


----------



## Toaa (Mar 12, 2016)

Why was dmc 2 so hated?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 12, 2016)

Aww but what about that DMC reboot I thought people liked that version of Dante.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 12, 2016)

I just want to play as Credo


----------



## Imagine (Mar 12, 2016)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I just want to play as Credo



Literally why


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Why what, Imagine? Why I want to play Credo?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> **He manual revs**
> 
> Spotted the casual.



Not always. But when you stop playing for a while and comeback you can feel the difference between the two. My biggest issue is seemingly how the Ex-Act has priority over the Max-Act. As such, the skill curve is too steep and Exceed is pretty much Nero's only rewarding mechanic.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Let's hope DMC5 doesn't have a fucked up development like 4. People would absolutely lose their shit if the game is compromised because of time restrictions again.
> 
> *Looks at Street Fighter 5*
> 
> *Worrying intensifies*



devilmaycry.wikia.com/wiki/Perfect_Devil_Trigger

Better be in the next one


----------



## Imagine (Mar 12, 2016)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Why what, Imagine? Why I want to play Credo?



Yes


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2016)

never ever listen to imagine


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2016)

Cubey said:


> devilmaycry.wikia.com/wiki/Perfect_Devil_Trigger
> 
> Better be in the next one



Ability of flight huh? 

Would they have added a rail shooting section like DMC?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice bait, Imagine 

Perfect DT is shit in execution, you can only access it at near death status when the entire theme of the game has you dodge and block attacks without taking damage. They should change it so we can use it every time we want.

Besides, we already have it somewhat in the form of Royal Dreadnought.


----------



## magicalsieg (Mar 12, 2016)

Angelo Credo is cool af


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2016)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Nice bait, Imagine
> 
> Perfect DT is shit in execution, you can only access it at near death status when the entire theme of the game has you dodge and block attacks without taking damage. They should change it so we can use it every time we want.
> 
> Besides, we already have it somewhat in the form of Royal Dreadnought.



You're thinking of Majin DT. Perfect DT was supposed to be included in 4 but wasn't implemented due to time restraints.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Wait, so there was another DT? CAPCOM PLS


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2016)

they're saving it for the next game

I BELIEVE


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Another DMC is happening, whether it's this game or not. For now, I'd like another Power Stone.



Itsuno has been on such a roll that they might just let the guy do it, especially if this new DMC succeeds. But he seemed more focused on bringing Rival Schools back first


----------



## Sesha (Mar 13, 2016)

Itsuno seems like he's keen on bringing back Majin DT instead of leaving it exclusively for DMC2, so we'll probably see it in 5.

Personally I don't think it would really add anything to the combat, so I'd rather they just forget about it.



Deathbringerpt said:


> There's like, absolutely no reason to play DMC2 anymore now that Trish is playable in DMC4: SE. Playable Trish was the only thing that wasn't shit in that game and it was still something that you needed to play through shit so it didn't really amount to much.



There are a couple other things.

The basic BnB weapon combos changed during DT, but DMC4SE cribbed that with Vergil's Yamato Combo A. We'll probably see that expanded upon in DMC5. 

The only thing DMC2 has left that's praiseworthy is the series'  only colored female protagonist, Wall Hike (which is  kinda shit in DMC3), Flip Escape (the cartwheel dodge move), some secret missions and Bloody Palace levels with multiple simultanous bosses, and secret missions being difficulty-specific. I guess there's also Bolverk, Despair Embodied, the amulet DT system and some unique attacks with the Shotgun, but none of those are worth salvaging imo.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 13, 2016)

I actually like Lucia and would like to see her return.


----------



## magicalsieg (Mar 13, 2016)

At least Lucia was better than Kat


----------



## Sesha (Mar 13, 2016)

That's pretty faint praise.


----------



## magicalsieg (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't know if it's a ''praise'' at this point, but it's still something, i guess


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 13, 2016)

Well Kat could have been interesting, but then she got kidnapped...


----------



## Toaa (Mar 13, 2016)

Well lucia wasnt that bad.neither was kyrie really.she was a normal woman what did you expect that she goes rambo and start killing demons?lucia was an assasin/demon trish was a demon and lady had a father who left her and her mother and had demonic heritage.


----------



## God (Mar 13, 2016)

I actually like the amulet system DT they had in 2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2016)

It's not that Lucia or Kyrie were bad. It's that Lady and Trish are cool as heck, and DMC4 + DMC4SE only solidified that.


----------



## God (Mar 13, 2016)

Nah Lucia was pretty bad. She had no personality or presence.


----------



## Gino (Mar 13, 2016)

Lucia was cool beans even tho the game was shit worst birthday present ever.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 13, 2016)

Sesha said:


> The only thing DMC2 has left that's praiseworthy is the series'  only colored female protagonist, Wall Hike (which is  kinda shit in DMC3), Flip Escape (the cartwheel dodge move), some secret missions and Bloody Palace levels with multiple simultanous bosses, and secret missions being difficulty-specific. I guess there's also Bolverk, Despair Embodied, the amulet DT system and some unique attacks with the Shotgun, but none of those are worth salvaging imo.



Lucia was bland as a puddle and half as deep, her skin color doesn't really make her a special snowflake or anything.

Although that's part of the baggage of being in a game where everyone was boring as fuck so I'd be curious to see her reinterpreted in the current crazy DMC setting.

Bolverk and Despair Embodied could also be interesting to see again.

Fuck, I actually wouldn't mind seeing DMC2 remade in order to assimilate all aspects of Itsuno's DMC world. Just the most basic of plot threads like the characters and bosses. None of that "Dante is edgy because everyone he cared for died" bullshit.

I still want that Lady spinoff game that Itsuno said she could have. I'm sure it was that cancelled PSP game.


----------



## Sesha (Mar 13, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Lucia was bland as a puddle and half as deep, her skin color doesn't really make her a special snowflake or anything.
> 
> Although that's part of the baggage of being in a game where everyone was boring as fuck so I'd be curious to see her reinterpreted in the current crazy DMC setting.
> 
> ...



It does when every other playable character so far has been white as the driven snow. Just like DMC2 held the distinction for being the only game in the series with a female playable character, not to mention two of them, until DMC4SE took that away from it, DMC2 still holds the distinction of having the only colored playable character. It's a small technicality, and not hugely meaningful, but still. Kat was supposedly Asian, but you can't really tell so I don't count it.

The PSP game was just list filler. Like RE for PSP it was never actually in full development.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 13, 2016)

Well, to each his own, I guess. To me Lucia is absolutely irrelevant. I'm sure they could revamp her to someone interesting but right now it's just "who cares". Trish and Lady are the femme fatale of choice.

It might have been list filler but Itsuno said Lady could have her own game, damn it


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 14, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKKgVx4aY_E[/youtube]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2016)

The time has cum and so have I...


----------



## Sesha (Mar 14, 2016)

There's been a small development in this ongoing rumor saga. The random news sites are of course crawling out of the woodwork to report on that gameblog.fr article, but the article left out one thing, which was later posted on GAF.



> I'm answering here since the other thread was closed. But I can confirm that a new DMC game has been in development for a few months:
> 
> My Editor in Chief was told a while ago that a new episoide is in development (we don't know if it's DMC 5 or a reboot or a remake, we only know that work is being done on a new game).
> 
> And for your information, the sources who told us about the game are the sames sources that told us (before anybody else knew about it) that Julien Merceron had left Konami:







Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, to each his own, I guess. To me Lucia is absolutely irrelevant. I'm sure they could revamp her to someone interesting but right now it's just "who cares". Trish and Lady are the femme fatale of choice.
> 
> It might have been list filler but Itsuno said Lady could have her own game, damn it



I'm not even saying she's a good character, just that she represents one of the few unique, though still not redeemable, aspects of the overall train wreck that is DMC2.

As for Lady, I rather wish they could have made her playable in DMC3 like they wanted.


----------



## God (Mar 14, 2016)

CosmicCastaway said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKKgVx4aY_E[/youtube]



Why would you do this


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2016)

well they finally did it 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFi_RzsKajA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Dante cant win vs Bayo unless this is SMT Dante


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2016)

you keep thinking that


----------



## God (Mar 18, 2016)

Never played Bayonetta. That death battle video, however, makes it seem way too over-the-top and ridiculous for my liking, and this is coming from someone who loves canon DMC. Seriously though, headbutting a meteor? Punching out God? Wearing your hair as an outfit? Shooting guns with your feet?


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2016)

the story is 10x more sillier than DMC but the gameplay is on point

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God (Mar 18, 2016)

I'll have to check that out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2016)

That Madama Butterfly part was suspect as fuck


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 18, 2016)

The World said:


> well they finally did it
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFi_RzsKajA[/YOUTUBE]



The whole "Punching a god into the sun" deal was done with Jeanne's help. She can't do that on her own.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2016)

Dante victory


----------



## Vault (Mar 18, 2016)

Almost forgot about Quicksilver


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> That Madama Butterfly part was suspect as fuck



they should have shown him go Juggernaut Dreadnaught stopping her gigaton fist


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2016)

can't wait for dat DMC5 Dreadnaught 

Nero and Vergil need a Royal Guard Majin form

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Mar 18, 2016)

Man fuck the Dreadnought, I never had enough devil trigger for that shit


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 18, 2016)

>Dreadnought
>I can't even block Scarecrows

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gino (Mar 18, 2016)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Dante can't win vs Bayo unless this is SMT Dante



Nah


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2016)

is Dante gonna have to (Devil) trigger a hoe ?


----------



## sworder (Mar 21, 2016)

The World said:


> well they finally did it
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFi_RzsKajA[/YOUTUBE]



amazing

and I'm glad Dante won, Bayo literally cannot harm him with anything in her arsenal


----------



## Imagine (Mar 21, 2016)

That...is very untrue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2016)

Let's just all agree that a crossover game would be amazing. Kamiya is obviously all for it. Just thinking about it right now is getting me a little bit excited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imagine (Mar 21, 2016)

It would have to be long as fuck. I imagine they don't just want to have Bayo and Dante playable. 

Maybe they'd just have Jeanna/Nero/Trish/Vergil/Lady fighting in the background with you when shit goes down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2016)

E3 announcement?


----------



## Vault (Apr 20, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]7HHkJH_0leU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2016)

SionBarsod said:


> The whole "Punching a god into the sun" deal was done with Jeanne's help. She can't do that on her own.



Dante couldn't do that with help.


----------



## God (May 5, 2016)

If crapcom announces dmc5 within the year, I'll give up sex for the remainder of my life


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2016)

Cubey said:


> If crapcom announces dmc5 within the year, I'll give up sex for the remainder of my life


as if theres something to give up there


----------



## God (May 5, 2016)

Weiss said:


> as if theres something to give up there



Ask your mom about it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 15, 2016)

The moccap was apparently for a new DMC pachinko game which has a bunch of new footage using DMC4's engine.

There's still a pretty big chance for a DMC5 since Itsuno tweeted again that his new game is going along fine but I still died a little inside.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Vault (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 15, 2016)

Pachinko machine?

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 15, 2016)

Seriously, they did new custcenes, new music, new voicework and animation for a fucking pachinko machine.

Boggles the mind.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 15, 2016)

Capcom is like teaching a grown ass man how to click a mouse but they press the keyboard instead

Retarded

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 15, 2016)

Pachinko is cancer


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2016)

No. fuck this, this makes zero sense. Moccap and shit for a Pachinko machine? Why didn't they arse it like SNK and Konami have been doing? And about their Triple A 2017 release? Please don't tell me it's going to be Resident Evil.


----------



## God (May 16, 2016)

Sigh


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 16, 2016)

According to Capcom's fiscal report, they have 3 big releases to announce in the future and one of them is a Monster Hunter game. That makes it 2. We know that Itsuno is making his new game but it might be too soon for an official announcement. So I don't fucking know, could be anything.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 16, 2016)

More details about the line up. They expect one game to sell 4 million and the other to sell 2 million.

DMC5 or DD2 could realistically hit the 2 million mark.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2016)

>4 Million

That's obviously Resident Evil 7.

You're right about the 2 million mark tho.


----------



## Imagine (May 17, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The moccap was apparently for a new DMC pachinko game which has a bunch of new footage using DMC4's engine.
> 
> There's still a pretty big chance for a DMC5 since Itsuno tweeted again that his new game is going along fine but I still died a little inside.


What. The. Fuck.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 17, 2016)

kurisu said:


> >4 Million
> 
> That's obviously Resident Evil 7.
> 
> You're right about the 2 million mark tho.




I was thinking that the 4 Million was for the RE2 Remake. I honestly forgot about RE7 being a thing eventually.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 17, 2016)

I heard rumors RE7 is going to be announced at E3.


----------



## Sesha (May 17, 2016)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I heard rumors RE7 is going to be announced at E3.



Specifically, there's a rumor by industry analyst Serkan Toto that RE7 will be at E3, and that it'll be more horror-focused title and be a clean slate story-wise.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 18, 2016)

Sesha said:


> Specifically, there's a rumor by industry analyst Serkan Toto that RE7 will be at E3, and that it'll be more horror-focused title and be a clean slate story-wise.




So it's safe to assume that we'll have a brand new cast of characters possibly dealing with surviving Zombies for the first time?


----------



## Sesha (May 20, 2016)

SionBarsod said:


> So it's safe to assume that we'll have a brand new cast of characters possibly dealing with surviving Zombies for the first time?



It's certainly possible. It's hard to tell exactly what he means by "horror roots". I do know that a former Capcom rep mentioned The Last of Us and Tomb Raider 2013 as possible influences in an interview about a year after RE6 came out, likely because of the monster sales both those titles had, and that producer Masachika Kawata backtracked on his comments about RE having to be a bloated hyperactive action-fest. They've talked a lot the past few years post-RE6 about how important horror is to the franchise, although never going as far as promising a return to the series roots.

I would be surprised if the cast was all new. RE4 was a "clean slate" in a lot of ways too. I expect the main character(s) include at least one familiar face. My bet is Leon or Jill.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 20, 2016)

I wouldn't even mind if they took us back to Raccoon city with a new character trying to escape in a different part of the city.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2016)

Stop burning me Death..


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 10, 2016)

here we go again.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 11, 2016)

Just put Scott McNeil in DMC5, he makes games HAM


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2016)

Hey, look. Reuben Lagdon and Dan Southworth fucking around and teasing DMC5.

The pachinko thing seems more and more like a red herring.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 12, 2016)

Good. Capcom will release yet another shitty version of their epic game. Resident Evil 7 should also definitely be revealed at E3. Tears will be delicious


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2017)

Now we wait I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 1, 2017)

DMC5 please.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 1, 2017)

It has to be DMC5...


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 1, 2017)

I wonder where they'd get the budget for it from.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2017)

Seraphiel said:


> I wonder where they'd get the budget for it from.



Those 4M sales from Resident Evil: Outlast Edition I guess.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 1, 2017)

DMC5? It better not be that DmC game.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 1, 2017)

Donger May Cry, the adventures of Dongte announced?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 2, 2017)

Doge May Cry


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 2, 2017)

Hopefully it's Onimusha 

actually srs


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2017)

Jon Snow said:


> Hopefully it's Onimusha
> 
> actually srs


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 3, 2017)

female Donte remake is what i heard


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 3, 2017)

^ Direct sequel to DMC2, you play as Lucia searching for Dante in Hell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gino (Jan 4, 2017)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> ^ Direct sequel to DMC2, you play as Lucia searching for Dante in Hell.



So that means the person she heard at the end pulling up on a motorcycle was nero?

Nero/Lucia game?ck


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 4, 2017)

Gino said:


> So that means the person she heard at the end pulling up on a motorcycle was nero?
> 
> Nero/Lucia game?ck





Well, at least its not a Donte and Vorgil game......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 4, 2017)

Yep it might be Nero/Lucia

Capcom is jelly of Nier Automata and Bayonetta. They realized immature edge lord punks like Donte is not fit for this generation


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Jan 4, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Yep it might be Nero/Lucia
> 
> Capcom is jelly of Nier Automata and Bayonetta. They realized immature edge lord punks like Donte is not fit for this generation


And Dante and Vergil(classic) aren't the faces of immature edge lord punks in all their bart simpson/ff7 wannabe glory?

I already called them a remix of edgier versions of Sonic and Shadow.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 4, 2017)

I would play a Lucia/Nero game.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 4, 2017)

Donte is the worst. Atleast Dante and Vergil have less cheesier lines.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 4, 2017)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I would play a Lucia/Nero game.


If the game doesnt hqve dante then it aint a dmc.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gino (Jan 4, 2017)

Linkmyboy72 said:


> And Dante and Vergil(classic) aren't the faces of immature edge lord punks in all their bart simpson/ff7 wannabe glory?
> 
> I already called them a remix of edgier versions of Sonic and Shadow.





You remind of Kishi were you're trying to create parallels when there aren't any.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jan 5, 2017)

If you can't play as Verg Nero Lady Luc Trish looking for Dante in hell then wtf?


----------



## Toaa (Jan 5, 2017)

Gunstarvillain said:


> If you can't play as Verg Nero Lady Luc Trish looking for Dante in hell then wtf?


That dante is powerful enough to bitchslap mundus.There iz no reazon to help him.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jan 5, 2017)

Toaa said:


> That dante is powerful enough to bitchslap mundus.There iz no reazon to help him.


You don't get me. In this game the tier gets raised to or past bayonetta levels. Which means tons of new content, return of powerful seriously serious Dante which could give vergil a run for his money. 
New hell lords to fight. 
A sparda fight 
Maybe two player action or a computer controlled partner for some levels that you can use like batman and Robin night wing etc in batman ak/ac. 
Because the series was going more the serious route anyway.

The only way to go wrong is further installmentsouth of dmc


----------



## Toaa (Jan 5, 2017)

But what can prove a challenge.Mindus was the strongest except if they reveal that this is just the first circle of hell referencing divine comedy.


Gunstarvillain said:


> You don't get me. In this game the tier gets raised to or past bayonetta levels. Which means tons of new content, return of powerful seriously serious Dante which could give vergil a run for his money.
> New hell lords to fight.
> A sparda fight
> Maybe two player action or a computer controlled partner for some levels that you can use like batman and Robin night wing etc in batman ak/ac.
> ...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Mundus is the strongest demon after Sparda and Dante already kicked Mundus' ass.

He oneshotted Argosax, Abigail and basically no sweated every enemy since then.

The only shitty fanfiction thing I could come up for the next game that isn't Dante's adventures in hell is if Sparda somehow impregnated lots of women with half devil children and Dante fights them because plot demands it.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 5, 2017)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Mundus is the strongest demon after Sparda and Dante already kicked Mundus' ass.
> 
> He oneshotted Argosax, Abigail and basically no sweated every enemy since then.
> 
> The only shitty fanfiction thing I could come up for the next game that isn't Dante's adventures in hell is if Sparda somehow impregnated lots of women with half devil children and Dante fights them because plot demands it.


Its more likely that he destroys hell rather than finding someone to match him and both 3 and 4 dmc had someone stealing sparda's power.It has been getting tedious.Not to mention that dante stomped his ass and if it wasnt for nero the whole game would take dante 2 missions.If they dont come up with sth and dont retchon dmc2 they cant make many games.Though even if they retchon it taking in account the power dante possesed in dmc 4 then he cant remain in any future games much less be the protagonist which i like.

If they do make a dmc game that doesnt have dante except if the form of a skin im done.Vergil can do it because he is mysterious but dante cant.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2017)

Stop sperging about the god damn lore, Christ. Mundus is at the top of the food chain and if he comes back, it's because he's the fucking devil and he's literally unkillable, always set to come back. Who cares about power levels.

Just gives us Dante, revive Vergil with some bullshit magic, skip any and all QTEs and let us be crazy through sheer pure gameplay. A full game instead of a half pack would be nice too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2017)

I wonder if they'll give us the whole gang as playable characters. I feel like I'll miss Lady and Trish tbh.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 5, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Stop sperging about the god damn lore, Christ. Mundus is at the top of the food chain and if he comes back, it's because he's the fucking devil and he's literally unkillable, always set to come back. Who cares about power levels.
> 
> Just gives us Dante, revive Vergil with some bullshit magic, skip any and all QTEs and let us be crazy through sheer pure gameplay. A full game instead of a half pack would be nice too.


But who will be the bad guy?Mundus was equal to sparda and even dmc4 dante is above him.Also it would be ridiculous to bring him back


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2017)

^

Mundus comes back but he hit the treadmill for thousands of years and took some roids. Wham Bam, thank you 'mam. New boss.

Who cares. I'd rather have someone new, anyway. Arkham is by far the best villain of the franchise.



kurisu said:


> I wonder if they'll give us the whole gang as playable characters. I feel like I'll miss Lady and Trish tbh.



Lady should get a spinoff that goes balls deep with the Gunslinger style.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Jan 5, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Donte is the worst. Atleast Dante and Vergil have less cheesier lines.


Bull to the Shit.

Even Sonic characters have cooler one liners than Dante and vergil, Sonic makes them more geniunely lame.



> You remind of Kishi were you're trying to create parallels when there aren't any.


Dude starting from 3, they were turned into anime stereotypes of the shonen variety.  Of course they were gonna be parallels to them.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jan 5, 2017)

Toaa said:


> But what can prove a challenge.Mindus was the strongest except if they reveal that this is just the first circle of hell referencing divine comedy.


That's what I mean there is no ceiling cap for where they want to go if it's Dante rescue mission.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Toaa (Jan 5, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> Mundus comes back but he hit the treadmill for thousands of years and took some rouds. Wham Bam, thank you 'mam. New boss.
> 
> ...


As the jester i agree.But the most satisfying think is when you hit him witu a roundtrip+judgement cut combo.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 5, 2017)

Dmc vergil was showing that shit wighout saying it.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 5, 2017)

Gunstarvillain said:


> That's what I mean there is no ceiling cap for where they want to go if it's Dante rescue mission.


That i agree.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2017)

Linkmyboy72 said:


> Bull to the Shit.
> 
> Even Sonic characters have cooler one liners than Dante and vergil, Sonic makes them more geniunely lame.
> 
> Dude starting from 3, they were turned into anime stereotypes of the shonen variety.  Of course they were gonna be parallels to them.



I don't know what's worse, the shitty non-existent comparisons you're making or the fact that you complain about shitty one liners while starting a post with "Bull to the Shit".

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The World (Jan 5, 2017)

this is what happens when we give everyone a voice


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2017)

Sonic is the worst game franchise of all time how dare you fucking mention that piece of shit?


----------



## Clowe (Jan 6, 2017)

DMC5 please.

As for wishlist, I don't mind Nero coming back, his devil bringer was quite fun, but Dante has to be the star of the show.

No more humans wanting to steal Sparda's power please, we get it, humans can be just as bad as demons, but two games in a row? enough with that.

Now come up with some primordial demon that precedes even Mundus and gives Dante an actual challenge for christ sake.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Clowe said:


> Now come up with some primordial demon that precedes even Mundus and gives Dante an actual challenge for christ sake.



DMC5 has Dante going deeper into hell with his bike and then he finally breaks through the final level only to find himself in DmC universe.

He goes insane from the terribleness and slaughters everyone. Good end.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2017)

DMC5 = playable Vergil/Trish/Lady from the start


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Weiss said:


> DMC5 = playable Virgil/Trish/Lady from the start



Playable Arkham/Jester/Credo maybe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2017)

I wouldn't mind Dante as the antagonist as long as he's playable after you beat the game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 6, 2017)

I wouldn't mind a DMC with Vergil as the playable character with some "nothing personel, kid" edge sprinkled here and there.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 6, 2017)

If Vergil and other characters become playable, then I hope they have their own stages and storyline (not like DMC3's where Vergil is a playable character, but the stages are literally the same thing as Dante's playthrough; you even face fucking Vergil in a red suit...).


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2017)

Dante as the main antagonist is going to be lit af 

Lady should be the one to kill him. Just to troll Vergil of course


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 6, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Dante as the main antagonist is going to be lit af
> 
> Lady should be the one to kill him. Just to troll Vergil of course



Wait wait wait wait

What if you had to option to play as the demons vs Dante?

Or even better, do it like Evolve with Dante as the "Monster" and the demons as the "Hunters". There are still combos ofc.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2017)

hmm versus mode like Tenchu 3 perhaps?

you get to play Mundus and butt rape Donte

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 7, 2017)

Since Dante hasn't returned home in months after entering the demon world, the main cast enters the demon world to search for him, after a long and hard adventure they finally reach Mundus castle, as they prepare for the final battle, turns out Dante has wiped the floor with Mundus months ago and now rules as the new Emperor of the Demon world, he announces he's going to conquer the Human world too, the main cast are like "wtf dude", long ass battle with Dante, the main cast somehow drive him in to a corner and he's like "lol joking, btw wanna know how I conquered this place?" so the second half of the game you play as Dante kicking ass and taking names throughout the Demon world.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 8, 2017)

What if DMC5 was set after DMC4, kinda replacing DMC2 in the timeline?

I've always liked the idea that Dante finds out Vergil is somehow still alive and hiding in the Demon World. So the first level is Dante literally hunting a certain group of demons because they have a way into the Demon World, after which we get some trippy invasion of the Demon World that ends with Dante actually finding Vergil. 

The two escape together back to the Human World but Vergil warns of a powerful enemy - Knights that served Mundus alongside their father, Sparda, that have decided to hunt Dante for slaying Mundus. When the two arrive back at the Human World, Dante takes Vergil to Fortuna to recover the Yamato protected by Nero but the city has been attacked by the Demon Knights.

The game would then be a sort of revenge style story, with Dante and Vergil hardly being the kind of people to just wait around for their enemies to find them. Eventually they'd learn more about their father, how he betrayed his allies and how they punished him for it - even the mighty Sparda couldn't protect his human lover from the Demon Knights. They'd also learn that the barrier between the Human World and Demon World that Sparda erected is starting to weaken, allowing more demons than before to slip into the Human World, so the end of the game would be Dante and Vergil using Sparda's weapons to reinforce the barrier. One of them has to do it from within the Demon World, though, which means they can't leave. At first it'd seem like Vergil is going to stay there but Dante does instead and leaves the Devil May Cry shop to him.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 8, 2017)

What if we lived in a world where Capcom had the budget for DMC5? This is either gonna be some 1st party deal or a watered down AA game.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2017)

even if Crapcom has the budget to do DMC5 it will still be a piece of shit game 

there will be like 5 DLC weapons for $1.99 each

and true ending will be a DLC for $9.99


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2017)

Seraphiel said:


> What if we lived in a world where Capcom had the budget for DMC5? This is either gonna be some 1st party deal or a watered down AA game.



Itsuno directed their most expensive AAA game ever and he seems to have Capcom's goodwill still since he's one of the few developers with worldwide recognition aside from Ono and Takumi. 4's Special Edition had paper towels for a budget but I'm sure Itsuno will have an actual budget for his next real project.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 16, 2017)

Reading the script for dmc2 i noticed that after dante went to face argosax in place of lucia telling her that thats what his father did lucia said that sparda did come back.Maybe dante comew back but mundus in hell finds an even more powerful demon?


Also any news?


----------



## Toaa (Jan 16, 2017)

Clay said:


> What if DMC5 was set after DMC4, kinda replacing DMC2 in the timeline?
> 
> I've always liked the idea that Dante finds out Vergil is somehow still alive and hiding in the Demon World. So the first level is Dante literally hunting a certain group of demons because they have a way into the Demon World, after which we get some trippy invasion of the Demon World that ends with Dante actually finding Vergil.
> 
> ...


Read the novel summary.Dante killed vergil in 1 and in the novel he said he felt from nero the aura of a man who is not in this world.


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2017)

All I want is nero's actual dt and dantes perfect dt. For fucks sake

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Toaa (Jan 18, 2017)

Novel said thats his dt.Its his soul taking form


God said:


> All I want is nero's actual dt and dantes perfect dt. For fucks sake


.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 18, 2017)

Clay said:


> What if DMC5 was set after DMC4, kinda replacing DMC2 in the timeline?
> 
> I've always liked the idea that Dante finds out Vergil is somehow still alive and hiding in the Demon World. So the first level is Dante literally hunting a certain group of demons because they have a way into the Demon World, after which we get some trippy invasion of the Demon World that ends with Dante actually finding Vergil.
> 
> ...


Stopped reading at _hiding._


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2017)

It would be dope if Dante's inner demon manifests as a separate entity and becomes both a DT Stand and the final villain

or Vergil's

or Sparda's

or all 3 at the same damn time


----------



## God (Jan 19, 2017)

Toaa said:


> Novel said thats his dt.Its his soul taking form
> 
> .



That novel is apparently terrible. Everyone knows the actual DT's never made it into the game, so they should be implemented in 5.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 19, 2017)

God said:


> That novel is apparently terrible. Everyone knows the actual DT's never made it into the game, so they should be implemented in 5.


It was written by the one who wrote the story though.
Also i doubt we will see a dmc5 soon if at all.


----------



## God (Jan 19, 2017)

Toaa said:


> It was written by the one who wrote the story though.
> Also i doubt we will see a dmc5 soon if at all.



Perhaps, but Itsuno was lead director and usually gets most of the credit for DMC 3/4 so if he hinself said that wasnt  "even his final form" then I'm going with him.

But speaking of Itsuno, how great would it be if he brought back Kamiya if they ever decide to do 5? That would blow the fucking roof off of EVERYTHING


----------



## Toaa (Jan 19, 2017)

God said:


> Perhaps, but Itsuno was lead director and usually gets most of the credit for DMC 3/4 so if he hinself said that wasnt  "even his final form" then I'm going with him.
> 
> But speaking of Itsuno, how great would it be if he brought back Kamiya if they ever decide to do 5? That would blow the fucking roof off of EVERYTHING


Kamiya?dmc1?hope they are working on if.But dont get your hopes up.When there is fire there is smoke.


----------

